#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-31
<kidtp> hey. what is the command to open something from a certain folder in the terminal? it is like cd/home/Downloads/
<pedro3005> what do you mean "open"?
<kidtp> i am trying to use wine and the only i know how is through "wine <insert file name here>" but before that i must put in a command so that the thing before the code says "travis@travis~laptop/cd/home/Downloads/:" or something liek that
<pedro3005> the travis part is just the prefix, you don't need to type that
<pedro3005> you just need to get into the correct directory with cd first
<pedro3005> cd directory
<kidtp> yes
<pedro3005> if you are in the right directory, just run the wine command
<kidtp> im not
<kidtp> i dont know what to type to get into the right directory
<pedro3005> do you know what the right directory is?
<kidtp> my Downloads folder?
<kidtp> that is what it usually is\
<pedro3005> check it by
<pedro3005> ls ~/Downloads
<pedro3005> see if the file's in there
<kidtp> it says it is a directory
<pedro3005> heh, just that?
<kidtp> i forgot the is part
<kidtp> but it says that isnt a command
<pedro3005> not is
<pedro3005> ls
<kidtp> ok ya the file is in there
<pedro3005> so:
<pedro3005> cd ~/Downloads
<pedro3005> wine <file>
<kidtp> i am "trying" to get itunes to work on here with wine. i know it is a little sloppy on wine but it is better than nothing, but when i tried wine iTunes64Setup.exe    it didnt work. does it have to be a 32 bit program? i have 64 ubuntu so i wasnt sure but maybe wine is different?
<pedro3005> kidtp, you're better off asking in #winehq
<kidtp> pedro3005: ok thanks
<kidtp> how do i uninstall a program?
<pedro3005> how did you install it?
<kidtp>  pedro3005: through wine...its itunes. i installed it the wrong way so now it wont open and i have to uninstall it to retry
<pedro3005> I think Wine has an Add/Remove programs facility similar to windows
<kidtp> pedro3005: yes i tried that but when i do that it doesnt uninstall it. i've tried that 4 times now
<pedro3005> you can just go to the wine directory and delete it
<pedro3005> go to ~/.wine and dig around, you'll find it
<Vantrax> anyone know if there is a command line way to detect if your monitor is 3x4 or 10x16
<danLe> i need help installing ubuntu
<danLe> i need help installing ubuntu!
<holstein> hey danLe
<holstein> how far along are you?
<danLe> hi
<danLe> i made a usb setup
<danLe> im coming from windows 7
<holstein> will it boot?
<danLe> it will boot to main menu
<danLe> then freezes on ubuntu load screen
<danLe> i pressed esc to see the progress
<danLe> it says
<danLe> kernil panic
<holstein> before i would give up
<holstein> i would burn a CD
<holstein> and try that
<holstein> OR
<danLe> im using a netbook
<holstein> at least make the USB stick over
<holstein> and make sure its not an error there
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ works great from windows
<holstein> OR it did back when i used it under windows
<holstein> danLe: if that is not the problem
<danLe> yea i tried that
<holstein> then i would start doing some google searches with your hardware and ubuntu in the name
<holstein> and see what other people have run inot
<holstein> into*
<holstein> as far as issue
<holstein> s
<danLe> hardware as in
<danLe> model make of computer
<danLe> ?
<holstein> danLe: what netbook?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> LIKE asus eeepc900 ubuntu lucid
<danLe> im using satellite t115-s1100
<danLe> toshiba
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316079
<holstein> is that your issue you thingk danLe ?
<danLe> haha i was jus looking at that
<holstein> you could...
<holstein> go into the bios
<holstein> disable the wifi
<holstein> and try to boot
<danLe> could you teach me how to do that?
<danLe> is that when booting the computer
<holstein> that would tell you something
<danLe> pressing f2
<holstein> yup
<danLe> to menu?
<holstein> F2 or something
<holstein> its different from computer to computer
<danLe> yea i think that might be the problem
<holstein> its easy enough to turn it off and back on
<holstein> just remember how you got there
<holstein> int he bios
<holstein> not a big deal
<danLe> kay
<danLe> thanks so much
<danLe> ill try that
<holstein> let me konw
<danLe> you were very kind and helpful
<danLe> yup
<holstein> know*
<holstein> your bios doesnt have to let you disable it
<holstein> AND it may not work
<holstein> just an easy way to troubleshoot
<holstein> good luck :)
<danLe> kay
<danLe> brb
<danLe> :)
<danLe> thanks!
<danLe> it worked!
<danLe> yureka!
<holstein> danLe: sweet
<danLe> but
<holstein> so now you know what the problem is
<danLe> yup haha
<danLe> but
<danLe> i dont know how to activate
<danLe> wireless on ubuntu
<danLe> it expains on the same page
<danLe> but im a beginner
<danLe> and i'm struggling to picture how to begin the process
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> im not a beginner
<holstein> and this stuff is challenging
<holstein> can be
<holstein> im google-ing uubntu RTL8187SE
<holstein> and just looking around
<holstein> i mean
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> you can just compile your own kernel
<holstein> that would have support for all your devices
<holstein> BUT i still havent done that yet ;)
<holstein> maybe next year
<collinp> I have. Unless you have a specific reason to have to compile your own kernel, there's no point to doing it on Ubuntu.
<danLe> hey collinp
<danLe> good to see you again
<paultag> howdy collinp
<collinp> Heya danLe, paultag.
<danLe> im still working on the same problem from yesterday
<paultag> brbz'
<danLe> disabling wireless allowed ubuntu to successfully load
<danLe> but i can't get on wireless on ubuntu
<danLe> and i'm reading through a forum
<collinp> So I was right in that the kernel was puking due to your wireless adapter.
<danLe> that explain
<danLe> yea
<danLe> haha
<danLe> you were
<danLe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316079&page=2
<danLe> i think people found a solution
<danLe> im reading through the pages
<danLe> but i don't know where to start
<holstein> i'll leave you back in more capable hands danLe :)
<holstein> good luck
<danLe> thanks so much holstein
<danLe> you were great!
<danLe> is it okay to install desktop version on netbook?
<collinp> Ubuntu Netbook is optimized for netbooks, but, if yours can handle it, then Desktop shouldn't harm it.
<danLe> is there a big difference?
<collinp> There's a pretty big difference between the two.
<holstein> you can also switch to the dekstop version from with in the netbook version
<collinp> Also, try this command to get your wireless card running: "sudo modprobe rtl8139"
<holstein> and convert an vanilla destop one to the netbook version
<holstein> collinp: i had him disable the thing in the bios
<holstein> :/
<collinp> Oh. Hrm.
<holstein> to troubleshoot
<holstein> just a heads up
<collinp> So, it's disabled at the BIOS level, and attempting to boot Ubuntu with it enabled causes a kernel panic.
<danLe> mhm
<collinp> This sounds like fun.
<holstein> danLe: http://mogorvamormota.hu/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/ubuntu-lucid-beta1-desktop.png
<holstein> thats what the netbook remix looks like
<holstein> collinp: hehe
<danLe> i c
<danLe> i googled my model
<danLe> i think it isn't categorized as a netbook
<holstein> its just an interface
<danLe> although i thought it might have been
<holstein> if i was going to give a computer to my grandmother
<holstein> i would want to try that interface
<danLe> which one
<holstein> good for small screens
<danLe> netbook?
<danLe> remix?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> also good for just showing everything
<danLe> my screen is 11.6" compared to standard netbook 10"
<holstein> laying everything out
<holstein> danLe: nice
<danLe> haha
<danLe> i don't even know
<danLe> i'm just a noob rambling
<holstein> i got an ole 9-inch
<holstein> old*
<holstein> came with linux on it though :)
<danLe> cool
<holstein> xandros or whatever
<holstein> you got a head scratcher of an issue danLe
<holstein> you can install with the wifi disabled
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i would really like to see that worked out before you do that
<holstein> i was thinking if you installed, a kernel update might fix it?
<danLe> What I've done is tried loading the default rtl8187se kernel module on its own (no ndiswrapper installed). That causes a system freeze.
<danLe> Letting Ubuntu load it on its own = Kernel Panic
<danLe> The only way I can get the default rtl8187se kernel module to load at all is to first load ndiswrapper (with driver).
<danLe> Then, completely disabling all instances of ndiswrapper (that is to say rmmmod it). This of course kills my wireless.
<danLe> Then, modprobing the default driver (stock rtl8187se). By doing this, it'll load the module without causing a system panic.
<danLe> this is something that i read
<danLe> on the same solution article
<holstein> what do you think the chances of that are collinp ?
<collinp> You can install Ubuntu with the wireless adapter disabled, then modprobe the correct module. Once you reboot and re-enable the adapter, things should run smoothly.
<danLe> how do you modprobe?
<collinp> "sudo modprobe rtl8139"
<collinp> I *think* that's the correct module.
<danLe> where do i enter that command?
<danLe> sorry i'm sincerely a beginner
<collinp> The terminal.
<holstein> how about this danLe
<collinp> Enter it without quotes.
<collinp> After you do the installation.
<holstein> virtual box
<holstein> nah
<holstein> thats got its own issues
<holstein> NM
<danLe> so install ubuntu?
<holstein> if it were me, i would do what collinp says
<holstein> just keep in mind, you should back up your data
<holstein> because sometimes bad things happen
<holstein> thats a good general rule
<holstein> reguardless of installing ubuntu
<danLe> so i should actually install ubuntu first?
<danLe> how do you have ndiswrapper load up the windows driver.
<danleee> hm
<danleee> i lagged out
<ZachK_> hello danleleee
<danleee> hi
<ZachK_> and how are you
<iantlopp> anyone know of a way to get a non-standard HID (whose actions I can see through cat /dev/input/event16) can be used to emulate keystrokes?
<danLe> how do i blacklist  RTL8187SE
<danLe> ??
<SomeDude> hello out there
<SomeDude> i have a question
<SomeDude> is there a way with ubuntu to check computer stats
<SomeDude> like ubuntu version number, RAM, harddisk space all that
<SomeDude> kinda like the "About this mac option" on  a mac
<holstein> SomeDude: hey
<holstein> i would suggest
<holstein> at first
<holstein> google whatever you want to know
<holstein> LIKE ubuntu free ram space
<holstein> i still have to google them to remember sometimes;0
<iantlopp> System-Administration-System Monitor has some of the info you need.
<holstein> ^^ thats a good place
<holstein> open up a terminal and type
<holstein> free
<SomeDude> thanks will do
<holstein> that will tell you about your ram
<holstein> top is a good one
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> for the kernel
<SomeDude> thanks again holstein, good advice
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone up in here
<shredder12> hey ZeRoDeAtH50435
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> my laptop has a build in ATI graphics card  but nvidia drivers are installed and from time to time all these lines run across the screen
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, why did you install nvidia drivers?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I did not install them they did it on its own
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> by default  I guess
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, oh that sounds weird
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, open system->administration->hardware drivers and see what drivers does it show?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> does not show any
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, alright, so how do you know nvidia drivers are installed?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I seen it in the repo and had updates for them
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, in the system->administration menu, do you see any launcher naming "nvidia X server settings" or anything containing nvidia
<shredder12> because that's what it shows in my menu
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no I do not have that
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, lets make a try to check what all nvidia packages are installed on your system.
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, run this command
<shredder12> dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, this will list out all the packages containing name nvidia, do you see any?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> http://pastebin.com/DQfksK2B
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, this one is very similar to my list, except for one package "nvidia-settings"
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, most prob. then some kind of nvidia drivers are installed. I am not sure though.
<shredder12> anyone else who can help?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> will I get more out of my graphics card if I use drivers for my graphics card and stop the lines from showing up
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, ofcourse drivers written for your graphic card give the best performance. Although I don't think nvidia drivers are being used in place of ati drivers. This just doesn't sound right.
<hobgoblin> what is the issue ZeRoDeAtH50435 ?
<shredder12> hobgoblin, <ZeRoDeAtH50435> my laptop has a build in ATI graphics card  but nvidia drivers are installed and from time to time all these lines run across the screen
<hobgoblin> or just pastebin the conversation so far
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> from time to time or depending on what I am doing these lines run across my screen
<shredder12> hobgoblin, http://pastebin.com/ymCN9gjj
<hobgoblin> ok  - the modaliases don't mean that nvidia is installed as a driver - what do you have in hardware drives? and what ati card is it?
<hobgoblin> ok - that was easy to catch up on - thanks shredder12
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> there are nothing in the hardware drivers and I am not know
<hobgoblin> ZeRoDeAtH50435: run lspci and tell us the ati card you have - and have you been here before with this?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> http://pastebin.com/itghE3Nb
<shredder12> i don't see any mention of ATI card
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah but I know I have ATI graphics card from when I was running win7
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its part of the motherboard
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, yeah i know, but system doesn't seem to recognize it
<shredder12> hobgoblin, any suggestions?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I do not get that it did in 9.10
<shredder12> ZeRoDeAtH50435, so have you been able to run it properly in earlier ubuntu releases?
<hobgoblin> it's intel Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok I did a search and because I am using a laptop it is the  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<hobgoblin> ZeRoDeAtH50435: there's an issue with some intel graphics - the fiox is to use vesa apparently for that - might be worth trying that
<hobgoblin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes workround B
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<hobgoblin> you'll need to reboot possibly if a logout and login does not do it
<hobgoblin> ZeRoDeAtH50435: can you run this and pastebin it please
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ?
<hobgoblin> sudo lshw
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> http://pastebin.com/4aXDFJX3
<hobgoblin> ZeRoDeAtH50435: have you edited the xorg.xonf file yet?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I just checked the repo and there are some ATI drivers installed
<hobgoblin> ZeRoDeAtH50435: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hobgoblin> pastebin that please
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no such file or directiry
<hobgoblin> ok - go ahead with the edit then from the workround
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok I think I got it
<hobgoblin> ZeRoDeAtH50435: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> have to restart
<mcsenna> People talk about right clicking on menus, when I do that I get nothing, is that a bit odd? Ubuntu laptop.
<hobgoblin> yes
<hobgoblin> are you the same mcsenna on the forum?
<mcsenna> Yes
<hobgoblin> I know the thread then - I'm forestpiskie on there
<mcsenna> Ok, can u help?
<hobgoblin> do you not get anything if you roght clikc on the panel ? or if you right click the menu?
<mcsenna> if i right click on the desktop i get the change backgroundquestion, if I right click on the left hand side (menus) i get nothing
<hobgoblin> left hand side? are you using the netbook version?
<mcsenna> yes
<hobgoblin> never used it so not sure what is normal behaviour there ... hang on a sec
<mcsenna> at least i think i amwhere do i check the version, i think i downloaded both.
<hobgoblin> mcsenna: apparently that is default behaviour for the netbook version
<mcsenna> I see, so back to the original question, how to get anicon for aprogram that hasnt automatucally put one in the menu for me? any ideas?
<hobgoblin> mcsenna: apparently you need to edit a file to get things in the menu - unfortunately I would not have a clue how to do so
<mcsenna> Thanks hobgoblin,I will go play some more or just runit from the comand line I guess.
<hobgoblin> mcsenna: I would add the information to your forum thread
<dragondon> greetings all.  I'm looking for the right CLI syntax to batch print a bunch of txt files to pdfs.
<dragondon> wow, quiet day :)
<dragondon> Actually, here's the deal.  I got a bunch of text files that I want to convert to jpgs.   can convert them to pdfs and then convert the pdfs to jpgs.  Kinda looking for quick way to automate this process.
<Chesamo> why would you want them as PDFs?
<geirha> There's a2ps and text2ps that can generate ps files at least. Don't know of any that generates pdfs
<gl0wurm3wE> save as jpg?
<Chesamo> dragondon: It would probably be something along the lines of an ls piped into an array, then each file run against whatever commands you may have
<geirha> You could possibly set up a pdf-printer in cups and use lp/lpr
<dragondon> I understand the lp command but seeing as my original thought was to print to PDF, I got kinda stumped how to call the 'file printer' name.
<dragondon> I got this "lp *.pdf -d name_of_your_printer"  problem is I don't know what to call the 'print to file' process/printer name?
<dragondon> (the example says PDF but it's really text files I'm working with)
<geirha> If you just want to print the textfiles, then  lp -d name_of_printer *.txt
<Chesamo> he wants to print to a PDF then convert the PDF to a jpg
<Chesamo> or she, Idunnolol
<geirha> Ah, missed that part.
<Chesamo> dragondon: This may help. http://aplawrence.com/SCOFAQ/FAQ_scotec7printtofile.html
<phillw> dragondon: you may want to try imagemajick - there's not much it will not convert. http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/text/.image I use it all the time
<phillw> but not used it for text (it obviously can do it)
<dragondon> awesome stuff guys, thanks, I'll check into those.
<geirha> a2ps -o- foo.txt  | convert ps:- foo.jpg
<geirha> Ah caption:
<dragondon> geirha: does it matter if the file extension is .asc?  just ran this command it just kind seemed to hang. a2ps -o borg.asc | convert ps:- borg.jpg
<geirha> dragondon: -o-
<dragondon> ah, thanks
<geirha> You'll probably want to add some more options to get the output the way you want. Have a look at its man-page.
<dragondon> thanks, worked.  And yes, some tweaking to get the orientation would be required.
<dragondon> Chesamo: he :)
<dragondon> seems a2ps will take too much tweaking to get the output right.
<geirha> a2ps -B -R -1 -o- foo.txt
<geirha> That seems to get close to "usable" output
<geirha> Should be a way to remove that border too
<ashwani> hi there.. I am facing issues configuring my USB Modem..
<ashwani> pls help
<ashwani> My Service providers
<ashwani> My Service Provider's manual ask me to inistall usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data. As I dont have net connectivity in my Ubuntu boot. I donwloaded it with my windows boot and copied into an external harddisk and then connected the same in Ubuntu Boot.. I used package installer and installed.. but its not getting installed. how to install packages from external harddrive..?
<dragondon> geirha: excellent!  I was also looking into http://techie-buzz.com/linux-tips/nautilus-scripts-batch-image-processing.html but unable to get the script to work at all....
<khebs_> help: i wanted to burn my iso image to my toshiba 80GB removable hard-disk.. how to?
<geirha> I've looked at the first two scripts. They don't look promising
<dragondon> look at the Convert to jpeg: one
<ashwani> how to install package from external hard disk (I am very new to Ubuntu and have used Wubi to multiboot.) I only have net connectivity in XP
<dragondon> geirha: the commands you gave me worked fine, now I gave to learn how to do it multiple times to a bunch of files.
<geirha> Mostly they fail at handling filenames correctly
<geirha> dragondon: Ok, that one is fairly decent.
<geirha> Though it can be simplified
<dragondon> geirha: I put it in the script directory, marked it as executable but when I tried the script on a file nothing happened.
<geirha> for image; do [[ $image = *.jpg ]] && continue; convert -quality 75 "$image" "${image%.*}.jpg"; done
<geirha> Hm. I don't see any apparent reason for it to fail. It will not remove the source-file though.
<geirha> dragondon: And what type of image file did you try to convert?
<dragondon> geirha: I have a bunch of old ascii files.  They are actually ascii art from wayyyy back (I'm doing a bit of a nostalgia theme for next month on my blog) wanted to put them up.
<geirha> for textfile; do a2ps -B -R -1 -o- "$textfile" | convert ps:- "${textfile%.*}.jpg"; done
<geirha> That line, and #!/bin/bash as first line
<dragondon> geirha: so that I understand what is happening, what does "$textfile" mean?  That it will grab any textfile in the dir?
<dragondon> oh, this is a re-written script :)
<geirha> for textfile; do ... will run once for each file given as argument to the script. storing the filename in a var named textfile each iteration.
<dragondon> geirha: that worked too! checking to see if a2ps will auto-size in some manner.
<geirha> I think that caption: thingy of convert may be better to use
<geirha> From the page phillw posted
<geirha> Hm, or just label:
<geirha> Yep!
<geirha> convert label:@foo.txt foo.jpg
<geirha> cowsay moo | display label:@-
<geirha> Oops, no probably need to specify a fixed width font
<dragondon> geirha: saw label earlier, too much messing with.  I think I'll just keep it simple and post the text directly to the blog post.
<dragondon> crap, seemed to only paste fine for one of the ASCII files.....ugh....back to converting to images....
<geirha> cowsay moo | convert -font /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeMono.ttf label:@- foo.jpg
<geirha> So for the nautilus script:  for textfile; do convert -font /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/FreeMono.ttf "label:@$textfile" "${textfile%.*}.jpg"; done
<khebs_> what do i need to install in my ubuntu to remove some artifacts using GMAx4500M
<khebs_> ?
<geirha> dragondon: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7Mt6ppgi  will also capture any output, if any, and display it with zenity
<geirha> dragondon: Oops, sorry, forgot the -font.
<geirha> dragondon: And come to think of it ... why don't you just put them in a html pre element?
<dragondon> geirha: yea, pre tag seems to be the best, funny that WordPress is still catching the odd 'smiley' :)
<geirha> dragondon: There's probably some element or class you can use to prevent that too :)
<dragondon> geirha: or just turn off the 'automatic insert smiley' option :)
<geirha> dragondon: Nah, doesn't sound related... ;)
<dragondon> geirha: thought of using the 'code
<dragondon> ....tag....didn't help...
<whyMe> I seem to have lost the right-click functionality in the Gnome menu.. where I used to get a choice to place a launcher on the desktop, now a right-click on an app in the menu starts the app... Did this change from 8.04 to 10.04??
<whyMe> just did a clean install of 10.04 on another drive...
 * holstein right-clicking on desktop whyMe :)
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i get 'create launcher' as an option
<whyMe> holstein: I mean right-clicking on any app in the gnome menu...
 * holstein doing that...
<holstein> yeah
<whyMe> In 8.04, I used that functionality a LOT.. you getting it too?
<holstein> 'add this launcher to desktop'
<holstein> to the panel is an option too
<whyMe> yes.. I just get the app starting... no menu... Am I misconfigured or something?
<whyMe> This is a just-installed copy of 10.04.. not an upgrade from 8.04..
<holstein> can you right-click otherwise?
<whyMe> yes..
 * holstein is on a fresh install too
<whyMe> right click works ok on the desktop
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> thats a good one whyMe
<holstein> i suppose you could poke around in gconf-editor
<holstein> i have no idea why that would be happening on a fresh install
<whyMe> I guess I will... its kind of odd..
<holstein> whyMe: did you install a custom theme?
<whyMe> no, not yet.. was planning to later on..
<holstein> interesting
<whyMe> I had so much cruft on my old 8.04 install, I decided to start over with 10.04..
<whyMe> thanks holstein..
<Chesamo> whyMe: the Gnome menu no longer has that function. Go tp System > Preferences > Main Menu
<Chesamo> to*
<bobo123> if I want to install a program I found on a webpage (that don't exist in the repository), and click it, firefox asks if I want to open it with "Package installer GDebi (standard)", but if I press OK I gett the error that "/tmp/gnome-paint_0.3-1_i386-2.deb  couldnn't be opened becase the assosiated program doesn't exist, what am I doing wrong here?
<bobo123> and yes gdebi *is* installed
<Chesamo> bobo123: What happens when you download it instead of opening it through firefox?
<bobo123> Chesamo: hmm.. yes when I first download and then open it from the filemanager instead it works and GDebi start. strange.
<Chesamo> bobo123: Since I don't use FF, I can't help you much with the filetype association settings, but it seems like FF's associations are off
<bobo123> Chesamo: ok I guess so. perhaps it tries to start GDebi instead of gdebi or something.
<Chesamo> bobo123: Well the proper capitalization is GDebi, bu the program binary name is gdebi, so....
<someone235> someone knows how to add a video to your iPod with floola?
<bobo123> somethin that would be fun is a box "hey, it looks like you are trying to start 'GDebi' that doesn't exist, Do you want to start 'gdebi' instead?" (but without an animated paperclip or dog)
<bobo123> (hmm perhaps not a good idea afterall)
<Chesamo> someone235: http://www.floola.com/home/docs_troubleshooting/
<Chesamo> bobo123: There is something like that on the command line... it tries to guess what you're doing and gives some examples (type "lsa" on the command line, for example)
<bobo123> aha
<Chesamo> bobo123: I don't think that's the problem, though, since almost all (if not all) programs are launched using lowercase invocations.
<someone235> Chesamo, I can't find an explanation there
<Chesamo> someone235: Look under "Usage FAQs... It's the second item
<someone235> Chesamo, it doesn't work
<someone235> i drag it and it does nothing
<Chesamo> someone235: Then I don't know, perhaps going onto their support forums would yield better results.
<Phrea> what does PPA mean? :)
<Phrea> just curious
<Chesamo> Phrea: Personal Package Archive
<Phrea> I don't understand the 'Personal' part of it
<Chesamo> Phrea: You can set up a PPA for a Launchpad project... I assume the original intent was for one person to maintain their "personal" archive for the project?
<Phrea> don't spend too much time on it, I just asked it here, because it's convenient and nobody is active
<Phrea> oh aha
<Phrea> makes sense :)
<Chesamo> Phrea: Just my best guess. You'd have to ask a LaunchPad dev about it.
<Phrea> I thought it was maybe Linux wide used
<Phrea> but, apparently, it's not
<Chesamo> Phrea: Nope, it's specific to Ubuntu. LaunchPad is funded by/run by Canonical.
<Phrea> that I know
<Phrea> but didnt know they also invented the ppa thing :)
<Phrea> thanks for your answer :)
<Chesamo> You're welcome
<Phrea> I'm hopeless :D
<bobo123> no, hopefull! :-)
<Phrea> haha, nah :D
<Phrea> I'm the worst kind of linux user
<Phrea> which is ok :D
<Phrea> I actually don't know what I'm doing, I only use it because it's safe and I was sick of Windows with all it's security problems
<Chesamo> Depends on your perspective.
<Chesamo> Give an unknown shell script execute permissions and you could totally wreck your system.
<Phrea> true, but I only depend on the forums, this chan and trusted sites for scripts and commands
<bobo123> I guess it is possible to destroy ubuntu too though? if I download an eeeevil .deb from the web somewhere and let GDebi install that, can i potentially corrupt my ubuntu installation?
<Phrea> so I'm fairly safe
<Chesamo> well
<Chesamo> deb files can't uninstall
<Chesamo> They're just install packages
<Chesamo> I guess if it contained a malicious program that would do it but uh
<Phrea> I ALWAYS try to use Synaptic etc wherever I can
<Chesamo> I rarely download debs... 99% of the time I'm going from the repos or a PPA
<Chesamo> Meh, Synaptic
<Phrea> I will even add repo's of say Opera to my sources.list and THEN install
<Chesamo> just a fancy APT frontend
<Phrea> true, but it is fairly safe
<Chesamo> I'd do that, but Opera 10.60 can't be installed from the repo
<Phrea> and it makes upgrading/uninstalling/etc easy
<Phrea> that's why I do that
<Chesamo> (They're skipping 10.53 for Linux, by the way)
<Phrea> I know
<Phrea> but you can add Opera to your sources list
<Phrea> which I do
<Phrea> :)
<Chesamo> I'm aware but
<Chesamo> I hate the qt interface that 10.10 uses
<Phrea> that way, it's a bit more trusted
<Chesamo> So I can't get the one I want from the repos
<Phrea> ChanServ: see, you are going too far now already :)
<Phrea> I don't know what you are talking about with that qt interface stuff
<Chesamo> Interesting tabcomplete.
<Phrea> oh
<Phrea> gheh
<Phrea> sorry
<Chesamo> 10.10 uses qt. 10.5x+ uses GTK.
<mohi2911> lol ChanServ respond to Phrea :D
<Phrea> laziness again :D
<mohi2911> Raidsong, pingas
<Phrea> Chesamo: ah
<Phrea> qt is KDE right?
<Raidsong> ohai mohi2911
<Phrea> ...or something?
<Phrea> and GTK is Gnome?
<mohi2911> Raidsong, been busy around??
<Chesamo> phrea: Basically. qt is to KDE what KTK+ is to GNOME
 * Phrea feels silly
<bobo123> I wish I could download a program and checkmark somewhere "[x] I don't trust this application a tiny bit, it is probably malware, can I run it now, safe, please?"
<Chesamo> GTK+*
<Raidsong> mohi2911, not too busy
<Phrea> yea, ok :)
<Phrea> that I know then :)
<mohi2911> Raidsong, sup??? writing articles??
<Phrea> articles? for what? [if I may ask]
<Chesamo> Phrea: Probably the wiki
<Phrea> oh ah :)
<Raidsong> mohi2911, no college
<bobo123> (with safe meaning that the program can't read/write any files etc without ubuntu ask for confirmation first. that application sort of total firewalled)
<Chesamo> bobo123: You mean in sandbox mode.
<mohi2911> Raidsong, x_x
<Phrea> I've got a special sandbox box for that
<mohi2911> awww pedro3005 came
<Phrea> haha, because I'm scared that I might break things
 * mohi2911 runs
<pedro3005> mohi2911, like you don't love me :)
<bobo123> Chesamo: yes I guess so
<Phrea> gheh
<mohi2911> pedro3005, am I???
<bobo123> Phrea: sandbox that breaks things? why?
<Phrea> 'lo pedro3005 :)
<Chesamo> bobo123: Look into VierualBox
<pedro3005> hey phillw
<pedro3005> Phrea, *
<Chesamo> VirtualBox*
<mohi2911> pedro3005, FAIL :P
<pedro3005> mohi2911, shush
<Phrea> bobo123: no, I break things :D
<Phrea> on it
<Phrea> it's there to do just that one job :D
<mohi2911> pedro3005, you pinged starcraftman ??
<bobo123> the first spelling was allmost like viralbox :-D
<Phrea> I play, I break it, I reinstall, and play more
<pedro3005> mohi2911, no?
<phillw> hi mohi2911
<phillw> hi pedro3005
<Phrea> 'lo phillw
<mohi2911> heya phillw. how is the day??
 * starcraftman smites mohi2911 with the ultimate hammer of +5 absolutely-not-pinged.
<Phrea> I think it's a good idea to have a sandbox box
<Phrea> well, for me anyways
<phillw> hi Phrea,
<mohi2911> lol
<pedro3005> mohi2911, who the hell is Raj Kumar?
<phillw> day is going well :-)
 * mohi2911 is not pinging starcraftman 
<mohi2911> pedro3005, rraj_be
<pedro3005> oh
<mohi2911> he was here before 3 months
<Phrea> he went to White Castle
<Phrea> I believe
<mohi2911> pedro3005, remember him??
<pedro3005> yes
<mohi2911> cool B-)
<starcraftman> mohi2911: One day, you will have to run out of pings!
<starcraftman> also, afternoon everyone not pinging me :)
<mohi2911> starcraftman, i think you are getting it daily :P
<pedro3005> starcraftman, I'll substitute mohi when that happens
 * phillw restrained from pinging
<pedro3005> phillw, come, join the club :P
<pedro3005> let's all ping starcraftman!
 * mohi2911 is not pinging phillw and starcraftman as well :D
<mohi2911> pedro3005, -team
 * Phrea always feels somewhat violated when somebody pings me
<starcraftman> pedro3005: lol, curse you people, though since it doesn't give an audio bell anymore worst ya can do is flash my tray icon.
<phillw> i uts get a tab go blues, which can be handy when i have 5 channels open :-)
<phillw> uts=just
<mohi2911> phillw, dont close the page :P
<pedro3005> starcraftman, you should connect a wire to your PC so every time you are pinged you receive a small shock in your nuts
<mohi2911> lol
<starcraftman> pedro3005: uhmmmmm, no, sounds more like something a person who thought up such an idea would like.
<Chesamo> pedro3005: OH SNAP
<pedro3005> starcraftman, was that a comeback?
<mohi2911> starcraftman, i think you ignored me :D
<pedro3005> I can't tell
<starcraftman> pedro3005: I'll agree maybe weak, I probably should have added depraved mind thought up. Also, there wasn't really much to "comeback" from, ergo nothing really strong needed.
<pls_vic_me> Hello friends!
<pls_vic_me> I was wondering where can I ask a question about Ubuntu 10.04 and my laptop: I have intel GM915 and it is painfully slow
<pls_vic_me> no accel, 3d nor 2d
<pls_vic_me> I had some similar problem with 9.10 before final release, but it got fixed
<pls_vic_me> I was hoping the same will happen in 10.04 but it didn't
<holstein> pls_vic_me: is this what you have?
<holstein> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<holstein> when you run lspci?
<pls_vic_me> not rev 04
<pls_vic_me> one mom pls
<pls_vic_me> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller [8086:2592] (rev 03)
<pls_vic_me> lspci -vnn
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> have you applied updates?
<pls_vic_me> yup
<pls_vic_me> this happened after alpha 2 (first time I tried installing) and even after update
<pls_vic_me> I tried also Linux Mint 9
<holstein> i cant imagine that much difference between rev 3 and 4
<pls_vic_me> same thing
<holstein> assuming you dont have a hardware problem
<holstein> thats the difference
<pls_vic_me> Maybe because of the changes to the architecture
<pls_vic_me> UXA, EXA and everything else
<pls_vic_me> I don't understand too much
<pls_vic_me> of this, but I like the new ubuntu
<holstein> wonder if a firmware update could effect that
<pls_vic_me> hm
<pls_vic_me> I don't know
<pls_vic_me> but I don't want to do it now anyway
<holstein> might be worth a try
<holstein> id like to say 'it cant hurt'
<pls_vic_me> I'm 2000 km away from home with my laptop the only connection with my folks
<pls_vic_me> :))
<holstein> but we both know it could
<holstein> i'd try it though
<pls_vic_me> :P
<pls_vic_me> yeah
<pls_vic_me> I'll just be patient
<holstein> just include that REV 3 in your searches
<holstein> and queries
<pls_vic_me> I was wondering who could know something more about this
<pls_vic_me> hey, nobody is complaining
<holstein> rev 4 is rocking and rollin for me
<pls_vic_me> really?
<holstein> yeah
<pls_vic_me> what laptop do you have?
<holstein> eeepc 900
<pls_vic_me> aah
<pls_vic_me> I have toshiba
<holstein> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<holstein> thats the line from lspci
<holstein> and compiz is working great
<pls_vic_me> okay
<pls_vic_me> thanks man
<pls_vic_me> :)
<pls_vic_me> I will see about firmware upgrade
<holstein> good luck
<pls_vic_me> 10x
<jkpakayag> hello Dennis77515
<Dennis77515> hi
<Dennis77515> sorry im new to irc and linux
<jkpakayag> i see you made it
<Dennis77515> ok
<Dennis77515> yea
<Dennis77515> :-D
<knappy> halp
<knappy> may I ask a question?
<jkpakayag> go ahead
<knappy> I just got a LAMP server running on my virtual-machine ubuntu
<knappy> so I can make websites in /var/www
<knappy> how can I make websites inside a user?
<knappy> not in /var/www (root)
<knappy> does my question make sense? ... I am new to this so I might not be using precise words
<jkpakayag> yes the question makes sense, but i don't know the answer
<knappy> are there other ubuntu IRC groups where people might know?
<pls_vic_me> yes
<pls_vic_me> I know how to do this
<knappy> thank you so much!!!
<phillw> knappy, are you wanting to have more than one web site on your server?
<pls_vic_me> you have virtual machine open?
<knappy> yeah
<knappy> I want something like
<knappy> www.website.com/~nonRootUser/webpage.html
<pls_vic_me> i use it like this
<pls_vic_me> for example
<pls_vic_me> I need to make a website for a company named "mountains"
<pls_vic_me> I will access it by typing http://mountains
<pls_vic_me> sounds good no?
<pls_vic_me> whenever you add a new site
<knappy> I want other people to access it too online
<pls_vic_me> you add a new name in /etc/hosts
<pls_vic_me> okay
<pls_vic_me> do you have a domain?
<knappy> yes
<knappy> lemme get it
<pls_vic_me> so you want to make a full apache webserver
<pls_vic_me> not just for testing purpose
<pls_vic_me> ...
<pls_vic_me> and in virtual machine?
<knappy> I have LAMP server already set up
<pls_vic_me> this is going to be very tricky
<knappy> it is here http://209.143.128.58/
<pls_vic_me> okay
<pls_vic_me> so it's working
<pls_vic_me> you want to take it to /home/knappy/www/website.com
<pls_vic_me> yes?
<pls_vic_me> and also make it accesible from domain?
<knappy> hmm may I give an example
<pls_vic_me> I can help with you with moving your website to the home folder
<knappy> nono
<pls_vic_me> for the second I don't know
<pls_vic_me> okay
<pls_vic_me> please go on
<knappy> lemme give the exapmle
<knappy> so at school there is www.school.edu
<knappy> where I have my own space at
<knappy> www.school.edu/~myname
<knappy> so I am wondering if I can do the samething here
<pls_vic_me> like 209.143.128.58 ?
<knappy> where I can do myip/~username
<pls_vic_me> like 209.143.128.58/~knappy
<knappy> yeah!!
<knappy> :D
<knappy> so 209.143.128.58/~knappy is independent and non-root
<knappy> from 209.143.128.58
<pls_vic_me> yeah, you need virtual hosts
<pls_vic_me> it's not hard to get started
<knappy> ok
<pls_vic_me> did you change anything in apache configuration?
<knappy> I don't think so
<pls_vic_me> okay
<pls_vic_me> first thing make a folder in your home
<pls_vic_me> name it ~knappy
<knappy> can we go private?
<pls_vic_me> sure
<pls_vic_me> I don't know if it's a problem
<pls_vic_me> I'm also new on ORC
<pls_vic_me> IRC
<pls_vic_me> sorry
<knappy> oh
<knappy> lemme try to figure it out
<Francis1> hello guys good afternoon
<Francis1> can someone please help me how to download Skype?
<Francis1> :c
<Akos> hi Francis1
<Francis1> hello Akos
<Akos> you can go to http://skype.com and download it (:
<Francis1> Akos: the problem is, Im not good at downloading in linux
<Francis1> i dont know what to do like really
<Francis1> lol
<Akos> Francis1: skype is special, but one sec, i'll give you a deep link (:
<Francis1> ok ty
<Francis1> I need a guide tho
<Francis1> :c
<Francis1> Akos: Im wondering if this skype in pidgin will allow me to talk to my friends?
<Francis1> brb 5 mins
<Francis1> :)
<Akos> sure, tyt
<Francis1> Akos: Im vacuuming my room haha
<Francis1> Akos: hold on mate ;)
<Akos> sure ((:
<Chesamo> Francis1: Can you explain to me what your problem is? I've downloaded and installed Skype from the website with no problems before.
<Francis1> i dont have problem xd
<Francis1> I just need someone to help me to download it
<Francis1> becuase i dont know how to
<Francis1> :c
<Chesamo> Francis1: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<bobo123> I suppose it is not the _downloading_ of skype that is the problem or?
<Francis1> no mate
<Francis1> i just need some1 to guide me step by step
<Chesamo> Uhm
 * bobo123 didn't see the beginning of the conversation though
<Francis1> if you guys can do that, i would really appreciate it
<Chesamo> Francis1: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Francis1> hold on tho
<Francis1> be right back in 10?
<Francis1> hold on pls
 * Chesamo shrugs
<Francis1> in skype?
<Francis1> is it possible that a friend can hear me
<Francis1> even if he has a microphone
<Francis1> as long as i talk
<Francis1> ?
<Chesamo> Francis1: Can you rephrase the question? I'm not sure I understand
<Francis1> ok so
<bobo123> is it possible to see what timezoone an irc-user is? here it is 22:46 :-)
<Francis1> if I talk in skype, can my friend hear me even if he's not using a microphone
<Francis1> brb in 10 pls
<Chesamo> Francis1: Yes, that's generally how it works. As long as you have a microphone your friend will be able to hear you.
<bobo123> if you have a mic and she have not, then she can hear you anyway yes
<Chesamo> bobo123: I suppose you could do a GeoIP lookup and get the general idea if the person's IP is visible through a /whois query
<bobo123> ahh... true
<Chesamo> bobo123: That's not always possible, though... try /whois'ing starcraftman and see what you get. You won't get his IP address. Also, hi starcraftman <3
<Francis1> ill be back.. hold on pls
<starcraftman> Chesamo: someone pingeth I, teh mighty starcraft.man! Speak!
<pedro3005> boooo
 * Chesamo babbles
<bobo123> hi starcraftman, when will they release starcraft3? (with LAN this time)
<starcraftman> pedro3005: booo? You can't boo me, I have the awesome "teh" in the name, so much better than the.
<starcraftman> bobo123: sadly, I'd say never, I'm concerned they can barely get the 2 out without activision mucking it up.
<bobo123> mmmm
<Chesamo> It's sad because he's totally right
<bobo123> anyway, can you recomend what is the 'fastest' video player there is? (as in so my computer will be able to play a mkv with 1920x1080@24Hz avc1 video + a52 sound + ssa subtitle without problems on my computer...)
<Chesamo> VLC media player
<Chesamo> If nothing else it'll mix and match codecs better than any other player I've seen
<bobo123> oh if that is the fastest/bestest I guess my computer is too slow :-(
<Francis1> Chesamo: OK IM BACK
<Francis1> :d
<Chesamo> Than running VLC? Geez
<Chesamo> What're your specs, bobo123?
<bobo123> how do I check in ubuntu what cpu I have?
<bobo123> I actually forgot how fast it is....
<Francis1> can someone pls help me :c
<Chesamo> Francis1: I can multitask.
<Francis1> Chesamo: ok mate
<Francis1> so what's the 1st step
<Francis1> :p
<Chesamo> bobo123: in Terminal, type: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Chesamo> Francis1: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<Francis1> ok im here
<Francis1> :p
<Chesamo> Francis1: Do you know if you have 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Francis1> i do not know
<Francis1> :c
<Chesamo> Francis1: What's the output of uname -a?
<Chesamo> Francis1: "uname -a" in the Terminal, that is
<Francis1> what is uname -a?
<Francis1> ok hold on
<Francis1> want me to copy paste?
<Francis1> Linux acerlaptop 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Chesamo> Francis1: You're running 32-bit Ubuntu, also known as x86. Keep that in mind.
<Chesamo> Francis1: Ignore my earlier link and go here: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<Francis1> ok ima gonna write it and put it on the monitor lol
<Chesamo> Francis1: Good idea ;-)
<Francis1> it needs to be saved
<Francis1> should i save file?
<Chesamo> Francis1: Yes, save it somewhere you can get to it. Like your Home folder.
<bobo123> Chesamo: ok, its a 2400MHz AMD64 "3800+" single core (but I'm use 32bit ubuntu since I have only 2GB), (+my graphic card is geforce7600 if is possible to offload some processing on that)
<Francis1> Chesamo: ok it's in my desktop
<bobo123> perhaps that is too slow for 1080
<Chesamo> bobo123: Definitely! The 7600 won't be able to run that. 768p at best.
<Chesamo> Francis1: Okay, double-click on the .deb file you just downloaded onto your Desktop.
<Francis1> done
<Francis1> then install package?
<Chesamo> Francis1: Yes.
<Francis1> Chesamo: ok it's downloading
<Francis1> :D
<Francis1> Chesamo: it's installed
<Francis1> then
<Chesamo> Francis1: It should be located in Applications > Internet > Skype
<Francis1> yay! thanks a lot!
<Chesamo> Francs1: You're welcome
<Francis1> wth i dont get this xd
<Francis1> so the 1st two boxes are for e-add right
<Francis1> what about the 3?
<Francis1> Chesamo: :xc
<Chesamo> Francis1: Um, what? I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment so you'll have to explain a little better than that
<Francis1> ok
<Francis1> so Im trying to sign up right
<bobo123> I wonder if it possible to save some computations for the videoplayer if it crops away some of the left and right of the film and don't zoom it to fit on my 1600x1200 screen.  I mean I can live without those  160+160 pixels :-)
<Francis1> tehre are 5 boxes here but doesnt say if i should put an e-add or password etc etc
<Chesamo> Francis1: What is an e-add?
<Francis1> e-mail add
<Chesamo> address*
<Chesamo> Francis1: What are the three options?
<Francis1> no name
<Francis1> lol
<Francis1> wanna see a screenshot
<Francis1> ?
<Chesamo> Francis1: Please answer my question. That would work too.
<bobo123> if it can save time by now need to decode those parts.. if a block is 16x16 then it could skip 21600 blocks :-) on the other hand it wouldn't help when it is panning...
<bobo123> *"not" not "now"
<Francis1> Chesamo: [IMG]http://i45.tinypic.com/2yo4lco.png[/IMG]
<Chesamo> Francis1: [img] tags are unnecessary
<Francis1> ok my bad
<Chesamo> Francis1: oh, my. It looks like your theme is making it impossible to view the text. Change themes and look at it again
<Francis1> ok hold on
<Francis1> i can read it now
<Francis1> thank you so much
<Chesamo> Francis1: You're welcome
<Francis1> Chesamo: how to make a new skype name
<Francis1> it says my password is not allowed
<Chesamo> Francis1: Try to recover your password first
<Francis1> ok
<Francis1> it says that the e-mail address isn't in their record?
<Francis1> wow seriously >.<
<Francis1> oh nevermind
<Francis1> i know how to do it now
<Francis1> Chesamo: :D
<Francis1> wow invalid password again?
<Francis1> >.<
<Francis1> Chesamo: it won't let me to sign up lol
<Francis1> Chesamo: i can't click the sign up button
<Chesamo> Francis1: Did you not try to recover your password?
<Francis1> i have? it says that my e-mail address isn't in their records
<Chesamo> Francis1: If the button won't click that means the passwords don't match
<Francis1> this is pretty disappointing :s
<Francis1> that's impossible coz i tried to make new ones
<Francis1> like 5 times
<Chesamo> Francis1: There's a little tool called copy-paste
<Francis1> god damn it i been trying for 7x now
<Francis1> always invalid password
<Francis1> wth
<Chesamo> Francis1: If the password's not working then clearly you're not typing it right or you don't remember it.
<Francis1> damn
<Francis1> im gonna try to put #'s on it
<Francis1> hold on
<Francis1> there now it works w/ numbers
<Francis1> ok thanks chesamo :D
<Francis1> cya :D
<Chesamo> Francis1: You're welcome. Good luck
<Francis1> ty, u2
<bobo123> perhaps I should try skype... no not tonight
<bobo123> Chesamo: so you say that it is my graphic cards fault I can't view 1080 h264 without problems?
<Chesamo> bobo123: I'd blame h264
<bobo123> bad videoformat! bad videoformat! :-)
<bobo123> on the other hand, VP8 is probably just as cpu hungry too....
<Chesamo> bobo123: XviD :3
<bobo123> mmm... I wonder how long time it would take to recode the whole thing to xvid before playing it..... I can see before me VLC popping up a dialogbox saying "your cpu/gpu is too slow, do you want me to preprocess the movie before playing? please come back in 7 hours" :-/
<Chesamo> bobo123: Depends on the video, I guess. And what you're converting to/from. You've got a rather weak CPU, though, and any conversion would be strictly on the CPU
<bobo123> oh my poor amd64 3800+ is weak.... :'-(
 * bobo123 running away buying a server farm.  not.
<Chesamo> Hah
<bobo123> perhaps some program (avidemux?) can relatively fast pre-cut off the left and right of the movie to make it fit in 1600, without it takes ages.....
<bobo123> without having to recode just everything I mean (only the blocks at the new border)
<Phrea> what's the code again to know what you currently got installed, and when you do a fresh install, one can run that code to reinstall everyting in one go again?
<Phrea> [to the latest versions and all]
<Phrea> I want to save my currently installed packages via the terminal, and I should some how execute a command via the terminal to get everyting installed all at once again
<Phrea> [not the settings, just the programs/packages]
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-01
<j_one_d> Hello.
<Phrea> 'lo
<Phrea> ok, I have got another stupid question :)
<Phrea> if there's anybody left active that is
<j_one_d> I'll help if I can
<Phrea> what is the difference between su, sudo,, gksu and gksudo ? :)
<Phrea> I am VERY much a beginner
<Phrea> google knows, but I want a real life answer
<j_one_d> Sorry, I don't know. I've always used sudo, never su.
 * Phrea too
<Phrea> but I'd still like to know the difference
<Phrea> SAY YOU WILL .. SAY YOU WON'T
<Phrea> o, wrong chan :D
<j_one_d> sudo is subject to a configuration file, su is not
<j_one_d> i think with su, you can't use your own password to run an elevated command.
<phillw> su stands for Switch User, if you do not say which user you wish to become, it assumes root. root should be a disabled account.
<j_one_d> I also have a small issue. My custom icons aren't, custom anymore. What do I do?
<phillw> sudo grants person in the sudo group temporary permissions as the super user (hence the mis-understanding of su which is *not* super user)
<phillw> gksudo is needed if you are running a gui application, such as gedit with root privalidges, not using the gk bit can really mess up permissions. gksudo keeps permissions on the profile area and elevates the permissions to be able to alter root owned files, using sudo can really mess up the user who issues the command's own profiles
<phillw> j_one_d: a good article is over at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<j_one_d> Phrea was the one enquiring about sudo vs. su , gksu vs. gksudo, but thank you very much :).
<j_one_d> I had more humbler issues.
<j_one_d> *humble
<phillw> oops :-\ sorry, j_one_d
<phillw> and, just to rub it in , I'm no good at doing personlisation, either
<j_one_d> personalisation?
<jasper_> ok so, trying to install ubuntu 10.04 and we get to where it go to 5% and then it says partition #5 scs1 failed
<jasper_> Its an empty drive, if that helps at all.
<jasper_> I dont have a clue why it would be doing this since, i got it on my External hard drive no problem at all. In the event of that though it  ate his vista boot files and he lost vista :(
<starcraftman> darn, missed jasper.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I installed devede but it is not in my app menu
<pedro3005> sometimes you have to restart gnome
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok wanted to check first
<geirha> I wonder why that happens
<geirha> I open alacarte and toggle the visibility of the menu-option to have it appear
<geirha> s/option/item/
<jasper_> how would use chroot to install a driver to a hard drive from the live cd?
<stlsaint> jasper_: chroot into system and compile driver for use
<jasper_> im new. . lol...that sounds super scary :/
<stlsaint> jasper_: i dont think your new :P
<jasper_> the desktop reads the moniter in the live CD, but wont from the HDD install. All we need is to install the driver. >.>
<jasper_> semi new haha.
<jasper_> Im not terminal friendly
<stlsaint> lol...nope...not even semi new
<jasper_> So what do you mean? do i download the driver and grab it from the terminal and install it some how?
<stlsaint> jasper_: well i have never done a install via chroot myself but if i had to, the method i would use would be the one i have...
<stlsaint> jasper_: are you aware of what chroot is?
<jasper_> Not really. lmao.
<jasper_> I'v been learning by mistakes so im down for anything
<stlsaint> jasper_: start here with some basic reading.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<jasper_> thank you :) im gonna start seeing what i can do
<jasper_> this says [gutsy]
<jasper_> should i replace that since im on 10.04?
<stlsaint> jasper_: just the basic idea...you can still replace whatever distro you want
<jasper_> ok. this is so much haha.
<jasper_> I just gotta figure how to get the thing to install on the hdd and im gold xD.
<dr4c4n> has anyone run into bug 546992 on xubuntu after lucid lynx and been able to find the hal upgrade in the -proposed sources?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 546992 in hal (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "libhal fails to dbus-activate hal (affects: 23) (dups: 3)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546992
<stlsaint> jasper_: hows it coming?
<jasper_> well we found an easier way
<jasper_> kinda
<jasper_> if i can get the permission to enter the hard drive from the disk to put something on it, i can just install the driver there
<stlsaint> jasper_: the livecd runs as root, thats all you need...just mount that drive and do wahts needed
<jasper_> but it says the permission of "Blah blah insert title of it here" could not be determined
<jasper_> it wont let him paste or move anything inside the HDD
<stlsaint> mount it manually
<jasper_> i have no idea how
<jasper_> It's already mounted as far as i knew
<jasper_> hah
<jasper_> it's on his desktop
<stlsaint> if its on the desktop than its mounting...you should be able to do what you need to
<stlsaint> jasper_: even moreso you can run: sudo nautilus from the terminal
<jasper_> ok im gonna try this "nautilus"
<jasper_> but i have no idea why it wont let him copy anything anywhere but the desktop lols
<stlsaint> run the nautilus command to be able to move, copy paste etc
<jasper_> yeah i just opened it.
<jasper_> about to try it.
<jasper_> now we did that, do you have to save it or anything, or is there for good now?
<stlsaint> jasper_: save what?
<jasper_> never mind i had a brainfart
<jasper_> ok so we installed the driver, but when linux starts to load off the HDD the moniter just switches to HDMI 2 and never show's linux, but you can hear it.
<jasper_> HDMI 2 is where the screen is and all, but idk
<jasper_> im about to just find a way to put vista back on that comp
<collinp> Huh.
<stlsaint> ok, starting from the beginneing...why are you starting off with an hdmi
<stlsaint> jasper_: does the generic driver work just fine??
<jasper_> because its the only thing his computer came with
<collinp> *sigh*
<collinp> Is it a nVidia chipset?
<jasper_> yeah i beleive so
<jasper_> Yes.
<jasper_> lol
<collinp> There should be support for the HDMI port with the proprietary drivers, then.
<jasper_> Well we could do wonders if we could see the screen from anywhere but the live disk haha.
<stlsaint> jasper_: so after you install ubuntu directly to the hdd do you see the screen?
<jasper_> All we see is the black screen with the flashing cursor
<collinp> Ctrl + Alt + F1
<jasper_> then the screen goes black and gives in input
<jasper_> whats that do?
<dr4c4n> I'm having trouble with automount and random unmounting
<collinp> That'll switch you to a virtual terminal login.
<jasper_> ok ill give it a shot
<jasper_> im restarting right now
<collinp> stlsaint: Have they installed the nVidia proprietary drivers yet?
<jasper_> I dont beleive so, the only time we can actually see the screen is when we are running the Live CD
<stlsaint> collinp: nope
<collinp> Ok.
<stlsaint> collinp: from what i got they installed to the hdd and now the screen doesnt show anything
<collinp> That's odd.
<stlsaint> collinp: never got a chance to install anything else, yes very odd...they said from the livecd they can see everything as needed
<jasper_> yep np at all.
<jasper_> hell i'd let you link up to the computer and check it out if i new how haha.
<collinp> Ok. So, when you hear the little sound that's played when you hit the login screen, press Crtl + Alt + F1 (at the same time), and tell me if you can see anything there.
<jasper_> nothing yet
<jasper_> nope, the tv is just black with the input on it.
<stlsaint> jasper_: what imput?
<jasper_> HDMI 2
<jasper_> thats the input of is computer to the moniter lol
<collinp> Hrm.
<stlsaint> you dont have vga connection?
<jasper_> None :/
<stlsaint> what type of laptop is this?
<jasper_> Desktop
<jasper_> uhm lemme look
<jasper_> its an HP paviliion media center m8530f pc
<jasper_> 9300 GE nvidia graphics card
<jasper_> my bad on the vga, it has digital outputs or whatever, and the graphics card has HDMI
<stlsaint> do you have the dvi-vga adapter that came with the system
<jasper_> yes
<stlsaint> vga cable?
<jasper_> we have a cable, but the only moniter for some reason wont even show bios
<jasper_> wont read the output at all
<Dennis77515> hi
<stlsaint> Dennis77515: hey
<jasper_> This is all my fault too :(
<Dennis77515> i wanted to regester this nic
<stlsaint> jasper_: the issu is that you must install the propietary driver...just have to find a way to get that output showing
<Dennis77515> im a beginner for sure lol:-D
<jasper_> so if i got say, a junk moniter and hooked it up with the adapter, it would show?
<stlsaint> a vga monitor with that adapter should get you some picture
<jasper_> ok
<jasper_> well currently the only vga moniter i have is my laptop haha.
<jasper_> and i dont think that will work
<jasper_> unless there were a way for it to pick up the signal
<jasper_> but i thought it was just an output so hell if i know
<jasper_> you know i just realized something
<jasper_> the digital thing that came with it
<jasper_> wont plug into the digital on the motherboard
<jasper_> theres a tab on it, on the male side with 4 prongs 2 on each side, and the mobo has a female slot for the tab, but not the 4 prongs
<jasper_> thanks for your help guy's :D
<jasper_> ill just have to buy him a new cable
<summers> i would like to invite everyone to my new ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-faggots
<summers> +o for everyone
<collinp> Uh.
<ZachK_> collinp: Uh what
<collinp> That works.
<iantlopp> how can I change filetype associations? I'm trying to get VLC to play all media types.
<iantlopp> also, is there any way to have a windows program (through wine) be associated with filetypes?
<Dizkonnekted> !defaultapp | iantlopp
<ubot2> iantlopp: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<bin10101> I have an odd problem, I installed tomato on my wireless router and setup WPA2 personal with TKIP/AES and now ubuntu can't seem to attach to it....Any ideas why?  Windows XP and Macos clients seem to attach fine.
<bin10101> the connection says WPA/WPA2 Personal and then I enter the passphrase....it keeps trying, but never connects
<bin10101> sorry, that would be 10.4, fully updated, on a Dell e6500
<bin10101> wow, it wouldnt connect to a open neighbor's wireless either, something new?
<bin10101> any ideas?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i would try like you have
<holstein> connecting to an open network
<bin10101> that's what I said holstein:  LOL
<holstein> i would probably test with mine open too
<holstein> and then start looking at the hardware on the laptop
<bin10101> good point
<holstein> you can try connecting to the box with an ubuntu live CD from the other computers
<holstein> to rule out lucid not connecting to tomato
<bin10101> yeah
<holstein> what are the chances though right?
<bin10101> exactly
<holstein> good luck
<bin10101> thanks
<holstein> i think you got some trouble shooting to do
<bin10101> holstein: too weird
<bin10101> it connects fine in the other room
<bin10101> and stays connected ifI walk back into this room  :)
<bin10101> it just cant connect
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i had to mess with the settings
<holstein> when i did ddwrt
<bin10101> which settings
<holstein> nothing thats going to help you
<bin10101> LOL
<holstein> frame-bursting i want to say
<holstein> for my roku streaming video box
<holstein> it was impossible to watch
<bin10101> :)
<holstein> and i was throttle-ing bandwidth to it
<holstein> didnt help
<holstein> i just kept fiddle-ing with it
<holstein> and now its great, and stable
<bin10101> can you force nvidia to re scan for monitors like it does at boot, for when you put a laptop on the docking station?
<mcw> lo there
<mcw> anybody home?
<paultag> sup mcw
<paultag> mcw, most of the time you have to wait for someone to see the message :)
<mcw> not much
<paultag> mcw, I just so happened to be looking ;)
<mcw> had to reinstall a couple of times
<paultag> mcw, kk, 10.04 ?
<mcw> got a terabyte finally
<mcw> yes
<paultag> nice :)
<mcw> lucid lynx baby!!!
<paultag> hell yeah :)
<mcw> and my old 160 will be for music pics backup
<paultag> yup
<paultag> so, any issues with the install mcw?
<mcw> no just compiz extras
<mcw> I like the fire
<mcw> I had to add them in terminal
<paultag> ah, yup
<mcw> oops I gotta go appointment see you later
<paultag> Well that was _AWESOME_
<Dizkonnekted> lol
<paultag> Dizkonnekted, I was totally expecting someone needing help
<Dizkonnekted> paultag, yeah i was wondering when he would get to the point myself lol
<paultag> Dizkonnekted, aye :)
<Dizkonnekted> i guess a little ubuntu praise doesnt do any harm either ;)
<paultag> Hell no!
<drubin> heheh
<paultag> hey drubin :)
<paultag> drubin, howdy doodie?
<drubin> How goes?
<paultag> drubin, not bad, how are you?
<drubin> paultag: I am about to go home will be back online in +- 20mins depending on things and stuff
<paultag> drubin, kk
<paultag> drubin, safe travels :)
<drubin> need to be back before meeting later
<drubin> paultag: thanks check you soon
<paultag> drubin, there is no meeting
<paultag> drubin, don't rush
<paultag> drubin, it's the second tues
<drubin> paultag: not bt meetings
<paultag> drubin, OK, kk
<paultag> drubin, later!
<drubin> loco team meeting now isn't it?
<drubin> paultag: &^
<paultag> OH SHIT
<collinp> OH SHIT
<paultag> drubin, 30 minutes, me thinks
<paultag> dragondon, thank christ for reminding me
<drubin> :0
<drubin> i was just looking at the fridge.
<paultag> drubin, ok, wow
<paultag> drubin, you are right. No council member is around, and no one is in locoteams
<paultag> drubin, this is a shitmess. I need to remove that event.
<paultag> drubin, thank you
<drubin> lolz bt meeting spans 5 days
<drubin> ok but now I really need to get out
<collinp> Speaking of the fridge.
<paultag> drubin, leave!
<drubin> cheers
<paultag> drubin, :)
<paultag> what up collinp
<collinp> Could someone look on June 13th and tell me if they see a meeting titled "Ubuntu Forums Unanswered Posts Team Meeting"?
<collinp> I don't have FF open currently.
<paultag> nothing ChanServ
<paultag> erm collinp
<paultag> damnit xchat
<collinp> Hrm. Damn.
<collinp> Apparently the Fridge isn't liking the meeting I schedule.
<nhandler> collinp: Did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar ?
<collinp> nhandler: Yeah. To the letter, I triple-checked before I saved it.
<nhandler> Ah, check now. It should be up
<collinp> Still not seeing it.
<collinp> I'm seeing a multi-day UBT meeting, though.
<drubin> paultag: change your default tab complection
<nhandler> collinp: Can you re-add it once more?
<paultag> drubin, already done
 * nhandler accidentally deleted it
<collinp> LOL.
<collinp> Ok, hang on, let me open Firefox.
<collinp> In other news: Cappuccino baby.
<bin10101> does ubuntu 10.4 keep a cache of the hardware configs it has seen?  like laptop, laptop on port replicator x, laptop on port replicator y?
<collinp> I believe it logs those, yes.
<bin10101> I am wondering why it is trying to setup automagically like I would have it setup at work vs realizing my setup at the house is different, is there a way to make it slow poll each time vs take cache?  Or I guess it could get that info from the bios, it senses these things too, right?
<paultag> bin10101, do you have a bit of unique hardware that signifies you are either at work or at home?
<collinp> Your computer is apparently configured for your setup at work. I don't know how you can change that on the fly.
<paultag> bin10101, such as a USB device that you will always have in ( keyboard etc ) at work
<bin10101> paultag: well it is two different port replicators
<paultag> bin10101, are they hooked up via USB?
<bin10101> same keyboard :(, different mouse though
<paultag> OK
<bin10101> yes
<paultag> bin10101, well, use `lsusb` and | grep for the device ID
<bin10101> okay
<paultag> bin10101, ( on boot or something )
<paultag> bin10101, and then swap the home dir depending on where you are
<paultag> bin10101, you can do that via /etc/password for a quick-and-dirty script
<paultag> sorry
<paultag> passwd
<bin10101> cool
<bin10101> what is that called, can I google that technique?
<paultag> bin10101, have /home/bin10101 for home, and /home/bin10101-work
<paultag> bin10101, Nope, I just came up with that
<bin10101> :)...LOL
<bin10101> okay, I will try that
<paultag> bin10101, sure. I'll be here if you need more details or something
<drubin> don't edit /etc/passwd directly
<paultag> drubin, you can write a script to sed the home directory
<paultag> drubin, it's not that big of a deal as long as you have a backup account
<drubin> paultag: usermod -d
<paultag> drubin, damn, great move
<paultag> bin10101, drubin is right. use usermod
<paultag> drubin, thanks <3
<drubin> paultag: :) sed on /etc/passwd is a mess up waiting to happen
 * drubin knows
<paultag> aye
<bin10101> ok, np
<talvigi> hay guys this Hanif balohc
<talvigi> i need help on gnome-ppp
<talvigi> can somebody help please
<hobgoblin> talvigi: ask the question - if someone can answer they will - unless you already have and they haven't ;)
<collinp> I've got a person coming in from another network - standby.
<hobgoblin> do we have to salute?
<collinp> Well, no. Just expect them :P.
<hobgoblin> oh good :)
<talvigi> hobgoblin thanks i have been asking in #ubuntu, someone told to cross my wvdial gnome ppp but i dont kknow how to do this
<angus> i have a problem accessing my network using nautilus
<angus> if i open nautlius and select network
<angus> then windows network
<hobgoblin> talvigi: neither do I, I'm afraid - in fact I've never heard of it
<collinp> Bingo.
<angus> i get an error saying unable to mount share locaion
<angus> failed to retrieve share list from server
<angus> can anyone help?
<Chesamo> angus: Have you tried manually mounting the share via smb://ip.add.ress/sharename ?
<angus> no
<angus> it isn't set up as a samba share
<angus> i don't think
<angus> it's just my local network
<collinp> dtwrites: There's people in here that can help you with your issue better than I currently can. And I'm off to edit wiki pages.
<Chesamo> angus: Samba is the protocol through which Linux accesses Windows shares.
<dtwrites> Good luck, collinp. Thanks again.
<collinp> No problem-o.
<angus> ok
<angus> i don't know the ip address either i'm afraid
<Chesamo> Can you find it out?
<angus> i don't know how
<angus> it's my wireless router
<angus> and that's all i know
<Chesamo> angus: On the Windows machine, open up a command prompt and type "ipconfig /all" and the first IP will be the one you want
<angus> ok
<angus> thank you
<angus> i can't do that for i while
<angus> but once i o i will return
<Chesamo> angus: fair enough. Just as long as you know an alternate method.
<dtwrites> This morning I started up my computer and ubuntu ran fine. When I came back this afternoon to start my computer, ubuntu ignores my internet connection. Any clues what happened?
<dtwrites> I'm using my Mac OS to log on and it seems to run fine.
<Chesamo> dtwrites: Is it an Apple machine?
<dtwrites> Yes, an old eMac
<dtwrites> I've been using ubuntu very nicely for about 3-months now.
<dtwrites> I've had problems getting sound to work, but that was it.
<dtwrites> I'm not sure, since it's an old machine, I should have updated my ubuntu. But I did.
<dtwrites> My processor is a 1 GHz PowerPC G4 (if that helps)
<Chesamo> Hm...
<talvigi> guys i was asking if any body can help me with the gnome ppp problem. it does not connect while wvdial connects
<Chesamo> dtwrites: When you boot into Ubuntu, what do you mean it "ignores your Internet connection"? It doesn't recognize it?
<dtwrites> It says "network disabled" up in the right corner. and ff says "working off-line"
<dtwrites> I try turning it off, but that does not seem to work.
<Chesamo> dtwrites: Network "disabled"? Hmmmm....
<dtwrites> If it were hardware I would not be discussing this with you now.
<dtwrites> The only thing I did this morning was check emails. So I don't think I messed up anything.
<Chesamo> dtwrites: Wired or wireless?
<dtwrites> Wired
<lukjad> dtwrites: Have you been able to confirm you have network access to your router?
<dtwrites> lukjad, I'm not sure what you mean by that, but I'm using my computer in a different software now.
<dtwrites> Would it make a difference in ubuntu?
<lukjad> What I mean is, have you been able to connect to the internet or your router in say, windows?
<dtwrites> Yes... I'm using the same hardware in Mac 10.3 now that I was using in ubuntu.
<Chesamo> 10.3? Panther? Really?
<dtwrites> It's an old machine, I can't find Tiger and it doesn't have enough "juice" to run Leopard
<dtwrites> I had to do some digging to find an ubuntu that would run on this machine, that's how I met collin
<Chesamo> Can't find Tiger? *coughcoughtorrentscough*
<collinp> :)
<wangb> hi, I'm new here.  Have anybody used RNAMotif software?
<dtwrites> Yes, I understand that Chesamo.
<dtwrites> What I want is to use ubuntu and delete the mac stuff.
<Chesamo> dtwrites: I think I did that on an old iMac G3 once...
<dtwrites> I've one of those too, but I don't use it on the internet. =)
<dtwrites> If I have to, I'll scrap what I have and start over, but I'd rather find an easier way.
<collinp> dtwrites: Solved your problem yet?
<wangb> I was trying to install RNAMotif-3.0.7 on my Linux laptop.  The error massage showed up.  Could anyone help me figure out what's the problem?  Thanks!
<Chesamo> wangb: What error message?
<wangb> unin@admin-laptop:~$ cd rnamotif-3.0.7
<wangb> kunin@admin-laptop:~/rnamotif-3.0.7$ dir
<wangb> config.h     doc      iupac.codes  README	     src
<wangb> COPYING.GNU  efndata  Makefile	   revision.history  test
<wangb> kunin@admin-laptop:~/rnamotif-3.0.7$ cd src
<wangb> kunin@admin-laptop:~/rnamotif-3.0.7/src$ make
<wangb> bison -y -d -v -t rmgrm.y
<wangb> make: bison: Command not found
<wangb> make: *** [y.tab.h] Error 127
<collinp> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chesamo> ...."dir"?
<Chesamo> You a Windows convert?
<wangb> this laptop has both windows and linux
<Chesamo> wangb: For your future reference, the correct command in Linux is "ls", not "dir"
<Chesamo> wangb: "dir" works to help people transition to Linux ;-) Anyway. To your problem.
<wangb> thanks.
<Chesamo> wangb: try sudo aptitude install bison
<Chesamo> wangb: then do make again
<dtwrites> Not yet, collin, but I've a radical idea.
<collinp> rad.
<Chesamo> Groovy.
<dtwrites> I didn't start having problems until my last upgrade.
<dtwrites> I've got a program that says "it will take software back to it's last version."
<dtwrites> "bootstrap?"
<dtwrites> At this point I have nothing to lose but time.
<dtwrites> See you later, I hope.
<tediseasy> Getting a grub error 21 (selected disk does not exist), was having booting problems before but it doesn't even go as far as where it was hanging before--the "Starting Up..." screen. I've been reading reading reading but still don't know where to go from here. Running off a LiveCD 8.04, but partitions were current on updates (Lucid?). Halp?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> tediseasy: can you get a lucid live cd?
<holstein> im not sure about recovering grub2 with a hardy live cd
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tediseasy> It's conceivable I could d/l and burn one today... eventually.
<holstein> that should tell you about recovering grub
<holstein> COULD be as easy as running sudo update-grub /dev/whatever
<tediseasy> printed holstein, thanks.
<holstein> from a live CD
<holstein> with grub2
<holstein> not sure though
<tediseasy> is that something I could try without muffing things further?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i would read that link first
<holstein> and decide
<holstein> you probably cant break it anymore
<holstein> and in theory, grub is always recoveralbe
<tediseasy> Have /home backed up. Am not attached to current partitions...
<holstein> you could also try something like http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> last time i looked at gag
<holstein> you could use it without installing it
<holstein> could get you in without changing anything
<tediseasy> Groovy. Reading, working on a Lucid LiveCD, will bbl. Thanks!
<holstein> tediseasy: good luck :)
<tediseasy> I can make a bootable usb flash drive, right?
<tediseasy> (burner occupied by current LiveCD install, heh)
<tediseasy> OK, wait. If I'm running GRUB 0.97 (probably from attempting a new install on another drive from this disc), which I am, would it make sense to update to GRUB2?
<tediseasy> Sorry for the flood of q's.
<jokus> Hi, Is it possible to boot Ubuntu from Win XP bootloader without using Wubi ?
<holstein> jokus: what are you tying to do?
<holstein> you want to keep the windows bootloader?
<jokus> Yup
<jokus> I want to keep the windows bootloader and boot Ubuntu from it.
<holstein> i would ask in #windows ;)
<holstein> i bet you can
<jokus> I tried a few methods, but does not seem to work !
<jokus> I keep getting the blank screen with cursor blinking. :)
<holstein> something like http://gag.sourceforge.net/ not going to work for you?
<lukjad86> jokus There should be a way, but out of curiosity, why do you need the windows bootloader?
<holstein> ive only ever gone the other way
<holstein> grub booting win and others
<jokus> Well, the machine is not really mine, so would like to keep it intact, when I leave, no traces of any ubuntu :) !
<holstein> wubi might be the way to go then
<holstein> you can always run fixmbr
<holstein> from a windows disc
<holstein> later
<holstein> to restore
<jokus> Some people suggested Wubi is not a permanent workaround. fixmbr would work, but the install media will not be around all the time ! :)
<phillw> there used to be a file called boot.ini for windows that you could alter similarly to grub legacy, but idk if it is still there / what its replacement is.
<jokus> Well here is what I did or rather tried. I had unallocated space left on my hdd. Booted the 10.04LTS cd, chose manual partition during the install, made a ext4 partition from the unallocated space, made it primary, also made another swap partition, then chose to install bootloader on this particular partition, completed the install.
<jokus> Now booted up the Ubuntu cd again, chose the live CD this time, mounted that ext4 partition, copied the 512bytes to usb. Rebooted to windows and copied it to C:\ and made an entry for it in the boot.ini.
<jokus> But when I chose ubuntu from the bootmenu, only a blank screen with cursor blinking !
<Riiiis> hey
<Riiiis> hi, i've just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 32bit and are trying to install it. but when i get to step 4, Prepare partitions, it doesnt show me any devices at all...
<bobo123> no harddisks at all to make a partition on?
<Riiiis> nope
<Riiiis> and there is one it the box
<Riiiis> if i skip the installation and go to the live system i can see it and "edit" it
<Riiiis> and i can boot on the system on the disk already
<bobo123> hmm.. strange that you can use the disk from the livecd but not from the installer
<Riiiis> yes
<Riiiis> it seems so
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-02
<Riiiis> from "lspci" i get (copied by hand): IDE Interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller
<Riiiis> that doesnt seem like a special piece of hardware at all
<Riiiis> and i can fdisk /dev/sda too... weird
<bobo123> if you run Gparted from the livecd, is it there then? (I don't remember if it is on the cd or if you have to get the package but it ends up in System-Administartion menu)
<Riiiis> bobo123, yeah it is
<Riiiis> btw should i install LTS version or regular ? whats the differences ?
<bobo123> LTS means that you don't have to worry about installing a new version of ubuntu so soon
<Riiiis> bobo123, ok, is there any drwabacks ? for experienced users .. ?
<collinp> LTS stands for Long Term Support - means that the release will get updates for a longer period of time than a normal release.
<collinp> LTS releases are also not changed as much as normal releases.
<bobo123> a LTS version (like ubuntu10.04) is supported in 5 years I think, but a normal is forgotten after one... or something... don't remember the correct numbers
<Riiiis> ok
<bobo123> right now 10.04 is the best anyway, but if you had asked later this year when ubuntu10.10 is released "it would depend" so to speak :-)
<bobo123> hmm.. was that "perfect futurum" gramatically?
<collinp> No release is "better" than another. Some include new features, some make changes, etc.
<collinp> LTS releases are more often used in commercial applications due to their longer supported status.
<bobo123> anyway when you tried to install it, did you do it from the first menu "install ubuntu" or from the livecd desktop?
<Riiiis> i tried from the install ubuntu menu
<phillw> jokus: you might want to have a look at Section 2 of http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/ that details how to tweak boot.ini with XP
<bobo123> Riiiis:  you could perhaps try the other way I guess...  it seems noone here have a good answer right now why the installer don't find your disk....  or ask at #ubuntu allso
<Riiiis> i tried #ubuntu first.. but they are REALLY busy over there :-)
<Riiiis> yeah ill try that
<bobo123> Riiiis: only thing I can think of is that you disk is not partitioned normally, but instead is like a floppy disk (only one filesystem but not partitioned sort of), but that is not normal...
<Riiiis> i can remove all partitions from gparted and try again
<bobo123> Riiiis: yeah I know, #ubuntu is hard to use with all people coming and going.
<bobo123> yeah try that
<Riiiis> but thanks anyway :-)
<bobo123> Now, what was it i was about to ask....
<jokus> phillw : Actually I did try something like that on my machine , but doesn't seem to work.
<jokus> Have put up a query on the ubuntu forums as well - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498814 , if anyone wants to have a look. :)
<phillw> it's a very long time since i went anywhere near boot.ini (like win98) - one of the problems is that win can not 'see' ext3 (without tools) and pretty much baffled with ext4. I think the idea of putting a bin file on may actually work for you.
<phillw> jokus: you could always just put grub on, and get it to default to Win if no key pressed in 10 seconds, instead of defaulting to Ubuntu?
<bobo123> I think boot.ini is in win2000 and later though...
<jokus> thanks folks
<bobo123> what is most 'hardware-near' of alsa and oss?
<bobo123> like least amount of indirection between me and my soundblaster live soundcard?
<funkyHat> bobo123: they are probably roughly equivalent in that regard
<holstein> bobo123: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> check out http://jackaudio.org/
<bobo123> well I was just thinking....
<holstein> if your interested in low latency pro-audio
<bobo123> I was trying to use pasuspender the other day to save some cpu% for my videoplaying but then alsa didn't seem to work, but oss did
<holstein> gotcha
<holstein> qjackctl is the gui for JACK that i use
<holstein> when its launched
<holstein> PA is suspended
<bobo123> jack is even more further away from the hardware "a.k.a. smarter" than pulseaudio, right?
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> i guess it depends on how you look at it
<holstein> if your wanting to listen to web content
<holstein> and have a 'normal' desktop experience
<holstein> JACK is probably not there yet
<holstein> theres some guys working on it
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> this is a KDE distro being developed
<holstein> the idea is that JACK starts at login
<bobo123> I guess no alsa is running by default on my ubuntuinstallation, it is just pulseaudio that accepts alsa-commands too from the programs, but oss is really running? (since oss works when pulseadio is off)
<holstein> and all pulse audio is routed through JACK
<holstein> BUT its still rough around the edges
<holstein> bobo123: good question
<holstein> AFAIK oss is running
<holstein> but im not sure
 * bobo123 longs back to the dos-days when all soundcards were soundblasters and all software talked directly to the soundcard without any drivers or middleman...
<mininessie> i upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 now i don't have my minimize maximize close buttons
<holstein> try #ubuntu+1
<holstein> you could look in gconf-editor
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> the http protocol was not listed in my network connection protocol list, so how is my computer able to access http Web pages without this in the list?
<ayorke69> test?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> assignment
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> question
<ayorke69> Does anyone know what "Could not connect to archive.getdeb.net:80 (81.92.203.249)" means?
<pleia2> ayorke69: you're using archive.getdeb.net to get some packages, and your computer is unable to connect (maybe it's down?)
<pleia2> ZeRoDeAtH50435: I think the list you're looking at is just for connections to be made through the file manager? you want to use a web browser to actually connect to web pages
<ayorke69> This has been going on for 7 days, is archive.getdeb.net a web site with updates on it?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<pleia2> ayorke69: getdeb.net has some packages on it, yes, open up your package manager and look at which "sources" you're using
<ayorke69> The update manager would fail, and then when I tried to access it from the terminal, I got the error code I quoted.
<ayorke69> Ok, I will try examining the package manager, please excuse my ignorance.
<pleia2> no need to apologize, that's why we're here :)
<ayorke69> Thank you for your help all.
<ayorke69> Is the update manager a simple front end for the package manager?
<paultag> ayorke69, yeah
<paultag> ayorke69, the package manager ( apt ) is command line based. It has an update function that the update manager implements in a GUI
<ayorke69> So by disconnecting the problem resource in the package manager, that would explain why the update manager now works properly, correct?
<paultag> ayorke69, sure would!
<paultag> ayorke69, apt has a lock file so you can't fsck stuff up with race conditions
<ayorke69> Thank you for your help, and thank you to the previous folks who helped as well..., race conditions are a bit beyond me at this point.
<paultag> ayorke69, it's a programming term :P
<paultag> ayorke69, it just says "Don't do two things at once because the first one can mess up the second one by doing it's job"
<paultag> ayorke69, like driving a car and shooting a gun. Both are "safe" if done alone, but run both at once, and you have a problem
<ayorke69> Right now I'm just estatic that I can give windows the "boot"  Thank you Paultag, good analogy shooting guns and driving cars, (fun to do though).
<paultag> ayorke69, so is installing two things at once ;)
<paultag> ayorke69, well that's good to hear. We are here most of the time, c'mon back if you have any other issues
<ayorke69> Bye folks.
<paultag> laters
<tdn> I hope you can help. I have just installed the new nouveau driver from ppa:xorg-edgers. Now X does not work. How can I revert back to the state from before installing the ppa?
<ddecator> are you able to boot into a terminal?
<tdn> ddecator, yes.
<tdn> ddecator, I am root at the console now.
<tdn> ddecator, what to do?
<ddecator> try removing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, then edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove that ppa, then run 'sudo apt-get update', then install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau again. that _should_ (if i'm right) give you the default version again instead of the PPA version
<tdn> ddecator, I'll try. Thanks.
<ddecator> let me know if you need the specific commands for any of that :)
<ddecator> tdn: no problem
<tdn> ddecator, however, I partly remember something about ppa-purge?
<tdn> ddecator, I think the PPA-site mentioned that I should use ppa-purge. But I cannot see the site without X.
<ddecator> tdn: i've never heard of it personally. let me look it up
<tdn> ddecator, thanks.
<ddecator> tdn: "If you are upgrading from one release to another and are using this PPA, be sure to install ppa-purge and use it to downgrade all of this PPA's packages before the upgrade or you will have a broken system"
<tdn> ddecator, ok. I am not upgrading.
<ddecator> tdn: "To revert to official packages, you can install the ppa-purge package and run "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers""
<ddecator> that looks more like what you want to do ^
<tdn> ddecator, ok. Thanks.
<tdn> ddecator, so I should NOT remove ppa from sources.list beforehand?
<ddecator> tdn: not at this point. try the ppa-purge method first since there may be other packages that need to be downgraded for things to work
<tdn> Ok.
<tdn> ddecator, thanks. I'll see if it works.
<ddecator> tdn: no problem. good luck :)
<tdn> ddecator, it worked. Thanks a lot.
<shahan> Nvidia driver problem on LInux MInt
<shahan> as Linux Mint and UBUNTU is almost same, I am asking the issue occoured with Linux Mint
<shahan> problem is with the LINUX MINT 9
<shahan> NVIDIA  VGA
<ZachK_> shahan: stop
<ZachK_> shahan: you asked the question once...if someone knows they will answer you...no need to continue the question
<shahan> ZachK_: !!!!
<ZachK_> !patience | shahan
<ubot2> shahan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ZachK_> shahan: i will see what i can find...meanwhile please try to explain the issue you're having...
<shahan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443224/
<ZachK_> shahan: take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<shahan> ZachK_: ok
<bobo123> hello, I want my fat32-partition to be mounted directly when I start ubuntu instead of waiting until I use it. If I understand correctly I can't do that with the gui but should write a line in /etc/fstab instead
<bobo123> When ubuntu mount the partition when-used it looks like "/dev/sda2 on /media/D type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)", so I guess I should have the same options in /etc/fstab, right?
<bobo123> I do want to know what I am doing though, what the options mean so I have read man mount but some things are not explained too well in it.... and *why* ubuntu these options (that it not the default according to man mount)
<bobo123> why do it have "utf8=1" ? the explanation "UTF8 is is used by the console. It can be be enabled for the filesystem with this option" doesn't say much. what the console use have nothing to do with the filesystem (and is set in a menu in the terminal program), and fat32 don't ever use utf8 because the unicode characters in fat32 uses 16bit unicode in a way that is specified by the fat32 standard....
<bobo123> (and the 8+3 short names can't use utf8 either, since they use an ibm 8bit encoding, normaly IBM437)
<bobo123> so do anyone know what the this fat32 mount option is/do ?
<phillw> hi bobo123 take a look at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<phillw> that will explain things for you.
<bobo123> ok I look at that
<bobo123> hmm.. good page but I'm not sure it explains my question about utf8 though....
<phillw> windows can only 'see' 8 +3 characters, so longer file names would be truncated (shortened), if you need Win support, then you may want to stick to the 8+3, if you're just using linux, then you can use the utf8 for longer names.
<phillw> bobo123: and you'd like to give yourself a headache, you can have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938444
<phillw> ;-0
<phillw> ;-)
<Chesamo> phillw: Are you talking about FAT16? Because the long filename restriction was lifted in FAT32.
<phillw> Chesamo: i guess it depends how far back you need to go with support, I only use ext4 and ntfs these days, but the op wanted to know why utf8 was being used. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5911771&postcount=2 has more resources on the pros and cons of using utf8
<Chesamo> phillw: Ah, you mean in the filename encoding. Gotcha.
<phillw> 16 bit unicode, was I think case insensitive, hence the possiblility of things going awry if you use utf8 - but I'm no expert on fat32 ;-)
<bobo123> yeah I use windows (and dos) too, and really like fat32. it is nice and clean, no ownership of files and such things. only bad with fat32 is that a file can't be larger than 4GB (sure FAT+ allows larger but only DRDOS support it yet)
<shahan> need a multimedia converter for convert mkv to mp3, flv to mp3 etc.
<Chesamo> shahan: Looked into ffmpeg?
<Chesamo> shahan: Also VLC Media Player can (relatively losslessly) convert files by streaming their output to an encoder.
<phillw> there are a couple of ways to access ext2/ext3 from windows http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows covers three of them  but there seems little hope for a dos system to do so.
<phillw> as far as i am aware, ext4 is still not accessable from Win - but i've not had too much to do with win since vista was launched
<bobo123> if I understand right the option UTF8=1 means that the vfat-driver pretends/says to the system that it using utf8 so it can do the work to convert to 16bit unicode + uppercase 8bit IBM437 dosnames itself instead of the system..... or something
<bobo123> btw, perhaps NTFS partitions are mount with wrong options when it mount automaticly... NTFS isn't supposed to allow a file "TEst" and "tESt" in same directory
<Chesamo> bobo123: Filenames are case sensitive in NTFS. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/100625
<switchgirl> hi i am running ubuntu 10.04 and wish to add Liferea to the indicator applet how might i do this? xposted
<Chesamo> switchgirl: Which indicator applet do you have up? inducator-applet or indicator-applet-session?
<switchgirl> Indicator Applet 0.3.7
<Chesamo> switchgirl: Do you have the Notification Area on your Panel?
<Chesamo> switchgirl: Unless, do you mean the Messaging menu in the indicator-applet? The little envelope? Do you want Liferea to go there?
<switchgirl> yeah the little envolope
<Chesamo> switchgirl: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/add-lifrea-feed-reader-to-messaging.html
<switchgirl> ahhhh ok :) trying that now thanks
<paultag> switchgirl, long thyme no see
<kaushal> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop, X freezes and i get the message in dmesg [ 3164.724958] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<kaushal> My video card is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<kaushal> Please suggest
<Chesamo> kaushal: It looks like a bug in the Intel xorg. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/523027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 523027 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DRM Framebuffer crash; invalid framebuffer id; Thinkpads with Intel X4500HD (affects: 12) (heat: 76)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Chesamo> That. Yes.
<kaushal> Chesamo, so no fix for it ?
<Chesamo> kaushal: None yet.
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> Chesamo, how did you find this bug ?
<kaushal> curious to know
<Chesamo> kaushal: I google'd for "*ERROR* invalid framebuffer id xorg"
<kaushal> I have posted it to xorg mailing list too
<kaushal> will that help ?
<Chesamo> kaushal: Probably. As it stands, try booting into failsafe mode and seeing if an update will do the trick.
<kaushal> Chesamo, its uptodate
<Chesamo> kaushal: Oh. It was worth a shot.
<kaushal> I have ran sudo apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<kaushal> it didnot include the xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<Chesamo> kaushal: Yeah, I expected as much.
<kaushal> Chesamo, so i have to live with it ?
<Chesamo> kaushal: I'm trying to think if there's a way to run xorg in generic mode... just without hardware drivers. I'm pretty sure there is, but I don't remember how.
<kaushal> Chesamo, so its really dissatisfactory using the latest release 10.04
<kaushal> I was under the impression it was suppose to be good
<kaushal> but it has not met my expectation
<Chesamo> kaushal: Some things get better, some things break. Linux is a modular operating system. Sometimes certain modules have bugs.
<Chesamo> kaushal: Ubuntu isn't like Windows; it's not a single team writing everything. Xorg has its own team, as does the Intel driver.
<kaushal> since i am running 10.04 on a production laptop
<kaushal> the productivity is lost
<Chesamo> kaushal: Then downgrade.
<kaushal> Chesamo, its a stupid idea
<paultag> kaushal, Chesamo is not the one with the issue
<paultag> kaushal, Chesamo is not being paid to help you, and he is doing his best. Please do not use such language
<paultag> kaushal, try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh
<Chesamo> kaushal: If the current version has a bug, and that bug is preventing you from getting your work done, then the best option is to downgrade to a version that DOES work. That's how it's always been in computing.
<kaushal> Chesamo, ok
<paultag> Chesamo, +1
<paultag> Chesamo, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<paultag> Chesamo, that might help a bit :)
<kaushal> Chesamo, is it worth trying to email the xorg mailing list ?
<Chesamo> kaushal: I'd normally say "it can't hurt", but the bug's already listed on LaunchPad, so I'm not sure if that would help. Adding your specs to the bug page (above) would definitely help, though.
<kaushal> Chesamo, Thanks and appreciate it
<kaushal> paultag, Thanks always
<paultag> cheers
<kaushal> Chesamo, what exactly i need to add the specs
<kaushal> on that bug page
<Chesamo> kaushal: Your laptop's model number and the graphics card. The output you pasted above is sufficient.
<paultag> kaushal, lshw > hardware
<paultag> kaushal, and attach "hardware" to the bug report
<paultag> kaushal, don't forget a sudo
<kaushal> sure
<kaushal> Also I have upgraded the physical ram to 4 GB so to address all the physical ram I have installed pae kernel
<kaushal> but the network connectivity is broken
<kaushal> How do i address it
<kaushal> This issue was from my internal customer
<kaushal> Any clues ?
<Chesamo> kaushal: I'm not sure what you mean... you mean a 32-bit system with PAE? If that's the case, why not convert to 64-bit?
<kaushal> Chesamo, yes
<kaushal> a 32 bit system with PAE
<kaushal> how do i convert it to 64 Bit
<Chesamo> kaushal: You'd need to reinstall
<kaushal> can a 64 Bit Ubuntu Linux 10.04 OS be installed on a 32 Bit hardware ?
<Chesamo> kaushal: What processor?
<kaushal> Core 2 duo
<Chesamo> kaushal: The core 2 duo is a 64-bit processor
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> Thanks Chesamo
<kaushal> Any other workaround ?
<kaushal> to get the network connector running ?
<Chesamo> kaushal: My guess? upgrade the network module. But I don't remember how to specify that.
<kaushal> ok
<dtwrites> I've installed 9.04 (jaunty jackalope) on my eMac (G4). Everything is working fine, does anyone know if it would be safe to upgrade to 9.10? I can't find a download that would work, but my installer says I can upgrade.
<paultag> dtwrites, should be :)
<collinp> paultag: You beat me.
<paultag> dtwrites, PPC dropped off to only be community supported and not Canonical supported, so it might be less stable, but Debian still maintains everything for PPC
<paultag> dtwrites, so it will work ( even if it's just rebranded deb PPC )
<dtwrites> Thanks, and wish me luck.
<paultag> dtwrites, good luck!
<bobo123> good luck :-)
<collinp> Good luck.
<bobo123> I wonder about shortname= option when mounting a fat32-partition.. shouldn't it be two options...
<cjohnston> My feelings were hurt in here btw
<cjohnston> wrong window
<cjohnston> oops
<bobo123> on hurt feelings bandaid wont help
<bobo123> I would love to be able to set "show 8+3filenames as lowercase ; store a long name when the short name is not all lower case" but that seems not to be any of the four options
<Danili> hi everybody i have a problem there is specified here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498469 anyways i might have found a solution to the problem and that's change my network diver to the madwifi drivers and try'ed that but then i got a new problem and that's i only had wired connection in my network manager :s so i switched back to the ath5k driver again... my question now is: do anyone have any idea why the sw
<Danili> itch to the madwifi drivers failed?? i followed this guide: http://petejcullen.wordpress.com/2009/12/10/fixing-the-madwifi-driver-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-netbook-remix/
<phillw> hi, has anyone got experience of via technologies graphics chips not detecting the higher resolutions?
<holstein> phillw: i got an HPmini
<holstein> one of the early one
<holstein> s
<holstein> with the VIA chip
<holstein> its a PITA
<phillw> holstein: would you have a go at helping an OP, I've no experience of them
<holstein> bb
<holstein> phone
<holstein> phillw: drag
<holstein> that was a long call :/
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> back at hardy
<bobo123> so what is this via graphiccard/motherboard that gives you buttpain?
<holstein> there was a couple of drivers to choose from for my chip
<holstein> one for compiz
<holstein> and one to support the external monitor
<holstein> i never earlly cared about either one on that notebook
<holstein> BUT the openchrome driver did not support my chip at the time
<holstein> AND
<holstein> the worst part was standyby
<holstein> the screen backlight would not sleep with vesa
<holstein> SO i got the compiz one working in hardy
<holstein> next time i tried the openchrome driver
<phillw> holstein: do you want me to send him here, or do want to jump onto #lubuntu?
<holstein> i think that was karmic
<holstein> phillw: OH
<holstein> i thought it was you :)
<holstein> to make a long story short
<holstein> i dont know if i can be much help
<holstein> let me just get the link i used
<holstein> ...
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/HP2133
<holstein> becasue it may or may not be relavant to his hardware
<holstein> ill share my war stories though ;)
<phillw> all i can really find is http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8640442
<Reixo> Why hello there.
<Reixo> I am supposed to be talking to hals...someone
<phillw> holstein: Reixo is the guy i was chatting about, as an update
<phillw> Reixo: I found out what GPU i have
<phillw> (21:09:11) Reixo: VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
<phillw> (21:09:16) Reixo: 64MB Vram
<phillw> holstein: any help would be appreciated :-)
<Reixo> Well yeah, my main problem is that i can't raise the resolution above 800x600 and ubuntu is running slow :S
<holstein> drag
<holstein> yeah, that wont do...
<holstein> hmm
<ZachK_> Reixo: Laptop or Desktop
<Reixo> Laptop
<ZachK_> ah ok nevermind
<Reixo> 1.5 Ghz cpu, 192 MB ram, 64 vram
<ZachK_> I'd run Xubuntu on that not Ubuntu
<holstein> Reixo: have you tried anything from the via linux portal ?
<holstein> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<Reixo> I'm running Lubuntu
<ZachK_> ah
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342115&page=2
<holstein> #17
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Reixo: have you tried a live CD
<holstein> with gnome?
<Reixo> Uhm
<Reixo> No...I guess
<holstein> on different hardware, i had some funky resolution issues with LXDE the other day
<Reixo> I just installed it with wubi
<holstein> i ended up going with gnome for other reasons
<holstein> SO i did not trouble-shoot it
<Reixo> also Gnome runs like shit on that laptop
<holstein> Reixo: i think that would tell you if its an LXDE config or the open chrome driver
 * holstein really wants to like LXDE
<holstein> i just hit a couple 'fiddly' things when i try it
<holstein> and go back to gnome
<Reixo> All I want is a smooth running ubntunu
<Reixo> Ubuntu*
<holstein> dont we all ;)
<holstein> Reixo: via chips are a pain
<Reixo> :D
<holstein> i bought this one with linux on it too
<holstein> SLED10 i think
<holstein> i assumed that would make it more 'linux friendly'
<holstein> Reixo: its going to be easy to boot from an ubuntu or xubuntu live CD
<holstein> that will isolate it to driver or LXDE
<holstein> thats where i would start
<Reixo> BLeh
<Reixo> can't change it higher on gnome too
<phillw> holstein: Reixo idk if this thread would help http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8640442 it's about all i can find on the matter :-(
<holstein> Reixo: ok
<holstein> so i think it might be worth trying that driver then
<Reixo> Did i miss on something...what driver?
<holstein> one from the via linux portal
<holstein> it a pathetic attempt in my opnion
<holstein> but its there
<Reixo> Hmm
<Reixo> Theydon't have 10.04 listed
<Reixo> I'll try all that out tomorrow
<Reixo> Thanks anyways.
<holstein> i havent tried it with lucid yet
<holstein> because the openchrome is doing what i need so far
<holstein> you could also try forcing vesa
<holstein> id like to see that card doing another resolution with that monitor
<Reixo> Whats vesa?
<Reixo> Also, when I installed Ubuntu 9.something a few months ago, it forces 1900xsomething on the login screen
<holstein> i think its called safe graphics mode
<holstein> in hte ubuntu live CD
<Reixo> But safe graphics usually forces the lowest possible resolution or something like that...
<holstein> AFAIK
<Reixo> AFAIK?
<holstein> you push F4
<holstein> OH
<holstein> youve already tried that
<holstein> AFAIK=as far as i know
<holstein> not that im pushing another distro in here ;p
<holstein> but puppy linux
<holstein> booting live
<holstein> lets you choose different resolutions for vesa
<holstein> if it was my box
<holstein> i would want to see something on that screen in a different resolution
<holstein> just to know it is possible
<holstein> before i hop through a bunch of hoops
<holstein> Reixo: is this the first time youve tried linux on that laptop?
<Reixo> No
<Reixo> Probably the 4th i think
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so you've had it working properly in the past then
<Reixo> Not really
<holstein> was that with the open chrome driver?
<Reixo> Lag was a huge issue
<Reixo> Huh?
<holstein> do you know what driver you were using?
<holstein> in the past
<holstein> if you didnt do anything
<Reixo> No
<holstein> it was probably the openchome one
<holstein> is there still 'lag' when you do 'safe-graphics' mode?
<Reixo> Uhm
<Reixo> You know what, i'll try that right now
 * holstein will be back in about 20
<Reixo> i can't r un it in failsafe mode
<holstein> Reixo: if it seems more responsive in 'safe mode'
<Reixo> weird
<holstein> i would think that is pointing to the driver being used too
<Reixo> If i select it, it takes me back to the recovery menu
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not very 'fail-safe' is it ;)
<Reixo> Haha
<holstein> how about from the other live CD you got?
<Reixo> I've got no live CD's
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> well, if your around later i'll scratch my head some more
<holstein> bbl
<collinp> Gonna fix two bans that I have placed.
<collinp> That's probably better.
<ZachK_> cool
<ZachK_> hello suprengr
<suprengr> hithere ... cant stay... just sorting out empathy & xchat
<suprengr> QUIT
<suprengr> \quit
<dragondon> hey all!  Does anyone know a good linux program that will generate a password based on some/most known key phrases?
<phillw> dragondon: you can use several ways to generate a the one way password
<dragondon> phillw: gonna try John the ripper, was recently suggested.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-03
<phillw> ahh, you are trying to decrypt passwords, well, good luck. as mine are kinda like d%f4s5G6&mlm to begin with, it may be more difficult. An easy way to tighten against such attacks is changing something like "IWantToSeeAMovie" into "!W@ntT0See@M0v13", which should keep john the ripper busy ;-)
<geirha> I let john the ripper run a couple of months on my system. Never found my password. :)
<switchgirl> anyone want to woop me playing OpenArena?
<maritza> My microphone does not work
<maritza> I'm in ubuntu 9.10 I try to use my microphone in skype, but the oher person hear me but they cannot hear me
<maritza> I try putting it in line in but it didn't work
<maritza> Could somebody help me my microphone doesn't work do I have to download something to make it work
<maritza> I'm in ubuntu 9.10 and cannot use my microphone
<maritza> For example when I'm in Skype I can hear the other person talking to me but the other person cannot hear me
<moonrock> Can anyone recommend a site, book, etc for learning Linux? I am quite computer literate (build my own, etc), but not real familiar with *nix. I like Ubuntu because the interface lets me get going easy, but I'd like to understand some of what's going on behind the scenes.
<ZachK_> moonrock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ZachK_> moonrock: wait...sorry it's https://help.ubuntu.com
<ZachK_> it's a help site but it provides a lot of info on terminal commands, Gedit, python things like that
<moonrock> ZachK_: Thanks. I'll poke around and see what I can learn there.
<maritza> Can anyone help me find out why the sound in ubuntu 9.10 doesn't work
<ZachK_> moonrock: no prob
<ZachK_> maritza: speakers?
<kermiac> moonrock: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ is also good for learning about Ubuntu
<jimqode> maritza, are you on a laptop?
<kermiac> np moonrock :)
<jimqode> intel hd sound cards on some laptops (my dell has one) has a weird problem with skype
<jimqode> it works if you plug in an external headphone
<switchgirl> haya i want to up load a picture via a nautlus script any ideas where i can get a script from?
<jimqode> switchgirl, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ is a good source
<switchgirl> jimqode, hmm cant see anything about twitpic
<jimqode> switchgirl, i didn't see anything about twitpic in your question either :) let me look around for a bit
<jimqode> switchgirl, this seems to be  doing what you want: http://download.famouswhy.com/send_image_to_twitpic/
<jimqode> switchgirl, although i never tried it
<ZachK_> switchgirl: long time no see
 * ZachK_ is going away
<switchgirl> ja
<switchgirl> :)
<switchgirl> thanks jimqode
<switchgirl> night
<jimqode> I am trying to sync two videos running on two computers with some bash scripting. mplayer sometimes has a subsecond freeze when you seek to a distant location. Will a rt kernel fix that?
<Chesamo> jimqode: That sounds like a uh... a network latency issue.
<jimqode> Chesamo, even if only  i'm  playing a big file on a non-networked computer, if i seek back about 30 minutes it happens. so i doubt it is a network issue. i thought maybe it can be an IO issue
<Chesamo> jimqode: Well, having a very, very slight delay could be for a variety of reasons. A realtime kernel is one possibility, yes. Another is that your system can't handle the exact calls mplayer uses very well.
<jimqode> Chesamo, it seems to happen randomly in about %20 of times. I'm thinking of building a barebones system with rt kernel and mplayer running on bare X. Any other suggestions if it doesn't work?
<Chesamo> jimqode: If that doesn't work, then I'm not sure what will. I mean, if it's a system issue then building to bare X whould solve it even if the realtime kernel doesn't.
<jimqode> Chesamo, thank  you
<Chesamo> Anytime, jimqode. You know where to find me.
<moonrock> I am having problems getting compiz windows animation to work (fade, burn, etc). The desktop animations all work fine (desktop cube, scale, etc). I have an nvidia 8800GTS video card w/ the 'current' drivers installed. Does anyone have an idea of why this isn't working?
<Chesamo> moonrock, you using the uh... compiz manager setting whatever-it's-called?
<moonrock> yes
<moonrock> compizconfig settings manager
<Chesamo> Hm... Sadly I am not at my Ubuntu machine at the moment. Chill here for a while and someone'll come by and help you. Alternately, the forums are always a good place to go if you need help, moonrock
<iceflatline> make sure to turn on the eye candy features - under destop options i think
<jimqode> moonrock, could you define the problem more throughly?
<kermiac> moonrock: in ccsm have you got both "Animations" & "Animations Add-On" ticked?
<moonrock> 	kermiac - yes both are on
<moonrock> jimquode - I have the extras on under appearance/visual effects. It seems to change when I mess with which effects are enabled w/ compiz, though (turning off wobbly windows seems to knock it back a notch)
<moonrock> jimquode - I am just trying to enable animation on window open, close, etc. It's not working. Strangley, other animations do (desktop cube, etc).
<collinp> I'll be in in just a second.
<kermiac> moonrock: in the "Animations" option, have you adjusted the "Duration" or "Window Match" fields?
<moonrock> no
<moonrock> ah. I see how this works, now. I thought it default applied to all windows.
<kermiac> moonrock: hmm... so it looks similar to http://imgbin.org/images/1762.png?
<kermiac> moonrock: ah, yes - that's what I was getting to :)
<moonrock> Yeah. I got it now. I thought I just needed to check an animation type on to have it work, and the duration/match were just if I wanted to customize. Thanks for the help.
<kermiac> np moonrock, that's why we're here ;)
<maritza> sorry that I didn't answer but
<maritza> I wasn't in my laptop
<Chesamo> ditto
<torres09> hey guys just installed lucid gnome session fails in about 10s after logging ...now on failsafe gnomw..what to do..
<torres09> hey guys just installed lucid gnome session fails in about 10s after logging ...now on failsafe gnomw..what to do..any ideas guys
<Chesamo> Yes, torres09. We heard you. Can you give some more details, perhaps?
<Chesamo> Maybe pastebin the result of dmesg -tail http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<torres09> ok
<torres09> Chesamo, is it dmesg -tail??
<Chesamo> The command is dmesg -tail ... I think >_>
<torres09> man dmesg
<Chesamo> or um
<Chesamo> sorry
<Chesamo> dmesg |tail
<torres09> Chesamo, thankd will do tht
<Chesamo> wat
<torres09> heres the link http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/443794/
<Chesamo> Well, it's a good thing you did actually paste the whole dmesg.
<torres09> Chesamo, so what do you suggest
<Chesamo> torres09: X isn't my speciality, but hmmmm... let me think a minute
<Chesamo> torres09: It's an Intel video chipset?
<torres09> Chesamo, yes..so no proprietry drivers i guess? actually this is my friend's comp i had been happliy using ubuntu for sometime now without problmes in X...
<Chesamo> torres09: Is it a laptop?
<torres09> Chesamo, no a desktop some 3-4 years old maybe..
<Chesamo> torres09: Ah, okay. I'd assumed by the chipset... but since it's an older machine that explains it,
<torres09> Chesamo,  so what should i do..
<Chesamo> torres09 Do you get an error message when GNOME fails? Or does it just dump you out to Terminal. Or just lock up?
<torres09> Chesamo, the whole thing freezes...like when it hangs in windows ..no keyboard response ..mouse response..
<Chesamo> torres09... so we don't know for sure it's GNOME, but since you're in failsafe that's a good bet... Hm. Let's see if reconfiguring X will do it. Run the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and reboot.
<torres09> Chesamo, what should the output of terminal be on that
<Chesamo> torres09: I honestly don't remember, and I'm not on Ubuntu to really find out. Sorry :-(
<torres09> Chesamo, ok...will reboot and see...
<Chesamo> torres09: I mean, that command can't *hurt*. It just resets X back to factory defaults.
<torres09> Chesamo, Ok
<jasper> is anyone familiar with HDMI /Nvidia and Ubuntu?
<ZachK_> jasper: i'm not too familiar but i'll give it a go
<jasper> ok well, he has a 9300 GE Nvidia card, and just installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<jasper> When he's Installing off of the live disk, he has Image from the computer to the TV from the HDMI cable
<jasper> when installing ubuntu from the disk**
<jasper> But when ubuntu is installed and running off the HDD it doesnt register the moniter past the boot point
<torres09> Chesamo, back on failsafe gnome now your command didnt work
<Chesamo> bugger.
<ZachK_> jasper: hmm
<ZachK_> jasper: pc specs?
<ZachK_> jasper: meaning laptop desktop manufacterer
<torres09> Chesamo,  so anyway to fixup the X session
<jasper> Desktop HP, M8530f---AMD Phenom x49550 Quad Core Processor--5120Mb ram--750Gb HDD Nvidia geforce 9300ge.
<ZachK_> jasper: ok so Live CD will display on the monitor but a full install will not..I got that right?
<jasper> Correct
<ZachK_> ok give me a sec...
 * ZachK_ pulls up a page
<Chesamo> Hrm
<ZachK_> welcome isaac_
<isaac_> hi
<isaac_> or 你好
<kaushal> hi
<Chesamo> Sorry, torres09, I'm not really the one to ask about that. Chill here a while and someone'll come on to help you. Alterately, the forums are always a viable option.
<kaushal> Chesamo: hi
<kaushal> Good Morning
<isaac_> hi
<Chesamo> Hello kaushal
<ZachK_> hello kaushal
<ZachK_> jasper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<ZachK_> jasper: check that out while i look some more
<kaushal> ZachK_: hi
<torres09> Chesamo,  thanks anyway..
<jasper> oh hey
<jasper> real fast. . .
<kaushal> Chesamo: I searched for <https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text="[drm%3Adrm_mode_getfb]+*ERROR*+invalid+framebuffer+id>
<jasper> So im not sure why but i think ubuntu just broke lawls
<jasper> lemme save that and reboot
<kaushal> which is the specific bug number I am hit with
<Chesamo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/523027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 523027 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DRM Framebuffer crash; invalid framebuffer id; Thinkpads with Intel X4500HD (affects: 13) (heat: 103)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jasper> im gonna get him in here in just a minute so he can talk to you while i sort my problems out.
<kaushal> for my Display controller
<ZachK_> jasper: ok
<kaushal> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<jasper> lol, sorry, its just i cant open any web browsers or anything for some reason.
<jasper> says it cant find . .anythign
<kaushal> Chesamo: sure
<isaac_> Does anyone use a python book written for ubuntu users? I'm interested in one, but I'm a beginner.
<ZachK_> isaac_: interested in what specifically
<isaac_> book
<Chesamo> ZachK_, isaac_:I assume he means a book to learn python.
<isaac_> yes!
<isaac_> :)
<kaushal> Chesamo: is there a good tutorial to learn Ubuntu Desktop and Server ?
<Chesamo> isaac_, Python is a relatively platform-independent language... pick up any Linux-based Python book and you should be good to go
<isaac_> oh ok then
<isaac_> thaks
<hobgoblin> isaac_: you can look at this online - http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python
<ZachK_> isaac_: http://www.python.org/
<Chesamo> kaushal: Tutorial? I don't know. But here's a good start: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<torres09> guys has anyone had problems with gnome session due to intel chipset drivers..
<isaac_> hey thanks == ZachK_
<ZachK_> isaac_: no prob :D
<Chesamo> torres09: you might find this of interest. kashual had a similar problem. (See the LaunchPad link above, I don't want to trigger ubot again).
<jasper> is there anyway to "Refresh" or "Reload my desktop?
<torres09> kaushal, can u post the link of your launchpad bug relating intel chipset..
<torres09> kaushal, can u post the link of your launchpad bug relating intel chipset.. have pblm with intel chipset i guess
<kaushal> sure
<kaushal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/523027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 523027 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DRM Framebuffer crash; invalid framebuffer id; Thinkpads with Intel X4500HD (affects: 13) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<torres09> kaushal,  so how did you solve it
<kaushal> I have not done anything
<kaushal> torres09: Chesamo suggested me to subscribe to the bug and update my issue there
<torres09> kaushal, thanks so what pblme do you have
<kaushal> torres09: please see my comments #12
 * kaushal back after reboot
<Nuetron> Hello, I am a total newbie and have upgraded my acer netbook to 9.10 but after reboot I noticed that it still says 9.04 and I've lost sound and the touchpad, does anyone have a step by step guide on how to fix these problems?
<Nuetron> Or somewhere I can go? Thanks
<collinp> Hmm
<collinp> That sounds like a possible incomplete upgrade.
<Nuetron> It completed the upgrade and if I recall it said it was successful.
<collinp> hmm
<collinp> ZachK_: Ping.
<collinp> duanedesign: Ping.
<collinp> Akos: Ping. :P
<Akos> collinp: Pong. :P
<collinp> Akos: Could you help Nuetron with their problem?
<collinp> I'm about to doze off sitting here.
<Akos> i'm having my breakfast :\
<Nuetron> when i was hunting around for an answer I got various places saying that there was a "grub" update and something to do with "menu.lst" but the language they used was beyond me and I couldnt work out what they did to fix it.
<collinp> Hrm. I knew you was awake, but I didn't know what time it was where you live.
<Akos> 8:30 AM
<Akos> be right back (:
<collinp> kk
<Nuetron> theres no rush I'm at work and my laptop is at home, thanks.
<ddecator> Nuetron: not likely a grub issue since you can login. i'd suggest checking to make sure there aren't further updates by using the update manager or running 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' just in case something was missed
<ddecator> Nuetron: also might help to go to System > Administration > Software Sources and make sure there aren't any PPAs pointing to jaunty instead of karmic (if you use any)
<Nuetron> Yes I checked the update manager and clicked the check box just incase but there was nothing new.
<Nuetron> Whats a PPA?
<ddecator> Personal Package Archive, it allows users to install software not included in the official repos and still receive updates
<ddecator> where does it say that you are using 9.04?
<Nuetron> Thanks for the PPA info, 9.04 is after turning it on and the black screen with white lettering where it says 9.04 and 9.04 recovery mode and two other options and at the bottom it says something to the effect of choose one of the above or the highlighted one will automatically login?
<hobgoblin> the boot menu?
<ddecator> ah, that's grub
<hobgoblin> I'd pastebin your grub.cfg  - do cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com put a name and hit paste - give the new  url here
<ddecator> except the laptop is at home, haha
<ddecator> Nuetron: when you can use the laptop, that'd be a good way to help us help you :)
<hobgoblin> aaah - I was not aware of that ...
<hobgoblin> I'd also check lsb_release -a
<Nuetron> Ok thanks ddecator and hobgoblin, I'll try again when I have my laptop with me, I'll have a look at the PPA's too. Thanks.
<kermiac> Nuetron: That def. sounds like grub.cfg not being updated properly. I remember hitting that bug a while ago. See http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html
<Nuetron> kermiac, thanks for the link, I'll check out the info given when I get home. Thanks.
<kermiac> np Nuetron :)
<ZachK_> hello team
<ZachK_> hello all
 * ZachK_ is here if anybody needs help
<ZachK_> heya smeag0l
<ZachK_> hello phillw
<phillw> hi ZachK_ please ignore my popping in and out, I'm just updating ubuntu with the proposed stuff for 10.04.1 :-)
<ZachK_> ah cool
 * ZachK_ is gonna dual boot soon
<phillw> later today I'm putting the Mangy Moose alpha1 on, testing time already ;-)
<ZachK_> cool
<bobo123> should I have the option uhelper=udisks when I mount a paritition in /etc/fstab ?
<bobo123> there is no info on uhelper in man mount, but in man umount it says "The uhelper (unprivileged umount helper) is possible to used when non-root  user  wants  to  umount  a mountpoint which is not defined in the /etc/fstab file (e.g devices mounted by HAL)" but I don't understand what that means
<bobo123> if I just write "mount" at the command line the  uhelper=udisks  is there for the fat32 disks, but should I write it when I write a line in /etc/fstab allso?
<paultag> bobo123, humm?
<bobo123> humm.....
<paultag> bobo123, is uhelper is for unpiv unmounting. If it's in the fstab it's required for boot and run
<paultag> bobo123, don't put it in the fsab if you will unmount it ( or ever run without it )
<bobo123> ok. I skip the uhelper=udisks then. (and I wouldn't want to unmount that partition anyway)
<paultag> :)
<jasper> Does anyone know about downloading and installing World of Warcraft on 10.04 LTS?
<paultag> jasper, yeah, one guy did it a while back
<paultag> jasper, apparently it works flawlessly
<jasper> yeah i cant find crap about it haha.
<paultag> haha
<paultag> jasper, install it via WINE
<jasper> I have like 5 80's but since i went to ubuntu i have not played
<jasper> I was trying but wine is new to me
<jasper> it said its not a .exe but it is haha.
<paultag> heh
<paultag> jasper, put in the CD and run the autoplayer with wine
<Chesamo> in Terminal, do "wine start <name of executable>
<Chesamo> "
<jasper> holy hell its installing
<paultag> jasper, :)
<jasper> see im just worried about it installing in the 50g area and not the 400g area
<jasper> i have no idea where wine puts the C://
<pedro3005> on your /home
<paultag> jasper, ~/.wine/drive_c/
<jasper> but is that located in the system files or on your hard drive area
<bobo123> I suppose it would be possible to install wow elsewhere than in the fake-c: too
<bobo123> (you do know that world of warcraft is a drug btw?)
<paultag> jasper, C:\ in in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<jasper> yeah i have 5 level 80's haha
<paultag> jasper, so you have: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<jasper> yeah but the ~/ isnt that my install area?
<paultag> jasper, ~ is /home/jasper/
<Chesamo> ......
<paultag> jasper, if your username is jasper
<jasper> ah ok so it installs in the area i want it to
<Chesamo> jasper: what do you mean by "system files" and "hard drive" area?
<jasper> I partitioned 50gs for the actual ubuntu and its files
<paultag> jasper, not really. It installs to /home/jasper/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/
<jasper> and 400 for my hard drive
<jasper> yeah and /home/jasper is where i want it :D
<Chesamo> jasper: reword that. It's all your hard drive.
<jasper> As in
<jasper> hold on
<Chesamo> jasper: you mean your /home partition.
<paultag> +1 Chesamo
<Chesamo> jasper: you partitioned 50gb for /, then 400 for /home
<jasper> correct
<jasper> gimme a break im new to ubuntu T.T
<Chesamo> jasper: There ya go ;-P Don't worry, we were all there once
<jasper> lol
<paultag> jasper, it's all cool
<jasper> im just hoping i can install all this and actually login. its been months
<pedro3005> I used to play WoW here, it works
<bobo123> is it possible to set ctrl-Esc as keyboard shortcut for the program menu (like in windows) ?
<Francis> hello
<Guest98637> can someone please help me with my web browser
<Francis1> it always "Not responding" then im gonna have to restart my computer so I can open it again
<Francis1> :(
<Chesamo> Francis1: Which browser?
<Francis1> Mozilla Firefox
<Francis1> hello again chesamo :)
<Chesamo> Hello, Francis1
<Francis1> this stopped happening when this guy helped me to block flash?
<Francis1> coz he said that flash and java aren't compatible with ea other?
<Chesamo> Francis1: Uhhhh... whoever told you that doesn't understand what Flash and Java are :P
<Francis1> but I guess it's not working anymore
<Francis1> well, i guess i misunderstood
<Francis1> :P
<Chesamo> Francis1: Have you tried deleting ~/.mozilla? It'll delete your settings and reset Firefox back to factory defaults.
<Francis1> no, I haven't
<Chesamo> Francis1: That's always my first suggestion.
<Francis1> should I do that?
<Francis1> how to do that tho
<Francis1> lol
<Chesamo> Francis1: Open Terminal and enter "rm -r .mozilla/"
<Francis1> alright hold on
<Francis1> it says: cannot remove `.mozilla': No such file or directory
<Francis1> =-O
<Chesamo> Pastebin the output of "ls -a" please
<Chesamo> Because I thought that's what it was :/
<bobo123> yes firefox settings should be in .mozilla/firefox/something.default/
<bobo123> ctrl-Esc seems not to be a possible shortcut key even though it accepts it in the keyboard shortcuts dialogbox :-(
<torres09> hey guys just installed lucid gnome session fails everytime I log in pasted the log file here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/443794/ ...someone suggested the problem migth be with the intel chipset driver any ideas
<torres09> guys anybody using intel 8x chipsets and ubuntu 10 here? cannot get the gnome sessin running
<stevek> can anyone plz explain wut is the difference between 2.6.32-22-generic and 2.6.33.4-1 kernel
<Chesamo> stevek: The changelist?
<stevek> if some problem relate to hardware is resolved in 2.6.32-22 , isnt it also resolved in 2.6.33.4??
<Chesamo> stevek: Not necessarily, you can sometimes get what are known as "regressions".
<stevek> i had to turn acpi=off in ubuntu 9.10 but with the latest lucd kernel , i can boot withought acp=off
<Chesamo> stevek: It's where some code was held back or altered in some way that caused a bug to flare up again
<phillw> is there a way to alter the uname of an installtion?
<Chesamo> phillw: I'm not quite sure what you mean... uname is just a program that prints the system information
<phillw> it is the sys info I need to change, I made a typo with the system name
<Chesamo> phillw: You mean the hostname?
<phillw> yes
<phillw> phillw@piglet-meekat:~  (spot the spelling mistake) ;-)
<Chesamo> phillw: do you prefer text editing in Terminal or gedit?
<Chesamo> phillw and by "terminal" I mean nano or vi
<phillw> gksudo gedit is the one i tend to use, but am okay with nano
<Chesamo> phillw: gksudo gedit /etc/hostname :: make the change in this file
<Chesamo> phillw: then run sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<phillw> sudo: /etc/init.d/hostname.sh: command not found
<Chesamo> phillw: Really? Odd. Debian operates this way... let me see something
<phillw> i've found it
<phillw> sudo hostname piglet-meerkat
<Chesamo> phillw: Oh, sorry. Edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Chesamo> phillw: That's just a temporary change, afaik
<Chesamo> phillw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774029
<phillw> both files changes, thanks.
<phillw> /s/changes/changed
<Chesamo> phillw: No problem :P
<phillw> grr @ dyslexic fingers :-D
<phillw> btw, meerkat alpha is looking good :-)
<Guest74674> Chesamo: you still there mate?
<Chesamo> Ohai Francis1
<Francis1> Chesamo: Im sorry about earlier coz my internet went off
<Francis1> ok this is my problem..
<Francis1> how come that everytime I open youtube, songs don't have sounds
<Francis1> and the loading will stop at 2-3 seconds
<Francis1> :X
<Chesamo> Francis1: Is there sound elsewhere in your system?
<Francis1> what do you mean
<Francis1> i think it's because of flash :s
<Chesamo> Francis1: Do you have working sound in other places, not just Flash
<phillw> Francis1: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9139767&postcount=4  (lovinglinux is rather good with ffox support)
<Francis1> ok let me try
<Francis1> Chesamo: I have no clue lol
<Francis1> phillw: I can't see an ALSA here :o
<Chesamo> Francis1: Well don't jump to blame Flash, then. Find out if it's a systemwide problem.
<Francis1> Chesamo: but when i blocked flash, my sounds were working
<Francis1> :x
<Francis1> but i think my flash at the moment is unblocked again
<Francis1> i dont know wht the hell is wrong w/ my system..
<Francis1> there's always been a problem w/ this
 * Chesamo coughs. She has not Voice to trigger the bot, but would like to remind Francis1 to watch his language please.
<Francis1> I'm sorry
<Francis1> i was just frustrated :(
<Chesamo> Francis1 let me think a moment
<Francis1> ok sir
<phillw> Francis1: you may have conflicting flash plug-ins, it's not at all uncommon. head over to http://firefox-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/05/flash-optimization.html and ensure you do not have more than one plugin loaded
<Chesamo> phillw +1
<Chesamo> Francis1 Firefox usage isn't my forte, since I don't use it :X
 * phillw has been there, had the headache :-D
<Francis1> Im really confused
<Francis1> >.<
<Francis1> Chesamo: Even in epiphany browser (if you know that browser), youtube or sounds isn't working as well
<phillw> Francis1: follow the instructions on the link I posted
<phillw> then, you may well have more than one type of flash installed - that will cause all sorts of horrors on your system
<Francis1> ok
<Francis1> i installed flashblock (again)
<phillw> that posting will ensure you only have one of them running, so do not worry about it reporting back 'not found' when you are deleting the suspects. the aim is to end up with just the one installed :-)
<Francis1> now i have sounds again i think
<Francis1> hold on
<Francis1> :)
<Francis1> now ihave sounds again that I blocked flash
<Francis1> phillw: Thanks alot
<phillw> i have a new installation for meerkat for testing, I'm just going through that thread now - it's one of the first things I do on a new installation. It just saves *so* many headaches :-)
<Francis1> =]
<Francis1> ciao
<sugnA> hi
<sugnA> fairly simple question (I hope)
<sugnA> is there a way to work out my ip on the local network?
<sugnA> thanks in advance
<Appl6> sugnA: ifconfig
<sugnA> thanks
<sugnA> couple of quick questions again
<sugnA> what does it mean by the broadcast address
<sugnA> and the mask?
<sugnA> oops, i could have looked those ones up
<sugnA> thanks a lot
<ZachK_> hello dtwrites
<dtwrites> Hey Zachk
<ZachK_> dtwrites: and what brings you here?
<dtwrites> I had to "un-upgrade" my computer from 10.4 to 9.10 and lost my back-up so I drop in from time to time with "beginner questions."
<ZachK_> ah well welcome
<pedro3005> downgrade
<ZachK_> you should join the team...
<dtwrites> For instance, know how to find my back-up drive on a USB port?
<pedro3005> it's not in Places?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-04
<dtwrites> Yeah, downgrade, what people with older computers do when the upgrade grinds everything to a halt.
<dtwrites> I'll recheck, but it was not a few minutes ago.
<Appl6> "un-upgrade" was probably a joking reference to how the "upgrade" from 9.10 to 10.04 throws a temper tantrum and wrecks your install when certain stars are aligned.
<collinp> ...why exactly is this channel +z?
<dtwrites> We were asleep?
<collinp> +z means that, for messages that would be blocked by modes +b, +m, and +q, they instead get sent to everyone that's currently +o
<dtwrites> Oh my
<collinp> Which really dosen't make sense in here since there's rarely anyone op'd.
<dtwrites> You'd be proud of me, I set-up x-chat all by myself, after losing all my notes on how-to.
<ZachK_> dtwrites: cool
<collinp> Awesome.
<jasper_> Anybody have any idea about installing World of Warcraft from the CD's on ubuntu?
<jasper_> I just need to install wrath and not the other two
<ZachK_> jasper_: wine
<jasper_> I know that, but it wont work
<jasper_> gives me an error
<ZachK_> than i don't know as i don't play it
<jasper_> lol
<jasper_> i have the installer.exe
<jasper_> anyone else?
<collinp> There's a guide somewhere, let me find it.
<jasper_> kk, i'v tried most and they all hate me haha.
<Chesamo> Uhh
<Chesamo> What error?
<collinp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<jasper_> i use wine from the .exe and it says "no installer data could be found"
<Chesamo> run "wine start <executable name>"
<Chesamo> I find the "start" is what does it
<jasper_> lemme try again
<jasper_> i think it will give the same error
<jasper_> same error
<jasper_> that guide doesnt help with the dvd for the latest expansion, thats where im finding my issues
<jasper_> Im currently downloading it, but it's 7gb...and i have the cd so i feel like there should be a way
<Chesamo> Copy it onto your hard drive and try it there
<jasper_> i did lol
<jasper_> I copied it to wines system 32 files
<Chesamo> N no
<Chesamo> Just like onto your desktop
<jasper_> i did that as well rofl
<jasper_> lemme try that again
<jasper_> should i delete the ones from the system 32?
<Chesamo> Doesn't matter
<jasper_> ok i removed the ones from system 32 and put the cd's contenst on my desktop
<jasper_> now with it on my desktop with that command i get
<jasper_> C:\\windows\\system32\\installer.exe
<jasper_> reason being i have the original game and first expansion installed from download
<Chesamo> ...um
<Chesamo> Just
<Chesamo> cd into the directory
<jasper_> elaborate?
<Chesamo> Don't bother with the WINE file paths
<Chesamo> uh
<Chesamo> copy the files into ~/wow
<Chesamo> the open terminal and cd wow
<Chesamo> then wine start -u installer.exe
<Chesamo> It's case-sensitive though
<jasper_> so copy the cd contents to  ~/wow
<Chesamo> You know where ~/ is right?
<jasper_> No sir, i was just checking all my files searching right now haha.
<Chesamo> It's /home/username
<Chesamo> ~/ is your home directory
<jasper_> ah well i have that folder up
<jasper_> but WoW is nowhere to be found :/
<Chesamo> um
<Chesamo> make it
<jasper_> lols ok i did
<jasper_> so the only part that leaves me in the dust here is the open terminal and cd wow, do you mean navigate to the cd or just open them
<Chesamo> nnnnnno
<Chesamo> "cd" is a command
<Chesamo> "change directory"
<drew212> is today a bugday?
<jasper_> ok i did that and now ~/wow$ is there
 * phillw dtwrites you *may* want to have a look at lubuntu, it's pretty gentle with 'older' kit :-)
<dtwrites> Thanks, phillw. I'm happy with the 9.10 version. When I upgrade to 10.4 I lose sound and nothing seemed to get it back. I'm sure there are other things too, but... meh.
<jasper_> cheasmo i got the same error
<Chesamo> dtwrites: 10.04
<Chesamo> the digit is significant
<phillw> dtwrites: well, you can try lubuntu in 'live' mode - it's just a thought if you have more than about 192MB ram (256 is preferred for live)
<Appl6> Chesamo: Not unless there are 40 months in a year. =)
<dtwrites> Thanks, I will. I have the 256 to try it with.
<Chesamo> Appl6: there are enough to have doble digits
<phillw> dtwrites: I'm sure the good people on here won't mind me posting the link https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg01319.html
<switchgirl> why are w32 codecs not available ? "sorry, w32codecs not available for this type of computer (i386)"
<Chesamo> switchgirl: What is giving you that error? w32 has no context in Linux.
<phillw> Chesamo: it's an error with mplayer etc.
<phillw> switchgirl: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html has how to get the codecs near the bottom, although you may want to read the entire posting
<Chesamo> That's a silly way of wording the error
<switchgirl> the applecation centere
<Chesamo> switchgirl: What are you trying to do?
<switchgirl> Chesamo, play wma streams
<switchgirl> ok i wasn't paying attention and just put deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty universe multiverse deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty universe multiverse into my sources list - i'm on Lucid
<phillw> switchgirl: I'm pretty sure you can just put the mythubuntu ppa on and get them all, but you'd have to check on that.
<switchgirl> how do i check what headers i am runnings?
<switchgirl> i just did sudo apt-get upgrade and got offered  linux-headers-2.6.32-22 linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic - is that jaunty?
<ZachK_> i think that's karmic
<Appl6> switchgirl: Those are Lucid.
<holstein> uname -a tells you what kernel your running
<switchgirl> :)
<switchgirl> thanks
<Buuntu> can someone help me with something?
<paultag> Buuntu, yo
<Buuntu> paultag, yo
<paultag> Buuntu, sup, gangster
<Buuntu> paultag, I just got done installing gentoo, and grub isn't seeing it at start up
<paultag> w00t
<paultag> Buuntu, what v of grub?
<Buuntu> paultag, even though when I run sudo update-grub it says it's reading a base install of gentoo
<Buuntu> paultag, 2
<paultag> Buuntu, and is it not updating the menu?
<Buuntu> no
<paultag> interesting
<Buuntu> paultag, "Found Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13 on /dev/sdb7"
<paultag> humm
<paultag> Buuntu, and sudo with that?
<Buuntu> paultag, yeah
<paultag> interesting
<Buuntu> paultag, there were a lot of steps in installing it, so it's possible I messed something up somewhere along there, but who knows
<paultag> Buuntu, wheres the kernel
<Buuntu> paultag, in /boot I think
<paultag> checki Buuntu
<paultag> Buuntu, and find vmlinuz
<Buuntu> paultag, just did
<paultag> OK
<paultag> Buuntu, I'm not quite sure. Interesting issue
<paultag> ajmorris, poke
<paultag> ajmorris --gentoo | Buuntu --needs-help
<Buuntu> paultag, quick question, is there a problem with having two linux partitions under one extended partition?
<paultag> nothing
<paultag> why?
<Buuntu> paultag, cuz that's how it's set up, didn't know if that was a problem or not
<Buuntu> paultag, there's no vmlinuz though, are you sure that exists in gentoo?
<paultag> Buuntu, what's the kernel's name?
<Buuntu> paultag, there's a bzImage though, don't know if it's the same
<paultag> humm
<Buuntu> paultag, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7
<paultag> it should be
<Buuntu> paultag, should I try installing grub to the gentoo partition?
<phillw> paultag: would a quick PM be okay ?
<paultag> phillw, of course
<phillw> nhandler: would a quick PM be okay ?
<jay_> help--icons of minimised windows do not appear on lower task bar
<steelsteve> hello, I have a question to ask about Radio Stations on Rythymbox, how do I change the buffer size?
<Chesamo> steelsteve: this may be of interest https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/10921
<jay_> can anyone help?  in Ubuntu 10.04 icons of minimized windows do not appear
<jay_> ..on task bar
<steelsteve> thanks Chesamo
<nhandler> phillw: Sure
<kermiac> jay_: try Right click on panel -> Add to panel -> Window List ->Add
<jay_> Pl. help..In Ubuntu 10.04, icons of minimized windows do not appear on bottom task bar; the task bar is always blank
<kermiac> jay_: try Right click on panel -> Add to panel -> Window List ->Add
<jay_> tried that , does not work
<kermiac> jay_: what flavour of ubuntu are you using?  ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<jay_> some dots appear but not icons
<jay_> Ubuntu 10.04
<Chesamo> jay_: Can you get a screenshot of one normal window and one Minimized window (on the taskbar)
<kermiac> jay_: do you have much space left on your bottom panel? it will appear to be "dots" when there is not enough room
<jay_> all the space is there...blank
<jay_> the minimized window is shown as dots
<kermiac> jay_: as Chesamo just said, can you please take a couple of screenshots & upload it to somewhere like imgbin.org. These kind of issues are hard to diagnose without seeing exactly what's going on
<jay_> Thak you for the suggestion.. now  got the solution...removed one laucher from the taskbar and all icons appeared.. Thank you
<kermiac> jay_: can you try to right-click on the panel next to where the window list is (there should be 3 verticle lines on top of each other) & select "Remove from panel". Then right-click an empty space on the panel -> Add to panel -> Window List ->Add
<kermiac> jay_: ah... not enough space on the panel :)
<jay_> that's it...thanks a lot
<kermiac> np jay_  glad we could help :)
<jay_> Where is the code controlling the bottom panel...the file I mean
<Pianoman> is the Kodak Zi8 mini camcorder compatible with Ubuntu 10.04?
<Chesamo> Pianoman: I don't see why not. What kind of camcorder is it? DVR?
<Pianoman> KODAK’s Zi8 HD Pocket Camcorder equipped with advanced features like 5 megapixel sensor for HD recording (1080p) and still pictures, plus face tracking and image stabilization.
<Chesamo> Pianoman: That's not what I asked. Is the recording media digital or tape?
<Pianoman> Chesamo, what i am worried about is the software that comes with it and the video formats that might not work in Linux
<Pianoman> Chesamo, sorry, it is digital
<Chesamo> Pianoman: You may find this helpful: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/ab26f/kodak_zi8_with_ubuntu/
<Pianoman> Chesamo, wow you are efficient
<Chesamo> Pianoman: I'm good enough at Google-fu to teach a class on it ;-)
<Pianoman> Chesamo, i just spent 45 minutes on the fr group and no one had anything to help me
<Pianoman> Chesamo, been searching myself for similar things without success
<Chesamo> Pianoman: Glad to be of service :D
<Pianoman> Chesamo, so reddit is a nice to have link, thanks
<ddecator> reddit ftw
<ajmorris> Buuntu: poke
<Pianoman> poke
<paultag> <3 ajmorris
<ajmorris> o.o
 * ajmorris runs
<paultag> ajmorris, :)
<paultag> ajmorris, how goes, my friend?
<ajmorris> not bad man... i should be doing my assignment, but thought id see if Buuntu got that gentoo problem fixed that you pinged me about...
<ajmorris> and you?
<paultag> ajmorris, doing well :)
<paultag> ajmorris, and I don't think he did
<Buuntu> ajmorris, yo
<Buuntu> ajmorris, sadly, no
<paultag> I'll leave you two lovebirds alone :)
<Buuntu> ajmorris, here, I'll post the output of grub-mkconfig, that should give you a head start :D
<Buuntu> ajmorris, http://paste.ubuntu.com/444356/
<ajmorris> oh yuck... you're using grub 2?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, lol, that's exactly the response I got in #gentoo
<ajmorris> haha
<Buuntu> ajmorris, I always though most people used grub 2 now a days
<ajmorris> appears to be nothing wrong with your mkconfig... what error do you get when you try to boot gentoo?
<Buuntu> that the partition and kernel don't exist
<ajmorris> and nah, its only ubuntu that has standardised on grub 2...
<rmrf_> sup
<Buuntu> and before I added the manual entry, there wasn't even an entry in the menu to select from
<Chesamo> Hello rmrf_
<ajmorris> oh dear Buuntu... umm, are you using purely sata? or have you got some IDE devices chucked in tehre?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, one IDE drive
<Buuntu> ajmorris, but that one isn't involved
<Buuntu> ajmorris, I just use that for storage, all the operating systems are on sdb
<ajmorris> ok good... coz that would cause issues because of a bug in grub 2...
<ajmorris> so your grub2 probe doesnt pick up gentoo at all?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, it does, it's just the menu that doesn't
<Buuntu> ajmorris, "Found Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13 on /dev/sdb7"
<rmrf_> i brbz
<ajmorris> hmm? if it found it, why didnt it automagically add the entry to your boot lists?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, good question :)
<ajmorris> ok... well looking at your mkconfig; have you noticed the slight differences in your syntax/
<Buuntu> ajmorris, these people seem to have found a solution to the same problem by manually adding an entry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1225571
<Buuntu> ajmorris, but that didn't work for me
<ajmorris> for instance, you have set root=(hd1,7)... instead of set root='(hd1,7)'
<ajmorris> now i've steered clear of grub 2... so im not sure how anal retentive it is...
<ajmorris> but it would be worth just setting your syntax to that of the entries automagically generated
<Buuntu> ajmorris, oh, good idea
<Buuntu> ajmorris, I'm using the syntax of guides and examples online though, so I don't think that's the problem
<ajmorris> ah ok
<ajmorris> and so after editing grub-mkconfig, have you run the command to update grub.cfg with your manual entries?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, yeah
<ajmorris> does grub.cfg contain the entries?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, and with the manual entry it shows up, but then it just gives me an error that the partition and kernel don't exist
<Buuntu> ajmorris, no, the entries are in individual files all in /etc/grub.d
<ajmorris> oic
<ajmorris> i take it grub2 still has a boot command line?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, it's not recommended to edit grub.cfg
<Buuntu> ajmorris, yes
<ajmorris> what happens if you run a kernel detect in the command line at boot?
<ajmorris> does it detect gentoo on that partition?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, I don't know any commands in the grub shell :P
<Buuntu> ajmorris, so I don't really know how to do that
<ajmorris> im not sure of grub2 syntax... grub1 was find /boot/grub/stage1 to detect the partitions grub was installed on...
<ajmorris> you do have grub2 installed on gentoo as well right?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, no
<phillw> ajmorris: I'm not really up on grub2, but I know a man who is ;-)  have a look through the links here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7912932&postcount=2
<Buuntu> ajmorris, lol, am I supposed to?
<ajmorris> k, tks phillw
<phillw> he's good, in fact, I'd go as far as to say - he's VEERY good :-)
<Buuntu> phillw, thanks, that's exactly what I did - added an entry to 40_custom
<Buuntu> ajmorris, am I supposed to install grub2 on the gentoo partition though?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, yep, some guy on #gentoo just told me I have to install it on gentoo
<Buuntu> ajmorris, I'm going to go try that now
<ajmorris> Buuntu, well, in grub1, when you install another OS... you generally have gentoo installed for each partition
<ajmorris> * grub installed for each partition i mean lol
<ajmorris> yeah, i assume it would be the same for grub2
<ajmorris> otherwise grub wouldnt be able to boot the partition
<phillw> no, be careful about installing grub on each partition
<ajmorris> phillw, you can install grub to a partition, without updating the boot blocks
<ajmorris> im not talking about running a grub-install ;)
<Buuntu> yeah, just install the package right?
<ajmorris> yup
<ajmorris> for grub2, you need to unmask it though
<Buuntu> gentoo is confusing :S
<ajmorris> i believe there is a hard mask in package.mask also
<Buuntu> ajmorris, I did that, but I have no clue what it meant haha
<Buuntu> ajmorris, just following this: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2
<ajmorris> out of interest Buuntu, was there a hard mask in package.mask for it?
<ajmorris> or has gentoo progressed enough to say it doesnt need a hard mask now?
<Buuntu> ajmorris, don't think so, this is what I had to run before running emerge: echo "<sys-boot/grub-9999 **">>/etc/portage/package.keywords
<ajmorris> also, on that wiki page, you shouldnt really need to run the configuration steps... unless you wanna boot off gentoo's grub into gentoo and ubuntu... you can continue to boot gentoo and ubuntu from ubuntu's grub...
<ajmorris> however, keep in mind, ubuntu's grub2 has been modified... and maybe its a better idea to use gentoo's and have it detect ubuntu
<Buuntu> ajmorris, yeah, I'm stopping after installing it
<Buuntu> ajmorris, well, that's the next step if this doesn't work
<ajmorris> and nah, thats not a hard mask... buuuut, thats the command the wiki has? :O thats bad gentoo practice, whoever wrote that wiki page should be shot
<Buuntu> ajmorris, by the way, what does /proc do? lol
<ajmorris> you dont require an unmask of ** you just require an unmask of ~x86 or ~amd64 depending whether you have 32bit or 64bit
<Buuntu> why do you have to mount that and /dev separately before chrooting
 * phillw sorry, I had only glanced over this one, but is a sure PITA if you get caught by it, hence my warning about installing GRUB here, there and everywhere -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/576724
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576724 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Lucid grub2 dist-upgrades result in confusion (affects: 18) (heat: 92)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<paultag> Buuntu, /proc is a fake filesystem that is actually just forging kernel info
<paultag> Buuntu, so when you cat /proc/cpuinfo it runs a routine in the kernel and gives you the output of that function as if it were a file
<ajmorris> yeah phillw... ubuntu devs like to play with things... thats why i recommend to run gentoo's grub in the boot blocks, and run ubuntu off it if ubuntu's still cant boot gentoo
<ajmorris> and Buuntu, /proc is part of the standard linux filesystem. it basically stores your system paramaters
<paultag> Buuntu, all those numbers in there are running processes and info in the kernel about them
<ajmorris> oh nvm, paultag beat me to it
<ajmorris> lol
<paultag> ajmorris, <3
<Buuntu> *sigh*, why does gentoo take so long to install things?
<paultag> brbz again
<paultag> Buuntu, because it's compiling everything!!!!
<Buuntu> it seriously takes like 5 minutes to install anything
<paultag> brbz again
<ajmorris> yeah, its a source OS... takes a while... but sooo worth it
<Buuntu> paultag, oh, Ubuntu just downloads binary then?
<paultag> yeah Buuntu
<ajmorris> yeah, ubuntu runs of precompiled debian packages
<Buuntu> yeah, I guess I knew that
<paultag> brbz again
<Buuntu> ajmorris, lol, it's still installing
<ajmorris> haha
<Buuntu> ajmorris, lol, I think it's stuck
<Buuntu> ajmorris, on the last step
<ajmorris> lol stuck? :O
<smeag0l> hello leoquant how are you ? long time ;)
<duanedesign> good morning!
<ikt> heya duanedesign  :)
<duanedesign> hey there ikt
<Silver_Fox_> Hello/
<Akos> hello Silver_Fox_ (:
<Akos> you got back from CA? (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Akos .  No,  still in CA
<Silver_Fox_> Off to Mexico later
<Silver_Fox_> How are you Akos  ?
<Akos> wow, mexico great :D
<Akos> i'm excited, i got invited to new york in the summer time
<Silver_Fox_> Go for it!
<Akos> oh i can't wait, last weeks of august \o/
<Silver_Fox_> ;)
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how do I do this command for amd64: sudo dpkh - kvm_12-1_i386.deb
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: You can't install an i386 (32-bit) package on an amd64 (64-bit) system. Also the command is sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> is there a way to do it
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: I'm not sure what you're asking. Do you want to know if KVM will run on an amd64 system? Yes, it will. Do you want to know if you can install 32-bit binaries on a 64-bit system? No, you can't.
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok thanks
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I am trying to get plan9 to run as a virtual machine
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Is there any particular reason you're using KVM? Other virtualization options (such as VirtualBox) are much easier to set up and manage.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> vbox will not run it tried
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: http://superuser.com/questions/79960/has-anyone-gotten-plan9-working-in-virtualbox
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> tried that to
<phillw1> 32 bit programmes should run happily on 64bit systems - just not the other way round? that includes things like kernels applications etc.
<Chesamo> phillw1: I thought it was an issue with certain variable sizes and addresses, etc... So 32-bit programs would need some kind of wrapper (something like WoW in Vista) to translate the 32-bit instructions for a 64-bit system.
<phillw1> 64 bit systems have all the 32 bit commands, with more added. But I could be wrong. AFAIK it is the use of these additional commands that mean it is better to run a 64 bit version where one exists, but not mandatory.
<phillw1> you can certainly put the 32bit ubuntu onto a 64 bit system, and that's running some pretty basic commands to the equipment.
<phillw1> basic == low level, i.e. addresses etc.
<Chesamo> phillw1: I was under the impression that it's not even that... like, a pointer on a 32-bit system takes up X number of bits, and a pointer on a 64-bit system takes X^2 number of bits. I'm talking down at the base code level.
<Chesamo> phillw1: You're talking too low... CPU instructions yes, system/kernel instructions no.
<paultag> Alright, alright
<paultag> what are you two talking about
<Chesamo> phillw1, paultag (now): http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534
<paultag> phillw1, 32 big asm != 64 bit asm
<paultag> Yup
<phillw1> The AMD64 processor is able to quickly switch between 32-bit and 64-bit modes on the fly, thus small static 32-bit applications should work perfectly on a 64-bit system without any modification to either the system or the application. << as it states :-)
<phillw1> libraries are another matter tho'
<paultag> phillw1, because it has the 32 bit libs built against it
<phillw1> so, i can run 32 bit progrmmes on a 64bit system
<Chesamo> phillw1: We're talking about KVM though. Not exactly a little static binary.
<paultag> phillw1, it has a set if 64 bit libs and a set of 32 bit libs. When the kernel switches to leg. mode, you need the old stuff
<paultag> phillw1, it's literally changing into 32 bit for that process slice
<paultag> phillw1, so it needs 32 bit everything, then the result is sent back to 64 bit land
<paultag> that's what Linux does, anyway
<paultag> IIRC
<paultag> for instance, with 32 bit -- to make a syscall ( to allocate memory such as malloc )
<paultag> you need to push the arg
<paultag> and call int 0x80
<paultag> with 64 bit, you can just do the syscall asm command
<paultag> so if you try and run 64 bit on 32 bit directly, it won't work, just as 32 on 64 won't
<paultag> but the 64 bit processors can still speak 32, they just have to be switched into 32 bit mode
<phillw1> which they can do on the fly? So, virtual machines are a no-no if you have a 64bit kernel and only a 32bit version?
<paultag> phillw1, you _can_ do it. Just make sure you have the 32 bit libs in place ( lib32 vs lib64 )
<paultag> phillw1, but it's not pretty
<paultag> but it can be done
<phillw1> okies, thanks for the clarification
<paultag> sure
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> is there a way to make to desktop look like a cube all the time
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: You mean the Compiz cube?
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: The um... desktop-switching cube.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have that set
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Yeah, and is that what you want to see all the time? Because I'm not aware of a way to do that.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah it was
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I did something once that made it look like a wall and stayed that way until I clicked on one of the windows
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Something like OSX's Epos??
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I guess
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Look around in compizconfig. I believe there's an option for it, not sure if it's enabled be default. THe default hotkey is Ctrl+Alt+Up arrow
<Chesamo> enabled by*
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah if I use my mouse wheel it looks like a cub
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> cube
<praz> hi, I need some help with the wireless on a IBM Thinkpad T42 laptop running 10.04
<Chesamo> hello Praz, I have a T42. What's up?
<praz> installed the updates to get to version 10.04
<praz> soon after the wireless stopped working
<praz> not sure how long after the updates, or right after I upgraded
<Chesamo> What wireless tool are you using? network-manager-gnome?
<praz> not using any tool, not that i know at least
<Chesamo> pratz: You must be, if you're using a normal Ubuntu install. In the upper-right corner, where the wireless utility should be, right-click on it and hit "About".
<praz> NetworkManager Applet 0.8
<Chesamo> network-manager-gnome then.
<praz> oh ok
<Chesamo> pratz: What do you mean by your wireless "doesn't work"?
<Chesamo> pratz: Like what kind of symptoms are you seeing
<praz> its not seeing my home wireless
<praz> even the wired connection is not working
<Chesamo> Oh, whoops, it's "praz". My bad.
<praz> all the other desktops and laptops in my house can see the signal
<Chesamo> praz: So your networking has ceased functioning altogether?
<praz> Chesmo: no prblem
<praz> Chesmo: yup
<Chesamo> praz: missing an "a" in there ;-)
<praz> Chesamo: ooops, sorry
<praz> Chesamo: so yeah all networking is not working...
<Chesamo> praz: Hm..
<Chesamo> praz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ paste the output of the Terminal command: sudo lshw -C network   into here. Terminal commands are case-sensitive; that's a capital C.
<praz> Chesamo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444740/
<praz> Chesamo: see anything wrong?
<Chesamo> praz yeah, the driver's not loaded.
<Chesamo> praz I don't see your wired network connection though.
<Chesamo> praz: Also, it's seeing your wireless card as a wired connection.... interesting...
<praz> Chesamo: wierd
<praz> Chesamo: I am looking for the drivers right now
<Chesamo> praz: I'm not very good with networking support, but the networking section in the forum is fairly active: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<praz> Chesamo: I think I need to update the HW Drivers. But I can't even get a wired connection to work so I am not sure how I am supposed to do this
<Chesamo> praz: Your best bet would be to get the drivers onto a Flash drive and update them that way.
<praz> Chesamo: ok, let me try that now
<Chesamo> praz: The Ubuntu repositories are online to help you get the right files: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<praz> Chesamo: not sure what I have to get from there
<Chesamo> praz: You can use that site to get the "dependency files", or things that are required to be installed before the drivers can be update.
<Chesamo> updated*
<praz> Chesamo: Which ones does I need?
<Chesamo> praz: I don't really know, networking isn't my bright spot :-(
<praz> Chesamo: ok cool. thanks for the help though. i appreciate it
<Chesamo> praz: No problem.
<mcw> Yo!!
<mcw> Good Afternoon
<Chesamo> hello mccw
<Chesamo> c/2
<mcw> how ya doin'
<Chesamo> er, squrt(cc)
<Chesamo> I'm doing well, yourself?
<mcw> good good
<mcw> I was just in the forum and I noticed some people had joined my social group but when i tried to post to them it said I had to make 75 posts before i can send a message to people in my group???
<mcw> I created 3 IRC channels 2 for my province and one just for fun
<mcw> They want to form a loco team if there isn't one for our area
<mcw> Chesamo, where'd you go?
<Chesamo> mcw: Fell down the stairs and broke my neck, duhhhh :P No I'm working on a little project.
<mcw> ouch
<mcw> Chesamo, what kind of project???
<mcw> nosy
<Chesamo> mcw LiveCDs for ubuntu-desktop-minimal
<Chesamo> mcw https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-minimal/+announcement/5988
<mcw> noice
<mcw> Chesamo, for slow computers or just more config choice??
<Chesamo> mcw really configuration choice. It's sort of an optimized version of the normal Ubuntu install.
<mcw> Chesamo, The more distro's and choices the better
<mcw> Chesamo, I just tried Ultimate Edition the other day but found it too bloated
<Chesamo> mcw: The normal version of that system is a BASH script that lets the user choose what software they want installed
<mcw> ahh
<mcw> Chesamo, My terminal kept crashing in it
<mcw> don't know why
<Chesamo> mcw: A friend of mine just wanted to get a Live version of it, so I built one. I'm open to other configurations as long as they stay within the ubuntu-desktop-minimal choices.
<mcw> I lov eme some Ubuntu
<mcw> Chesamo, I'm still learning
<Chesamo> mcw We're all still learning ;-)
<mcw> Chesamo, Ya if you ever stop I guess it's time to lay down and die
<Chesamo> mcw Mmhmm!
<Native_Pride> lol
<mcw> I need more users here in my province
<mcw> Too many damn windows users!!!!
<mcw> scared to switch
<mcw> I show them my system and they think it's neat but don't want to try it
<Native_Pride> Hi everyone i'm new here
<Native_Pride> and new to Ubuntu
<mcw> Native_Pride, Hello
<mcw> Na
<mcw> Native_Pride, Welcome to the world of Linux
<Native_Pride> mcw, hi there
<Native_Pride> mcw,  thanx
<mcw> Native_Pride, Do you like it so far??
<Native_Pride> mcw,  yes but I am still getting use to it
<mcw> Native_Pride, Allot to learn Eh?
<Native_Pride> mcw,  there is
<Native_Pride> I enjoy the cube it's awesome
<mcw> Native_Pride, And it's different than windows
<Native_Pride> mcw,  it is but there is way more to do on Ubuntu that cant be done with windows
<mcw> Yes and some thing in windows you can't do in Ubuntu
<Native_Pride> true
<mcw> Native_Pride, Just games mostly
<Native_Pride> mcw,  that's ok I like playing different games that I never got to play on windows
<mcw> Native_Pride, You mean the games in the software Centre or in Synaptic pPackage manager?
<Native_Pride> mcw,  software Centre I think
<phillw1> tux racer seems to be popular game ;-)
<mcw> I like Brutal Chess!!
<Native_Pride> there is alot to pick from
<phillw1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games has a decent list :-)
<mcw> Native_Pride, There are also games not in the repository
<Native_Pride> thx I'll try that
<mcw> They need more 3d games
<mcw> or to be able to run windows games automatically
<mcw> beep beep...... beep beep.......
<mcw> beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<phillw1> mcw: wine has a list of windows games that will run in emulation
<mcw> on their website?
<mcw> I'm still in the dark with wine
<Native_Pride> wine crashes on me
<Native_Pride> wine don't agree with me
<phillw1> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<phillw1> if you're running wine, use the beta version, not the one from the repos'
<mcw> download from the website?
<phillw1> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93 is the ubuntu area for gaming, and http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313 has the low-down on wine with ubuntu
<mcw> phillw1, do you have to add the repo key?
<bin1010> hey guys, I am having trouble with updates....when I do a sudo apt-get update, I get:
<bin1010> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8AD328D8A58BCAE3
<phillw1> mcw:  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb has the latest version, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871535 has some information on it
<bin1010> how do I fix
<phillw1> bin1010: head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7172907
<phillw1> that should get you up and running :-)
<bin1010> phillw1: thanks
<bin1010> phillw1: happy times
<bin1010> :)
<Native_Pride> will my windows games run automaticle now I have installed wine
<phillw1> Native_Pride: you'd need to pop over to http://appdb.winehq.org/ for how various games work. they also have a forum over there, but I'd be tempted to stickwith the ubuntu Wine & Gaming one in the first instsance, and ask there if you get no replies from the ubuntu area.
<Native_Pride> i have wine installed but I don't know how to configure it
 * phillw1 I don't use wine
<phillw1> the http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313 forum will have how to configure it all up, you can also ask questions and have those who use wine answer them for you :-)
<mcw> phillw1, is there something better than wine?
<mcw> When I opened configure wine it says windows xp under the tab
<phillw1> if your machine is powerful enough, you can run windows within a 'virtual box', but wine is pretty good for most people.
<josefrichter__> trying to install ruby thru rvm on ubuntu, but get this 'error running make'. any ideas why, please?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-05
<stlsaint> josefrichter__: do you have a make file in that directory
<pdsmedia> does anyone have a fix for this error showing while running the update manager in ubuntu 9.10:
<pdsmedia> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<pdsmedia> no one is sending a reply so I guess not
<iceflatline> Did you do a search on Google. It appears the problem (and the fix) are quite common.
<pdsmedia> I'll try that again... tried before and just saw the problem with no real solutions
<pdsmedia> I looked at the solution again. they involve running scripts from anonymous people.  don't to take a chance of destroying the OS. it would help if you know of a trusted source
<pdsmedia> does this look like a viable fix:
<pdsmedia> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/automatically-import-launchpad-ppa-keys.html
<pdsmedia> that one has complains if you see comments
<pdsmedia> then you find other scripts that are supposed fixed that end out giving away you root directory password
<geirha> i got that for the vbox ppa. oracle changed the key on it after taking over sun
<iceflatline> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/59304
<geirha> just went back to the site and copy/pasted the wget|apt-key line again
<phillw1> iceflatline: take a look over at http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221323 for a trusted source
<phillw1> oops, you can actually use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221323 that was the swiss mirror of the main ubuntu forum
<pdsmedia> thanks
<iceflatline> phillwl: thanks.
<pdsmedia> that's a far simpler fix that what I saw on the searched sites
<phillw1> pdsmedia: there's one nice thing about ubuntu (and linux in general), you're very rarely the first person to have had the problem :-)
<iceflatline> amen
<phillw1> when you 'google' put +ubuntu at the start of it (the + is important, and no space between it and ubuntu)
<pdsmedia> I'm aware of that but there are a lot of bogus fixes out there... maybe MS hackers trying to shut down Ubuntu installs
<phillw1> pdsmedia: when you land on the ubuntu forums, you're pretty safe. If the thread has a few people discussing, you're even more safe, if the thread has ubuntu members / admins / QA people / LocO team members, then you are very safe. Remember, if you are at all unsure - ASK :-)
<pdsmedia> good advice. thanks
<phillw1> pdsmedia: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=57 will take you back to ubuntu forum, but explain it a bit more in depth
<linux_is_my_hero> good evening :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> hows everyone doing tonight?
<acerimmer_> hey all.
<pdsmedia> thanks phillwl
<mikubuntu> hola, wasssup in here tonite
<pedro3005> evening
<linux_is_my_hero> acerimmer_: u got any experience with sound issues? i have a bug where instead of having the speaker with sound waves in my panel, i have a hollow speaker with dotted lines.
<acerimmer_> linux_is_my_hero: hollowspeaker?  it's muted?
<linux_is_my_hero> acerimmer_: no, its not muted.
<acerimmer_> linux_is_my_hero: what distro?  and have you changed any appearance configs?
<linux_is_my_hero> 10.04 lucid...and i have stock appearance settings.
<acerimmer_> linux_is_my_hero: that is weird.  I have a script that will reset all gnome panels back to default.  But if you run it, you've obviously got to rebuild the panels...
<mikubuntu> acerimmer, but this is not really not designated as an 'installation' channel either
<acerimmer_> mikubuntu: i tried.  sounds like a brainstorm suggestion if not a channel mod suggestion
<mikubuntu> ya, i think so
<linux_is_my_hero> acerimmer_: im gunna check the alsamixer at the tty to see if its the panel or actually the drivers, because im not getting any sound either.
<acerimmer_> ok - following this one
<mikubuntu> it was very frustrating getting up and running for me, and i didn't know ANYTHING ... when i help my friends with installations i walk them hand in hand thru the process
<acerimmer_> mikubuntu: well that's better than my method...
<mikubuntu> which is?
<acerimmer_> trashed xp/win7 repeatedly, tried wubi then manned up to dual.
<acerimmer_> THEN decided I HAD to have hackintosh with all 3 OS's
<mikubuntu> i hate ms so much i'd never dual
<linux_is_my_hero> yeah it appears alsamixer has been uninstalled because i cant run it from the tty.
<mikubuntu> gotta go do a cab ride, see ya guys
<acerimmer_> linux_is_my_hero: strange indeed
<linux_is_my_hero> acerimmer_: and i cant install alsamixer either.
<linux_is_my_hero> i have duty tomorrow and im watching a dvd...oh well, thanks for your help.
<linux_is_my_hero> goodnight.
<acerimmer_> cya
<phillw1> pedro3005: either I've gone deaf, or it has quietened down ;-)
<pedro3005> phillw1, indeed :) and you, my friend, should be asleep!
<pedro3005> :P
<phillw1> I've been doing some lubuntu stuff & am still trying to get my baby forum back to as it should be
<pedro3005> phillw1, it has grown up now :P
<phillw1> it will always be 'my baby' :p
<dtwrites> Using 9.10 and Firefox 3.5, why can I not run videos on Yahoo News (or any other apparently)?
<dtwrites> There's no "you need to download plugin" sign...so ?
<phillw1> dtwrites: head over to http://firefox-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/05/flash-optimization.html and ensure you do not have conflicting plugins (I do it the manual way, so expect "Not found" errors as you remove everything
<dtwrites> I think I've figured out I have no "in-use" plugins. Thanks for the connection.
<phillw1> that set of instructions will clear everything down and give you a 'clean' flash environment, if you are still having problems, pop over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567 as lovinglinux  keeps a close eye on things and is an all round 'good guy'
<phillw1> (even if he's a zylon)
<dtwrites> lol, thanks phillwl
<methods> hi
<methods> for some reason since i upgraded to the new ubuntu my sound is much lower i can barely hear it at full volume...
<Chesamo> methods: in Terminal, type "alsamixer"... in there, there should be a slider called "PCM". See if that's down any lower than 84.
<acerimmer_> methods: check your sound settings for defaults
<methods> yea i tried that
<Chesamo> methods: Which... oh god.... which method? *snrk*
<methods> acerimmer_: defaults ? i went into pulse audio control and pushed all the volumens up... even the output device
<methods> i tried both
<acerimmer_> methods: exactly what i was thinking
<methods> this is very strange for me
<methods> i can't really seem to see any other place that i could set it higher
<acerimmer_> methods:  and match your output to your config?  i.e. stereo  not 5.1 if that's what you have
<methods> hm
<methods> where?
<Chesamo> System > Preferences > Sound
<acerimmer_> >output
<methods> i have it set to analog speakers
<methods> it's a usb headset
<Chesamo> Is the right card selected?
<methods> h
<methods> what is the profile ?
<methods> profile is set to analog stereo output
<ZachK_> sup punks
<acerimmer_> methods: also see >applications
<methods> yea they are all set up
<edlik>  I am using a live cd to try to move my home file to a usb storage device, it tells me I dont have permission, is there a simple way to get this done? I need to save my home in order to do a reinstall ubuntu and yes I will be creating a seperate home partition this time:)
<methods> i clicked every possible button
<Chesamo> methods: Is there not an option to -- Hi ZachK_ -- an option to select which card to configure?
<methods> yea i picked the right one
<ZachK_> hey ches
<Chesamo> edlik: open Terminal, navigate to your home dir, type "gksudo nautilus ." You'll have permission.
<Chesamo> edlik: include the leriod.
<Chesamo> period*
<phillw1> ensure that under hardware that you do not have the modem selected, as that can also play havock with sound
<methods> yea i dont even see modem anywhere
<edlik> Chesamo: awesome, thanks
<phillw1> Chesamo: I'm not in ubuntu atm, but the hardware drivers are in the Systems --> admin part?
<methods> yea nothing works
<methods> it use to be way louder
<Chesamo> phillw1: jockey-gtk? Yes, it's in System > Administration
<methods> hm it use to say unamplified
<methods> now it's better
<methods> perhaps messing around in alsamixer allowed me to do that
<methods> it's still not super loud but it's better
<edlik> Chesamo: I have obtained root premissions but nautilus now only shows the files on the live cd, is there a way to access my original "home" folder?
<Chesamo> Is your hard drive mounted onto the LiveCD?
<methods> thanks
<edlik> I can access it from "places"
<Chesamo> edlik: Access it there, because that will make it mount.
<Chesamo> edlik: Then, note where it's mounted (probably /media/something) and open Terminal. type "cd /media/<whatever>/home/<username>/" to get to the hard drive.
<Chesamo> edlik: then type "gksudo nautilus ." (including the period) and it'll launch a file browser there.
<Buuntu> how big of a partition do you guys recommend for ubuntu with a separate /home partition
<Chesamo> Buuntu: 3/4ths
<Buuntu> Chesamo, ths?
<Chesamo> Buuntu: Three-quarters of the drive
<Buuntu> Chesamo, oh lol, nvm
<Buuntu> Chesamo, the /home partition is separate though...
<Chesamo> Buuntu: Yes, I'm aware. "drive" != "partition"
<Chesamo> Buuntu: The drive is the whole thing. A partition is just one "slice".
<Buuntu> Chesamo, I know, but you're saying 3/4 of the whole drive just for everything but /home???
<Chesamo> Buuntu: My / partition is ~20GB, and my /home partition is ~80GB.
<Chesamo> Can someone confirm that's standard practice? I think it is, but I'm not too sure.
<acerimmer_> Chesamo: well that should be enough for the OS.  Guess you can do what you like with the rest.
<acerimmer_> "Standard Practice" is NOT to make a dedicated /home.  You're ahead of the curve already.
<acerimmer_> :)
<Chesamo> heh. You know what I meant.
<Chesamo> :P
<Buuntu> Chesamo, I'll go with 15 or 20 for that partition I think.  3/4 of the drive for me would be over 200GBs :P.  I also have 2 OSs and am planning on installing other linux distros
<Chesamo> Buuntu: Well I mean 3/4 of what space you're reserving for Ubuntu.
<acerimmer_> 80 gig is a lot.  Unless your loading up heaps of vids or music, I would think you'll be filling that space for some time to come.
<Chesamo> acerimmer_: Transmission gets more usage than Firefox on my laptop :P
<acerimmer_> Chesamo: i understand.  Well, hdd's are cheap...
<Buuntu> also, will I run into problems if I use the same /home for more than one distro?
<Chesamo> Buuntu: Not in theory, but the configs are stored there.
<Chesamo> Buuntu: Keep that in mind.
<acerimmer_> Buuntu: never done it, but it sounds reasonable.  google fu for multi-distro managment
<ZachK_> _x[x]: hello
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: morning to you
<ZachK_> ah hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> how are you ?
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: got any idea why my ipod touch won't connect to any internet functions? The Wifi IP that's being assigned to it starts with 169 which apparently isn't good...
<ZachK_> and i'm good btw
<ZachK_> thanks for asking
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: sorry - I am anti iAnything and hence never buy nor have to deal with any of their iFailings :(
<ZachK_> k
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: I'm oold fashioned I use a phone to talk to people and computers for internet :) you youngsters :D
<ZachK_> it's not a phone either.
<hobgoblin> or possibly just old ;)
 * ZachK_ is a bit old fashioned as well
<hobgoblin> no I know - that is my point lol
<snc> hello, i would like to auto mount my ext3 partition on logon (just like the system drive does)
<duanedesign> hello snc
<duanedesign> you will need to add it to your fstab
<snc> manualy edit fstab with a text editor
<snc> i have done that before :) and after failing i had to format the drive again
<snc> (i dont get fstab ... sorry :)) )
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> get the uuid of the partition using the command: sudo blkid
<ZachK_> snc: in the Terminal paste the command taht duanedesign gave you
<snc> yes, done
<duanedesign> snc: also make a copy of your fstab:  sudo cp /etc/fstab  /etc/fstab.bak
<duanedesign> snc: that way if things get screwy you can run the command :  mv /etc/fstab.bak /etc/fstab
<duanedesign> to restore your original file
<snc> mhm
<duanedesign> decide on a mount point. like  /media/data
<duanedesign> sudo mkdir /media/data
<duanedesign> then add an entry to the bottom of your fstab like:
<snc> done...
<duanedesign> UUID=3f8c5321-7181-40b3-a867-9c04a6cd5f2f  /media/data  ext3  defaults  0  0
<duanedesign> of course using your UUID :)
<snc> mhm
<snc> is it the same with ext4? (i guess not, its still good to ask)
<snc> oh and fstab looks scrambled (different spacings between entries) that slightly makes me "not want" to edit such system scripts ... is that (different spacing) normal?
<duanedesign> snc: yes the spacing is fine
<duanedesign> as long as there is a space between columns
<snc> mhm ..
<snc> is there anything else i should do?
<duanedesign> snc: i think that is it
<snc> ok :) thanks duanedesign & zachk
<snc> hello again :)
<snc> i managed to automount my second drive now
<snc> now i would like to link it to its previously default location like "/media/Home" ... currently it is in "/dev/hda1" and none of the applications work anymore ..
<paulchain> anyone know how to fix the flickering Ubuntu does when you open certain programs or log in with the ATI 4650 video card?
<duanedesign> hello paulchain
<paulchain> hi
<hobgoblin> paulchain: not had much to do with ATI cards but do you have the driver installed from hradware drivers in the sys admin menu? Driver downloaded and installed from ATI? Compiz turned on or off?
<paulchain> compiz is on idk how to turn it off :P
<hobgoblin> System - Preference - Appearances - Visual Effects - None
<paulchain> yeah then i have disabled it and the flickering still continues its like big black lines about 1-2 inches thick across the screen they flicker for a few min then go away
<hobgoblin> and the other questions I asked?
<Klojum> Anyone having experience with installing 10.04 on an Asus M3A78-EM in a RAID-setup? Ubuntu is unable to create the partitions on the RAID-disks. Is it possible that there is no default support for RAID on this motherboard??
<Phil__> hey guys
<hobgoblin> hi
<Phil__> whatsup
<Phil__> be back in a sec
<MagicJ> I intend to install a computer running ubuntu in my bar so that patrons can use it as a public access terminal.  I want to disable the icon in the panel that allows them to disconnect from the network - how do I do that?  There is no remove when I right click on it I of course get the connection info
<MagicJ> is this room alive?
<holstein> nhandler: hey
<holstein> i would just lock that down
<holstein> permission wise
<holstein> BUT you can just remove the notification area from the panel i suppose
<holstein> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/add-restrictions-to-your-ubuntu-system-with-lockdown-editor-pessulus/
<MagicJ> thanks - and how do I lock it down or - better still remove it from the panel - this is really the question
<holstein> pessulus is handy
<MagicJ> actually - ignore my last question till I look at the URL you just gave me
<MagicJ> thanks
<holstein> you just right click on the whole thing on the panel to remove it
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i used pessulus to do something kinda like what your doing
<holstein> MagicJ: ALSO there is the 'guest' account
<holstein> you might want to take advantage of that
<holstein> where in theory, it doesnt matter what the user changes
<holstein> you just restart the box, and its back to normal
 * holstein gotta run
<holstein> good luck :)
<nhandler> holstein: Hi
<MagicJ> I want to prevent users from clicking on the network icon and then disconnecting from the network.  How do I do this?  I can not seem to remove it from the panel since when I right-click it - this activates it
<Chesamo> You can uninstall the network manager applet
<wise_crypt> MagicJ : or try this http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/add-restrictions-to-your-ubuntu-system-with-lockdown-editor-pessulus/
<MagicJ> hey guys - sorry - did not see the response
<MagicJ> I really don't want to uninstall the applet if I can avoid it because it would be nice for the other users.  But lets assume I do agree to do that,.  How would I uninstall it
<MagicJ> and wise crypt - ty - I am reading that site now
<MagicJ> I actually just installed pessus - doesn't give me the option I need here - but thanks
<shredder12> MagicJ, why not just remove nm-applet for a while by killing the process nm-applet. When you need it back, just press Alt-F2 and run nm-applet
<MagicJ> ah - now I like that - let me try it - brb
<shredder12> MagicJ, it just removes the icon, the connection persists. I tried that
<holstein> hello nhandler :)
<buzzard> MagicJ: forgive me, I'm new here, but it seems to me like the built in Guest session does just what you're asking for. When I switch to that account my networking icon in the panel disappears.
 * holstein was off at the local LUG meeting 
<buzzard> I must be missing something
<holstein> a very well attended DD presentation
<holstein> MagicJ: did you try that guest account?
<holstein> that might be just what you need for a public machine
<holstein> and its easy
<holstein> and buzzard ^^ says the net applet is not available to guests
<MagicJ> I don't like the guest account much and it still has that icon there.  Sorry, phone rang, about to test the kill idea
<MagicJ> well
<MagicJ> so much for killing the applet - it kills the connection
<holstein> MagicJ: let me link you somewhere
<holstein> http://www.firestormcafe.com/
<holstein> this is a local coffee shop
<holstein> local to me
<holstein> the guy that set up the pubil terminals is a friend
<holstein> hes got them on timed logins
<holstein> and a custom locked down launcher
<holstein> im sure he would share his experiences if you can get him via email
<MagicJ> I will ty
<MagicJ> what is his name
<holstein> im sure there is a link on the site
<holstein> and its name is scott
<holstein> you can tell him holstein from IRC suggested you conteact him
<holstein> hes busy, but im sure he'll share time permitting
<holstein> its a great set-up
<holstein> and quite bullet-proof
<holstein> he did the setup so when the machines reboot, a lot of important system files get rewritten
<holstein> SO in the case of an error, or emergency
<holstein> the other staff just restart the boxes
<holstein> these are jaunty boxes, and AFAIK they've been running great since install
<mininessie> is there a gui for creating a custom kernel
<Chesamo> no
<Chesamo> mininessie: the kernel's written in (I asume) C, you can't graphically customize taht
<Chesamo> that*
<paultag> wait
<paultag> I think there is Chesamo
<Chesamo> The kernel?
<paultag> mininessie, I think there is a GTK menu. One second. What WM do you use?
<paultag> Chesamo, yeah
<holstein> !chesamo
<ubot2> Factoid 'chesamo' not found
<holstein> hmmm
<Chesamo> paultag...... are you sure? <_<
<paultag> Chesamo, 90%
<mininessie> paultag, WM?
<paultag> mininessie, window manager, GNOME, KDE, Flux?
<dtwrites> Oookay, I'm officially too dumb to figure this out. I'm trying to install stand alone flash player and I can't figure out how to make installation manager install it.
<mininessie> paultag, gnome
<paultag> OK
<paultag> try this mininessie
<paultag> mininessie, make gconfig
 * holstein google fail - chesamo kennel for DOGS ;)
<paultag> if not, try a make xconfig
<Chesamo> holstein funny story...
<dtwrites> Either from the desktop or from archive manager (which will open the folder).
<Chesamo> paultag Neither of those affect the kernel though
<mininessie> paultag, neither of them work
<paultag> mininessie, are you compiling from scratch?
<paultag> Chesamo, they will if he is hacking together a custom kernel
<mininessie> paultag, i haven't started
<paultag> mininessie, you need to download linux source code, and then you can do it
<paultag> mininessie, you can't configure an already compiled kernel
<Chesamo> paultag I've never seen a way to modify the source code graphically like that.
<paultag> mininessie, http://kernel.org/
<paultag> Chesamo, it's like make menuconfig
<paultag> Chesamo, except not ncurses, it's gtk+
<holstein> thats when i though i was looking for the package named chesamo
<paultag> holstein, what are you trying to do?
<paultag> dtwrites, what do you need?
<mininessie> so is there a gtk to modify the source code of kernel
<dtwrites> Brain-transplant
<paultag> dtwrites, :P
<dtwrites> I followed the directions and downloaded flashplayer stand alone on my desktop. And there it sits.
<holstein> paultag: i was just interested in the idea of a custom kernel builder GUI
<paultag> mininessie, sure, with an IDE, but there is a lot of source code. If you just want to set up how it runs, you can configure the kernel without rewriting it. If you want to contribute to the linux project, ask in #linux
<holstein> and i misunderstood
<paultag> holstein, yeah :)
<holstein> 14:51 <+paultag> I think there is Chesamo
<paultag> holstein, it works just like you think it does. Try checking out the kernel and doing a make gconfig
<paultag> holstein, oh, sorry, I was talking with Chesamo :)
<holstein> i thought that meant try 'chesamo'
<dtwrites> You have to go into a folder and pull the stand alone out. I did that. I don't know where to go from there that works.
<holstein> lol
<mininessie> paultag, that and if i can turn off/on options
<paultag> dtwrites, are you trying to get flash in Firefox?
<paultag> mininessie, yeah :)
<dtwrites> Yes
<paultag> mininessie, you don't need to edit source
<paultag> dtwrites, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dtwrites> Thanks, off to try it.
<mininessie> paultag, what do i need to do want to do with the kernel
<paultag> dtwrites, sure thing. Don't forget to restart firefox
<paultag> mininessie, what are you trying to do to the kernel? Change stock parameters?
<paultag> mininessie, wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.34.tar.bz2
<paultag> mininessie, tar -xvf linux*
<mininessie> paultag, change like if it supports sound from realtek on version whatever but not version whatever i'd want to enbale that version that is not supported
<paultag> mininessie, cd linux-2.6*
<paultag> mininessie, make gconfig
<paultag> mininessie, that will get you started. Let me find you a walkthrough
<paultag> mininessie, this will do -- http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-26.html
<paultag> mininessie, but feel free to use make gconfig and not make menuconfig
<paultag> mininessie, make menuconfig is a command like text based menu, and gconfig is like an application
<paultag> Boohyeah. Quiet is good.
<tenach> :D
<mininessie> paultag: what do i type in after i got the kernel
<paultag> mininessie, read through that guide I sent you
<paultag> mininessie, just untar it
<mininessie> paultag: okay i did that
<paultag> mininessie, cd into the directory
<paultag> mininessie, and make gconfig
<mininessie> paultag: make gconfig didn't work
<paultag> mininessie, try make xconfig
<mininessie> tried that too
<paultag> mininessie, make menuconfig
<mininessie> failed too
<paultag> mininessie, did you no cd into the directory?
<mininessie> paultag: ?
<paultag> mininessie, did you no cd into the directory?
<mininessie> paultag: no cd ?
<paultag> mininessie, not *
<mininessie> huh
<paultag> mininessie, cd into the directory
<paultag> mininessie, you can't run a make if you are not in the same dir as the Makefile
<paultag> mininessie, slow down, and follow every line. They are not in there for fun, each step is critical
<mininessie> paultag: where does it untar at
<paultag> mininessie, you tell me :/
<paultag> mininessie, what commands did you run?
<mininessie> paultag: hold on a sex
<paultag> wa wa wee wa
<mininessie> sec not sex
<mininessie> paultag: it still doesn't work
<paultag> mininessie, what commands did you run?
<paultag> mininessie, slow down, let's go through this slowly
<paultag> mininessie, this is not easy, and not meant for anyone who does not know what a virtual void struct is
<paultag> wait, that's not even a thing
<paultag> a virtual void private method
<mininessie> paultag: i ran wget then untared it then cd it then ran make menuconfig make xconfig make gconfig
<paultag> mininessie, can you please pastebin exactly what you did
<paultag> mininessie, vauge stuff does not do it
<paultag> !pastebin > mininessie
<ubot2> mininessie, please see my private message
<paultag> well that defeats the purpose
<mininessie> paultag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445245/ i'll get you the rest in a minute
<paultag> that's not what I need mininessie
<paultag> mininessie, I need the _commands_ you ran
<mininessie> paultag: wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.34.tar.bz2
<mininessie> paultag: then i ran  tar -xf linux-2.6.34.tar.bz2
<paultag> mininessie, what next
<paultag> OK
<paultag> mininessie, then what
<mininessie> paultag: then i ran make gconfig
<paultag> mininessie, I said to cd in
<paultag> mininessie, cd linux-2.6.34
<paultag> mininessie, then run your make.
<paultag> mininessie, you should follow the guide I gave you
<mininessie> paultag: i did line for line
<paultag> apparently not :)
<mininessie> paultag: hold on getting kernel again
<dtwrites> I'm back! "sudo apt-get install etc, etc." didn't work. Says... can't find flashplug... so forth.
<dtwrites> Stupid plug in is sitting on my desktop.
<paultag> heyya dtwrites
<dtwrites> Hey paultag.
<paultag> stno, flashplugin-nonfree
<paultag> erm dtwrites *
<paultag> dtwrites, what's the output of lsb_release -a ?
<mininessie> paultag: when i untar it i got an error
<dtwrites> Paultag, you might as well be speaking greek. where do I find lsb_release -a? In terminal?
<paultag> dtwrites, yeah
<dtwrites> A minute
<mininessie> paultag: it gave me no such file or directory on many many files
<paultag> dtwrites, run this for me ( quickly ) after you run that --
<paultag> if [ "c$(cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse)" != "x" ]; then echo "OK"; else echo "No"; fi;
<mininessie> paultag: help me
<dtwrites> No LSB modules are available.
<dtwrites> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<dtwrites> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<dtwrites> Release:	9.10
<dtwrites> Codename:	karmic
<dtwrites> diane@diane-desktop:~$
<paultag> mininessie, I'm going to. Jesus christ, I'm not getting paid to help you guys. One at a time
<paultag> OK dtwrites, and that command I gave you that I Just whipped up that looks like garbage
<dtwrites> umhm?
<paultag> mininessie, you are trying to do something hugely complex. dtwrites has a simple issue. Hold on.
<paultag> dtwrites, if [ "c$(cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse)" != "x" ]; then echo "OK"; else echo "No"; fi;
<mininessie> paultag: running that kernel thingy
<paultag> dtwrites, is the output of that "OK" or "No"
<dtwrites> -k
<paultag> dtwrites, copy and paste works better then transcribing. When you do it by hand it's prone to errors
<paultag> shit, and change that to "c" not "x" dtwrites at the end
<dragondon> greetings all!  'm trying to stop iptables from logging evry dropped connection.  've deleted the rule that tells it to but it seems there's something else going on....
<dtwrites> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `then' (okay)
<paultag> mininessie, here, you can get some help while you wait in #ubuntu-kernel
<paultag> dtwrites, remember the ;
<paultag> dragondon, wait around, someone will get to you, I'm swamped right now :)
<dragondon> paultag: thanks dude, have fun :)
<paultag> dragondon, sure thing
<paultag> dtwrites, any luck?
<dtwrites> No yet
<dtwrites> *not yet
<paultag> dtwrites, what's it doing?
<paultag> dtwrites, screw it. Can you copy and paste the text to pastebin for me? gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<paultag> !pastebin | dtwrites
<ubot2> dtwrites: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dtwrites> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `else'
<paultag> dtwrites, I did not know you were writing this out by hand. Are you on a different machine then the one you are working on?
<paultag> dtwrites, you should not transcribe, it is always better to copy and paste verbatim
<dtwrites> No, I'm on the same machine.
<paultag> dtwrites, copy paste! :)
<paultag> dtwrites, shift + ctrl + v to paste in a terminal
<dtwrites> I've got it, now to put it on tinyurl
<paultag> wait, what?
<paultag> dtwrites, dtwrites,
<paultag> erm
<paultag> dtwrites, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dtwrites> That's what the bot says.
<paultag> dtwrites, you read it wring :)
<paultag> dtwrites, For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dtwrites> I'm not surprised.
<paultag> the second is for images
<dtwrites> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445274/ <- with luck!
<paultag> looks good dtwrites :)
<paultag> One sec dtwrites
<dtwrites> Not a problem, Paultag. Take your time.
<paultag> Ahha dtwrites, you are missing multiverse
<paultag> dtwrites, One sec, let me brew up a command for you
<dtwrites> Is this not something I'll find on my add/remove pages program?
<dtwrites> *packages.
<paultag> nope dtwrites :)
<dtwrites> I'm doomed.
<paultag> dtwrites, this will add a whole lot of software to your system once you do an update
<paultag> dtwrites, not if you ctrl + c, then ctrl + shift + v
<paultag> dtwrites, I got your back
<dtwrites> Thanks. I didn't know this was a two-day project. =)
<paultag> Oh shit :/
<paultag> dtwrites, it's power pc?
<dtwrites> Yes
<paultag> One sec dtwrites :/
<paultag> dtwrites, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Flash,%20Flash%20video%20and%20Gnash
<paultag> dtwrites, they work _ok_
<dtwrites> Thanks. Wish me luck. ;)
<paultag> dtwrites, it's nothing like it should be, but it "runs". You will be able to get some degree of success with these packages, but _noting_ like an x86
<paultag> dtwrites, Good luck!!!
<paultag> dtwrites, sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<paultag> dtwrites, give that a copy paste and restart firefox :)
<dtwrites> It's working!!!! You're a genius!!!!
<paultag> dtwrites, nah :P
<paultag> dtwrites, good luck! hope it works for you :)
<mininessie> paultag: is it my turn yet
<paultag> mininessie, sure. What's up
<dtwrites> Thanks, paultag. Later
<paultag> dtwrites, cheers
<mininessie> paultag: okay i am trying to do the custom kernel thing and when i tar -xjvf linux-2.6.34.tar.bz2 -C /usr/src it says there is not such file or directory
<paultag> dtwrites, sudo mkdir /usr/src && sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami`
<paultag> shit not you dtwrites
<paultag> mininessie, ^
<dtwrites> Good.
<paultag> dtwrites, you're all set :P
<mininessie> paultag: that doesn't work
<paultag> mininessie, what's the error
<paultag> mininessie, you have to help me and give me error messages. I can't ESP the screen from here
<mininessie> paultag: mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/src': File exists
<paultag> well shit, then tar is lying
<paultag> mininessie, run the second half
<paultag> mininessie, the chown
<mininessie> paultag: Try `chown --help' for more information.
<paultag> mininessie, sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami`
<paultag> Oh doh
<paultag> mininessie, sudo chown -R /usr/src `whoami`:`whoami`
<mininessie> paultag: chown: invalid user: `/usr/src'
<paultag> mininessie, sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` /usr/src
<mininessie> paultag: okay that gave me no error
<paultag> mininessie, re run your tar command
<mininessie> okay it worked
<paultag> mininessie, continue with your guide now
<mininessie> paultag: okay i did but it doesn't work
<paultag> mininessie, you can't be vague
<paultag> mininessie, if you are then I will be, it's all I can do
<paultag> mininessie, if you want exact help, give me exact details
<mininessie> paultag: okay i ran cd /usr/src
<mininessie> paultag: then i ran make gconfig make xconfig make menuconfig
<paultag> no
<paultag> only one of those mininessie
<mininessie> paultag: i did then one at a time
<paultag> mininessie, what' the output of pwd?
<mininessie> paultag: make: *** No rule to make target `gconfig'.  Stop.
<paultag> mininessie, ls | grep Make
<mininessie> paultag: okay then what
<paultag> mininessie, oh then do something
<paultag> mininessie, I need command output!!
<paultag> mininessie, I still am waiting on pwd and the ls | grep Make
<mininessie> paultag: pwd is /usr/src
<paultag> mininessie, cd linux*
<paultag> mininessie, make gconfig
<mininessie> paultag:   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash * * Unable to find the GTK+ installation. Please make sure that * the GTK+ 2.0 development package is correctly installed... * You need gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0. *   HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_askvalue’: scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return va
<paultag> w00t
<paultag> one sec mininessie
<mininessie> paultag: okay
<paultag> mininessie, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libncurses-dev
<paultag> two more after that mininessie
<mininessie> paultag: okay what do i when that is installed
<paultag> mininessie, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libglade2-dev
<paultag> mininessie, then try make gconfig
<mininessie> paultag: just a sec
<mininessie> paultag: okay it worked a new box showed up
<paultag> mininessie, fire away and follow the rest of that guide.
<mininessie> paultag: i just go to make sure i know what i am doing
<paultag> mininessie, I don't know what I am doing after this point -- if you need help on the kernel, try #ubuntu-kernel
<malev_> how can I use ls to search for a file in a directories structure?
<paultag> malev_, do you want to as an exersise or just find a file?
<malev_> just to find a file
<paultag> malev_, find .
<malev_> it's not working. for example I need ot find test_helper.rb
<malev_> find . test_helper.rb
<malev_> and it list me all the files in the . structure
<paultag> malev_, | grep
<malev_> cool
<paultag> malev_, find . | grep test_helper.rb
<glorious> How can I change that ugly, ugly lockout screen to something nicer looking?
<paultag> what lockout screen glorious?
<glorious> That's the one thing I feel embarrased about letting preUbuntu folks see.
<paultag> well OK then
<paultag> glorious, what lockout screen
<glorious> um when you walk away from the computer and come back and it asks for your password.  A book I read said it was called the lockout screen
<paultag> glorious, press ctrl + alt + l
<paultag> glorious, that screen?
<drubin> glorious: He wants a themed lock screen
<drubin> blah paultag ^
<drubin> and yes that screen
<paultag> drubin, you can help him, I don't know how to do it :)
<glorious> yes, that's the one
<drubin> I don't know either
<drubin> all I know is that running gnome-screensaver-command --lock puts it there
<paultag> what's so ugly about it?
<paultag> perhaps we can get a patch in place
<drubin> glorious: Did you google at all for this?
<paultag> I don't see an issue with it, I actually like it glorious
<drubin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052367
<drubin> paultag: it is just a personal preference.
<paultag> I know drubin
<glorious> its so bare plain.  I switched to Ubuntu studio and it looks a little nicer now, but still
<drubin> wow lag is killing me, I hope that link is helpfull it was the first one in google and was marked "solved" but it isn't loading for me
<paultag> glorious, what do you want it to look like?
<drubin> glorious: looks like you are going to have to download  another theme for it
 * paultag thinks it's GTK based
<paultag> you should be able to hack it
<glorious> drubin, Yes, that looks like it might help.
<drubin> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Hacker+logo+lock+scren?content=89030
<glorious> I wanted to learn how to change it 'cuz there are some folks that I want to introduce Ubuntu two, but I am hoping to change that part so it won't be so plain.
<glorious> and embarrasing to me
<drubin> :)
<drubin> I wont be able to help you but  there is the source theme you should be able to download it and play with it
<drubin> sorry can't be of more help
<glorious> Hey that will probably help lots.  I'd googled w/o luck so thanks!
<glorious> this is my first time on this channel.  I wanted to figure out how to get on so that I could support these potential new ubuntu folks
<glorious> Actually is been probably 10 years since I used irc.  I think I used mirc on Win95
<glorious> frankly I had trouble figuring out how to get here.  I finally succeeded using Konversation
<drubin> glad we could help you
<glorious> before briefly I tried and failed with empathy, xchat-gnome, pidgin,irssi,
<glorious> I'm glad too.  Thank you drubin and paultag!
<paultag> sure
<glorious> I think Konversation is working for me because I can figure out where to go to do things with its interface.  I couldn't with the others.
<mininessie> paultag: help i put in make modules_install make: *** No rule to make target `modules_install'.  Stop.
<glorious> thanks again folks!
<paultag> mininessie, what's the output of pwd
<paultag> mininessie, _you need to be in your project dir to run make_
<paultag> mininessie, cd /usr/src/linux*
<mininessie> paultag: pwd
<mininessie> paultag: i got it thanks
<paultag> yeah
<mininessie> paultag: i ran mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.34 2.6.34 and it said mkinitrd command not found
<paultag> mininessie, mkinitramfs
<mininessie> paultag: how do i load into my new kernel if it does give me the grub menu option to choose what kernel version i want
<mininessie> doesn't
<paultag> mininessie, sudo update-grub
<mininessie> paultag: yeah but its not the top of of the list the kernel 2.6.34 is not a top of the list
<paultag> mininessie, dunno. I'm not a grub expert :)
<glorious> I found out the 'screen lock' is also called the lock dialog screen (and probably other names also)
<paultag> that's the one I know it as glorious :)
<glorious> I see why I had a hard time learning about it -- there aren't too many custom ones offered on gnome-look.org and they go by several different names.
<glorious> acerimmer thanks for the help on the other channel
<acerimmer> glorious: do it worked then??
<acerimmer> n p
<dragondon> Greetings all,  how does one stop iptables from logging every dropped connection into the system logs.  I've deleted the rule that tells it to...
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-06
<glorious> Yes acerimmer I think it worked.  I have to reboot to confirm.
<acerimmer> outstanding.  lemme know
<nuboon2age> acerimmer, it worked 1/2 way.  The logout screen was correct, the login screen was still lubuntu
<acerimmer> i got instant changes when I tried it?  try a diff screen and see
<dododoo> hey guys...i updated from 9.10 to 10.4 in mythbuntu and now all my application fonts are like micro size....is there a way to put all fonts to default sizes?  like a reconfigure fonts?
<dododoo> mythbuntu uses xfce
<newtoubuntu> I need help with MythTV; I am very new to Ubuntu - I downloaded MythTv and have no clue how to set it up to watch television.
<newtoubuntu> did I join an empty room?
<collinp> No.
<collinp> There's just not many people around right now. No clue why.
<newtoubuntu> awwe
<newtoubuntu> I see
<collinp> I've very little experience with MythTV, though, so I can't be of much help.
<newtoubuntu> are you familiar with Mythtv?
<newtoubuntu> i c
<collinp> I'll see what I can do in terms of pointing you in the right direction, though.
<newtoubuntu> thanks man
<newtoubuntu> it says there are 53 people in this room???/
<collinp> Yeah.
<collinp> There's probably something relating to what you need in the MythTV user manual: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Index
<MagicJ> it would do no harm to ask the question in the #ubuntu area
<collinp> Then again, this is also a help channel, so they can get support here. Or should be able to, at least.
<collinp> I'm around most of the time, but yeah.
<newtoubuntu> I will look again in the MythTV wiki.
<newtoubuntu> are you familiar with another DVR/PVR option?
<newtoubuntu> like Boxxe?
<newtoubuntu> there is nobody in #ubuntu area
<newtoubuntu> just kidding
<newtoubuntu> mispelled
<phillw> newtoubuntu: you could always work your way down this list & see if one of the rooms is alive ;-) http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/IRC
<newtoubuntu> thanks dude
<MagicJ> I would like to put a "log out" icon on my desktop.   What is the command for gnome logout.  Sort of equivalent to exit at the shell is what I want
<dragondon>  how does one stop iptables from logging every dropped connection into the system logs.  I've deleted the rule that tells it to..
<dragondon> it seems I delete a rule and suddenly it's back....rather confused here...
<kidtp> hello... this isnt related to ubuntu but what is the channel i could go to if i am having trouble with my xbox? would it be microsoft or xbox or xboxlive or something like that??
<ZachK_> n8ofsp8ds: ok hey again
<n8ofsp8ds> ya
<n8ofsp8ds> zach
<ZachK_> n8ofsp8ds: Yup
<n8ofsp8ds> so i was trying to install srware iron browers
<ZachK_> n8ofsp8ds: ok are you running an Ubuntu install?
<n8ofsp8ds> how do you install files
<n8ofsp8ds> no wubi
<ZachK_> Ubuntu 10.04?
<n8ofsp8ds> yep
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> Go to the Applications -> Software Center
<ZachK_> Search for the program and install it
<n8ofsp8ds> thats it
<n8ofsp8ds> lol
<n8ofsp8ds> wow i feel dumb
<ZachK_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/add-applications/C/index.html
<n8ofsp8ds> one more thing i was trying to install some audio codecs and im keep getting an erro
<n8ofsp8ds> error
<ZachK_> n8ofsp8ds: no you're not dumb....it will take some getting used to....
<ZachK_> What audio codecs?
<n8ofsp8ds> for rhytem box
<n8ofsp8ds> for my ipod
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> ah rthymbox rthymbox...one sec
<ZachK_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rhythmbox
<ZachK_> check that out
<ZachK_> I'm currently using windows so I'm having to search..
<n8ofsp8ds> ya i plan on dual booting
<n8ofsp8ds> even when i get use to it
<ZachK_> apt:ubuntu-restricted-extras?section=universe?section=multiverse
<ZachK_> copy that and paste it into your web browser http bar
<n8ofsp8ds> alright
<n8ofsp8ds> well im heading to bed later thanks for the help again
<tofa> I have loaded windows xp onto my laptop and then ubuntu 10.04 now in the dual boot menu xp doesn't appear.
<hobgoblin> tofa: open a terminal from the apps > accessories menu - run    sudo update-grub   give your password and see if it finds it now
<tofa> Hodgoblin:
<tofa> This is what it found:
<tofa> cd ~/Desktop tar xvf testdisk-6.11.1.linux26.tar.bz2 sudo testdisk-6.11/linux/testdisk_static /dev/sdb
<hobgoblin> update-grub found that?
<hobgoblin> do cd first and try again
<tofa> cd
<hobgoblin> yes - on it's own
<hobgoblin> then do sudo update-grub again
<tofa> cd ~/Desktop tar xvf testdisk-6.11.1.linux26.tar.bz2 sudo testdisk-6.11/linux/testdisk_static /dev/sdb
<tofa> The same thing as without cd
<hobgoblin> tofa - highlight the whole text showing in your terminal please - go to paste.ubuntu.com - paste the text in there - put a name in the name box - then hit paste - give us the url you get - I can see what you are seeing then
<tofa> Done
<hobgoblin> what's the url?
<tofa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445470/
<tofa> sorry forgot that bit
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> can you run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin that for me please - that is a lower case L not a 1
<tofa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445471/
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone up in here
<hobgoblin> yes
<hobgoblin> tofa: let me have a think - it's early and I'm waking up still :) I'll be back soon (ish)
 * ZachK_ is up as well
<ZachK_> hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi
<ZachK_> ZeRoDeAtH50435: what do you need
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok I just found this video and I wanted to know if anyone knew how I can set my desktop to something like that
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU3ZwDBLqu8
<ZachK_> compiz
<ZachK_> don't know if you can get it completely like that but it's a start
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I did not see those options
<ZachK_> well like i said...not sufre
<ZachK_> 'sure
<ZachK_> never used or will use compiz either so...
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok then
<ZachK_> sorry
<ZachK_> ZeRoDeAtH50435: type /join #compiz
<ZachK_> they might be able to help you out there
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok there is a channel for everything
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thanks
<hobgoblin> tofa: can you run this and paste it for me please - sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep "menuentry" | cut -d '"' -f 2
<hobgoblin> I'd be inclined towards copy and paste there :)
<tofa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445476/
<hobgoblin> I'm not getting much luck here - I can ask someone later today - if there's no-one else in here able to help it mightbe worth coming back later on - sort of 5 or 6 hours
<tofa> Cheers.
<hobgoblin> alternatively try #ubuntu or a thread on the forums
<tofa> How can I access the NFTS
<tofa> i.e.
<tofa>  /dev/sda1
<hobgoblin> should be there in places - click on it and it should mount - might want your password
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how do I set my HDMI to 1080p and the screen size to 1366x768 I think
<joe11> hey guys i started using unbuntu and i was trying to install a printer and it ask for password and it wont accept my password
<joe11> keeps saying invalid
<hobgoblin> caps lock - spelling ?
<joe11> check that
<hobgoblin> do you have root rights? is this the first account on the computer?
<joe11> how do get that
<joe11> you
<hobgoblin> sudo
<joe11> im new to linux so
<joe11> sudo ?
<hobgoblin> how are you trying to install this printer?
<joe11> clicking on the deb file
<hobgoblin> yea - I understand you are new :)
<joe11> deb.sh file
<joe11> then i click on run
<hobgoblin> ok - then assuming you are the only user and you are using the account you set up ubuntu with then your password should do the job
<hobgoblin> deb.sh ? where did you get this driver from? and have you first just tried the printers app in the system preferences menu?
<joe11> ya
<joe11> cant find drivers
<joe11> had dl it
<joe11> to
<hobgoblin> ok - so where did you get it and what printer is it please
<joe11> lexmark pro 705
<joe11> from there website
<hobgoblin> I thought you were going to say lexmark ... hang on a mo
<hobgoblin> joe11: does double clicking open a program called gdebi?
<joe11> not that i know of
<hobgoblin> joe11: I assume that the file is on the desktop - open a terminal from the apps accessories menu - do cd Des<tab>  - use the Tab key to autocomplete
<hobgoblin> then do sudo ./lex<tab>  the thing should run then - it will need your normal password - and it will not show in the terminal as you type - this is normal
<hobgoblin> I downloaded the thing and ran it here with no issue
<joe11> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<hobgoblin> from what command - paste the command which gave the error here please
<hobgoblin> morning starcraftman lazybug
<hobgoblin> joe11: it installed here - I went through the thing to the detect printer window
<joe11> i putting what you told me and it giving a list of things
<joe11> in termial
<hobgoblin> ok
<lazybug> morning
<hobgoblin> joe11: it should have opened the lexmark installer - has it?
<joe11> nope
<joe11> i need root access
<hobgoblin> the password still fails then
<joe11> ya
<joe11> its driving me crazy
<joe11> lol
<joe11> doesnt make sense
<hobgoblin> back to the questions I asked at the beginning which you've not answered - is this the first account on the computer?
<joe11> yes
<joe11> sorry
<hobgoblin> are you using the account you set the system up with
<joe11> yes
<hobgoblin> in the terminal run sudo -i
<hobgoblin> give your password - paste the output you get after the password
<joe11> ok now it says root@nathan-desktop
<hobgoblin> ok - exit please
<hobgoblin> that is type exit and enter
<joe11> also sudo -i  would let me type my full password
<hobgoblin> I don't want you in there :)
<hobgoblin> and sudo ./lex<tab> didnt ?
<joe11> it says no such directory
<joe11> probably because its in the desktop
<hobgoblin> Desktop not desktop
<hobgoblin> big big difference
<hobgoblin> cd Desktop
<hobgoblin> then sudo ./lex<tab> should fill in the whole file name - then enter and it will ask for password again
<joe11> damn it keeps saying wrong password but the password works for everthing else
<hobgoblin> joe11: please copy everything that is in your terminal - highlight it with the mouse - and I mean everything
<joe11> athan@nathan-desktop:~$ cd Desktop
<joe11> nathan@nathan-desktop:~/Desktop$  sudo ./lex<tab
<joe11> bash: tab: No such file or directory
<joe11> nathan@nathan-desktop:~/Desktop$ '/home/nathan/Desktop/lexmark-inkjet-09-driver-1.5-1.i386.deb.sh'
<hobgoblin> joe11: try this first chmod +x ~/Desktop/lexmark-inkjet-09-driver-1.5-1.i386.deb.sh
<joe11> nathan@nathan-desktop:~/Desktop$  chmod +x ~/Desktop/lexmark-inkjet-09-driver-1.5-1.i386.deb.sh
<joe11> nathan@nathan-desktop:~/Desktop$
<hobgoblin> please do not paste multiple lines here - use paste.ubuntu.com :)
<hobgoblin> joe11: ok now sudo ./lexmark-inkjet-09-driver-1.5-1.i386.deb.sh
<drubin> joe11: now run the sudo ./lex<tab> again
<joe11> holy crap it work
<drubin> ~\o/~
<hobgoblin> joe11: woohoo - I didn't need to make the thing executable - no idea why you did
<joe11> me either
<drubin> hobgoblin: you did sudo bash ./lex<tab>
<drubin> where bash is the executable thingy
<hobgoblin> drubin: just sudo ./blah
<drubin> wooknows
<hobgoblin> yep :)
<joe11> one more thing how do i install programs from website instead using ubuntu software center
<joe11> websites
<bobo123> hello
<bobo123> I want to copy an ntfs-partition with dd if=/dev/sda1 of=dev_hda1 bs=64K and wonder if I should do something before that command?
<bobo123> I havent used that partition yet since I restarted the computer so it isn't mounted, but should I write something to make shure it isn't mounted before the command is done?
<bobo123> hi sharles, do you know if it is possible to temporary prevent mounting of a partition?
<sharles> don't know, but interested, too, in locking down Ubuntu desktops on network
<bobo123> aha
<magicj> I want to add a "print to pdf " file printer - I know I have done it in the past and it was easy.  How do I do it
<Chesamo> magicj: Ubuntu already has one by default.
<magicj> That's what I thought but I do not see it when I chose 'print' nor when I go to system/printing
<magicj> solved it - I just needed to install cups-pdf which was not there by default
<magicj> oops
<magicj> ty anyway
<CSiD> Can I get some help with choosing a Linux distro? I have been using linux for 2 years but all the distro's I have been using are very unstable on my hardware
<Chesamo> CSiD Well, what kind of hardware are we looking at?
<CSiD> 64-bit Dell Inspiron 1750
<CSiD> Intel integrated graphics, 2.4dual core Intel processor
<CSiD> 6GB RAM
<CSiD> Marvell Yukon ethernet
<CSiD> Intel pro/wireless
<Chesamo> CSiD You can place all of that on one line, you know.
<CSiD> SD Card reader
<CSiD> sorry, first time on IRC
<Chesamo> CSiD Also, which kind of Intel processor?
<CSiD> dual core centrino
<CSiD> 640bit
<CSiD> 64-bit*
<Chesamo> CSiD The centrino line is a specification, not a specific CPU.
<CSiD> 1 sec I'll check my lshw
<Chesamo> CSiD I ask because I'm looking at the product page and they allow the older Pentium Dual CPUs.
<CSiD>      *-cpu
<CSiD>           description: CPU
<CSiD>           product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
<CSiD>           vendor: Intel Corp.
<CSiD>           physical id: 400
<CSiD>           bus info: cpu@0
<CSiD>           slot: Microprocessor
<CSiD>           size: 1600MHz
<CSiD>           capacity: 1600MHz
<CSiD>           width: 64 bits
<CSiD>           clock: 266MHz
<Chesamo> CSiD Don't paste multiple linws
<CSiD>           capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 sss
<Chesamo> lines*
<CSiD> sorry
<Chesamo> CSiD If you have multiple lines, use the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Angus> can someone answer a simple question about resolv.conf for me?
<Chesamo> CSiD Your hardware looks simple enough, can you define "unstable" for me?
<Chesamo> Angus: Post the question and if anyone knows the answer they'll respond
<Angus> thanks
<Angus> from my understanding of the file
<Angus> the lines that start with nameserver
<Chesamo> Angus: If you can, limit it to two lines or less, as well. That makes it easier to read quickly.
<CSiD> at random intervals system locks up and screen freezes, fans stil lrun healthily, but no interrupts are received, even plugging in and/or removing power cable doesnt have reactions, and the sound sticks like a broken cd-player
<Angus> the ip addresses on those lines are "asked" to convert a url into an ip
<CSiD> happened on Debian,Crunchbang, Fedora and OpenSuse
<CSiD> all I need is a steady fast development platform for python perl java C C++
<Angus> is that accurate and what do the lines that say domain lan and search lan do?
<Chesamo> CSiD Have you looked at the kernel logs to try and see what's causing the problem?
<Angus> (and sorry for the length
<CSiD> where is the file ?
<Chesamo> CSiD the dmesg command will bring up the kernel log.
<CSiD> [   21.935625] [drm:i915_setparam] *ERROR* unknown parameter 4
<Chesamo> CSiD That's a very, very specific error. Context? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<CSiD> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/445624/
<Chesamo> CSiD I see two things, neither of which are definitely going to solve your problem. What distro is this in?
<CSiD> crunchbang 9.04 a ubunt uderivative
<CSiD> 64 bit*
<Chesamo> The first thing I see is that the hardware wireless switch is off
<Chesamo> which errors iwconfig
<CSiD> I havent used wireless yet
<Chesamo> Also I see VLC crasing when it attempts to load the Pulse Audio dynamic library
<CSiD> yeah but then starts fine right afterwards and crash timing is unrelated to VLC
<CSiD> I dont think it managed to log the crash
<Chesamo> CSiD What kernel version are you running
<CSiD> pass, its based on Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04)
<CSiD> but same occured in the newest Debian
<Chesamo> CSiD That's not the question I asked. Paste the output of uname -a
<CSiD> sorry
<CSiD> Linux andrew-laptop 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 22:12:12 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Chesamo> CSiD Let me doublecheck something
<CSiD> ok
<Chesamo> CSiD Have you tried updating to the latest kernel?
<CSiD> what command do I run to do that?
<Chesamo> CSiD sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<CSiD> running atm
<Chesamo> CSiD The current kernel version is 2.6.32-22
<Chesamo> CSiD For Ubuntu, anyway.
<CSiD> says a few more seconds
<CSiD> the last line was 'Current status: 7 updates [-16].
<CSiD> '
<Chesamo> CSiD Did you run both commands?
<CSiD> yeah
<CSiD> Linux andrew-laptop 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 22:12:12 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Chesamo> CSiD You have to reboot for a kernel update to take effect.
<CSiD> ok, back i na few minutes
<magicj> In my over zealousness to clean the desktop I have removed the panel that showed the minimized tasks - so I now have a tendancy to open firefox again since I do not see that it is there - how do I get this back
<Chesamo> magicj: Right-click on a Panel > Add to Panel > Window List
<CSiD> back
<magicj> ty - I knew it would be easy
<CSiD> Linux andrew-laptop 2.6.28-19-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 26 23:32:46 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<magicj> much appreciated
<CSiD> is it just me or did the upgrading kernel not work?
<CSiD> Chesamo , I rebooted and he uname -a is still the same
<Chesamo> CSiD Run sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and pastebin the output please?
<CSiD> wats the lin kto the pastebin again?
<Chesamo> CSiD http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<CSiD> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/445633/
<Chesamo> CSiD Interesting... The only thing I can think of is that maybe 9.04 can't upgrade to the latest kernel? It'd be an odd thing but possible...
<CSiD> well tbh I am at the point that all I need is to get any Linux distro installed which will not crash in any circumstance while I am just watchign dvd's/listenign to music and programming (new semester starts n 2-3 months and i need ot be accustomed to my ssytem by then)
<Chesamo> CSiD Can you not try 10.04? Since you clearly know what you're doing I can happily suggest my personal derivative that removes a lot of the unnecessary tools that most power users don't need
<CSiD> well if you could tel lme a derivative that wil lbe light, no games, just enough for what I want then I would be privelidged to know
<Chesamo> CSiD http://www.cs.uml.edu/~aveilleu/projects/ubuntu-minimal/
<Chesamo> CSiD It's not "light" per se, as it uses GNOME, but it certainly takes fewer resources than the mainline distro
<CSiD> so Alternate install cd yeah?
<CSiD> downloading now
<Chesamo> CSiD Yeah. It takes the command-line install and builds a graphical environment from there.
<CSiD> so it takes me directly to a terminal and I just run sud oapt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CSiD> then it lets me instal leverythign I need  and doesnt put anything else on?
<Chesamo> CSiD: No. You download a script that I wrote and run that. ubuntu-desktop installs a ton of extra programs that you (in particular) don't want, like games.
<CSiD> what script?
<Chesamo> CSiD: Read all of the directions. The text version of the script is here: http://www.cs.uml.edu/~aveilleu/projects/ubuntu-minimal/mini.sh.txt
<CSiD> impressive script :D
<Chesamo> CSiD: That's the second version of it. The first version was atrocious x_x  The project has a Launchpad, if you're interested at all.
<CSiD> whats launchpad?
<Chesamo> CSiD It's the Canonical-funded project management website. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-minimal
<CSiD> wow, you work on that...awesome.......
<CSiD> is there any way I would be able to help?
<CSiD> I can write scripts, python,perl,java,some c & C++
<CSiD> (Computer Science student)
<Chesamo> CSiD: The biggest thing the project needs is a list of software for non-GNOME (ie. KDE, Xfce) environments. The script won't change a whole lot.
<Chesamo> CSiD (me too :P )
<CSiD> awesome :D
<CSiD> I am surprised Rhythmbox isnt there thought
<CSiD> it runs perfectly on Gnome with ipod compatibility e.t.c in Ubuntu 10.04
<Chesamo> CSiD ....oh man, I totally thought I had that. I'll make an update shortly
<CSiD> sorry, I might have missed it, I'll check again
<CSiD> couldnt see it, sorry
<Chesamo> CSiD Yeah, it's not there. I can probably replace Totem with it, since they're both based on the gstreamer framework
<CSiD> I usually installed gstreamer, then I can add or remove anything else knowing gstreamer was there
<CSiD> but you might want to add libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3 and libdvdcss
<Chesamo> CSiD I believe they get installed as dependencies
<CSiD> not from my experience, I have always had to install them from terminal and trigger libdvdcss installation due to being illegal in some countries... I would jsut echo a warning before offering installing them
<CSiD> will the wireless and ethernet drivers be there?
<Chesamo> CSiD Yes
<CSiD> cool :D (had issues before with Fedora and OpenSuse for my ethernet
<CSiD> for ipod touch 3rd gen what would I need t isntall? rhythmbox & gtkpod
<CSiD> ?
<Chesamo> CSiD: as far as I know, the 3rd gen iPod touch is not supported
<CSiD> it was supported out of the box in full ubuntu 10.04
<CSiD> mounted recognisable and sync through rhythmbox includign playing music directly from the ipod
<paultag> CSiD, I have a gen1 iTouch 3.0 firmware, and it borks my lib
<paultag> CSiD, what's your issue?
<CSiD> 3.1.3
<Chesamo> CSiD I've not gotten the 3.0 firmware working
<Chesamo> er, 3.1.4? something like that
<paultag> Chesamo, it should work out of the box
<paultag> I can read my library off rb
<Chesamo> 3.1.3
<paultag> One sec
<Chesamo> Not syncing though
<CSiD> 3.1.3 is the newest I know of, I know 4 should be coming out soon to finally enable multiple processes
<CSiD> does sync
<CSiD> just drag and drop the files from anywhere onto hte ipod icon i nrhythmbox
<paultag> I have 3.1.3
<paultag> and it syncs
<CSiD> I rememebr putting it in to charge and almost fell otu of my seat seein it work
<CSiD> lol
<Chesamo> <paultag> CSiD, I have a gen1 iTouch 3.0 firmware, *and it borks my lib* ?
<Chesamo> <paultag> CSiD, I have a gen1 iTouch 3.0 firmware, and it borks my lib
<paultag> CSiD, hahaha, me too. I remember when it was first working and I patched 9.04
<Chesamo> Whoopps. Stupid shift-enter
<paultag> Chesamo, 3.0, the 3.1.3 is ok
<paultag> Chesamo, erm doh
<paultag> Chesamo, 2.0
<paultag> erm doh
<paultag> 1.1.3
<Chesamo> :P
<paultag> thats what I Had before I bumped it up XD
<CSiD> paultag what do I install o na ubuntu minimal install to get the rhythmbox with syncing e.t.c?
<paultag> aye
<paultag> CSiD, rhythmbox, libgpod
<paultag> CSiD, I think that should do it
<CSiD> libgpod, fro mstandard repositories?
<paultag> CSiD, aye from 10.04
<CSiD> paultag where u from?
<paultag> CSiD, USA, Boston
<CSiD> I thought was scotland with the aye
<CSiD> lol
<paultag> CSiD, heh, where are you at?
<CSiD> Scotland
<paultag> CSiD, ah, no way
<CSiD> why no way?
<CSiD> lol
<paultag> CSiD, not often we get scots in here :)
<CSiD> probably because most scots are ignorant and dotn know what linux is, or think is some evil communist shit
<CSiD> lol
<Chesamo> CSiD Please watch your language
<CSiD> sorry
<paultag> CSiD, hey man, I'm a communist
<CSiD> I agree with communism, jsut soem reason most people dont because they r greedy
<paultag> so we kill the ones who take too much >:D
<CSiD> lol, I think thats what they fear
<paultag> aye, that's how it's carried it's self out in the past -- but what is GNU / Linux besides Marxism?
<paultag> there is no private ownership of code, take what you want, give what you can
<paultag> anarcho-syndicate marxist communie
<CSiD> definitely
<paultag> CSiD, did you get libgpod and rb in place?
<CSiD> stil ldownloading 10.04 minimal iso
<paultag> ah, righto
<CSiD> on crunchabng 9.04 atm and it doesnt recognise them
<paultag> ah, yeah, of course
<paultag> Oh shoot
<paultag> CSiD, sudo apt-get install rhythmbox rhythmbox-plugins
<paultag> CSiD, that will depend on libgpod and handle getting that in place
<CSiD> I'll put that i nthe script right now , thanks dude :D
<paultag> CSiD, sure mate. Good luck
<CSiD> if I put the script on the instal lcd as "ubuntu-beginners-script.sh" it shouldnt affect the installation should it (would save me mounting)
<paultag> CSiD, no, but how are you planning on doing that?
<paultag> CSiD, you should not have a file called "xyz.iso" on the disk, that is a disk image that should be extracted onto the disk
<CSiD> open the iso in archive manager, add the .sh i na folder, then burn the iso
<CSiD> I know
<CSiD> lol
<CSiD> would the minimal include perl and python?
<paultag> Ah
<paultag> CSiD, I don't think so
<paultag> CSiD, and anything you apt-get on the CD won't be extracted to the HD
<CSiD> if I run it fro mthe HD
<paultag> CSiD, then you should have perl and python, I think
<CSiD> I could run it fro mhome directory, script loaded to ram, then it will use my cwd which is home to depict hte drive is the hd I think
<paultag> CSiD, sudo chroot
<CSiD> I am runnign through anything I should add to the script....
<CSiD> the rhythmbox stuff,libdvdnav4, libdvdread3, dvdcss, netbeans, gcc
<Chesamo> Well, CSiD, I'm rebuilding the script now
<Chesamo> CSiD if you want to wait until I've finished with that... libdvdnav, libdvdread etc are covered by ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CSiD> brb
<CSiD> so ubuntu-restricted-extras and al I need for dvd's is to run the css script?
<Chesamo> CSiD Yes, as far as I know. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Chesamo> CSiD But if you install VLC Media Player it'll be able to play DVDs out of the box... I think
<CSiD> well al lI need now is to enable flash then go for supepr then instal lit all :D
<Chesamo> CSiD ubuntu-restricted-extras installs Flash too
<CSiD> perfect
<CSiD> right I'm of to have supper then prepare hte iso, I'll let you all know how it goes once I have it up and running, cya's
<Chesamo> Quick question about shell scripting. If I $sudo ./script.sh , then I won't need to sudo in the script, correct?
<drubin> Chesamo: yes
<Chesamo> thanks, drubin
 * drubin goes to fix his netbeans
<Chesamo> Question about aptitude/apt-get. Is it possible to install sun-java6-jre without the license prompt?
<botot> hi, i'm trying to forward gui windows from a ubuntu machine to a windows machine running cygwin
<botot> but i got the error saying : No Display specified
<botot> and if i use -X in ssh
<botot> I got: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Chesamo> botot: what ssh client are you using?
<botot> I installed the cygwin
<botot> and I guess the openssh
<botot> but i got the same thing when using putty
<Chesamo> botot did you install X/Cygwin? http://x.cygwin.com/
<botot> no...
<botot> should i install it?
<Chesamo> botot if you want to forward your X session, yes.
<botot> so should I uninstall the current cygwin i have?
<Chesamo> botot: Not sure, cygwin isn't something I usually play with. I'd imagine X/Cygwin installs its version of Cygwin.
<botot> I see
<botot> Thanks Chesamo! another question: do you recommend using other ssh client on windows?
<Chesamo> botot If you're forwarding X? I'd stick with Xterm (which will be installed with X/Cygwin). I use PuTTY in my normal use, but like I said... I don't forward my X session since I can just use VBox and normally SSH in.
<botot> sorry... but what does VBox do?
<Chesamo> botot VBox = VirtualBox, a program that runs virtual computers. I run Ubuntu underneath Windows when I need to log into remote Ubuntu systems.
<botot> I see..
<botot> I'll look into that and see whether I can use it and just go without X
<botot> really new to this and have little idea about the difference between all these options
<Chesamo> botot Yeah, I just use VBx because it's the simplest solution. Not the most elegant, but the simplest.
<botot> I see
<botot> it seems like i intsalled the cygwin/X before
<botot> i'll go through the installation again and see if I dropped something...
<insanity99> hey guys, can anyone give me information on 'mono'? i need it to apply a mod on heroes of newerth. thanks
<Chesamo> insanity99 Mono is a set of libraries like Microsoft.NET.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> !mono
<ubot2> Factoid 'mono' not found
<holstein> oh well
<Chesamo> insanity99 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_(software)
<holstein> Chesamo: !mono
<insanity99> hmmm so is it legal?
<holstein> ;)
<Chesamo> insanity99: I.... don't see wny not <_<
<Chesamo> holstein But that didn't work :(
<holstein> :/
<Chesamo> why**
<insanity99> some stuff about microsoft patents
<insanity99> think microsoft is pissed about it lol
<insanity99> !mono
<ubot2> Factoid 'mono' not found
<Chesamo> insanity99: Mono is FOSS. Also Ubuntu comes with Mono installed by default. http://www.mono-project.com/DistroPackages/Ubuntu
<insanity99> ok thanks guys
<insanity99> so it can kinda work like wine yeah?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you mean by running windows programs?
<holstein> no
<insanity99> i used it to run an .exe though
<Chesamo> insanity99: No, mono is just a similar implementation. It also has a C# compiler, if you want to compile a program written in C#.
<holstein> i think of it as an opensource .NET clone
<Chesamo> insanity99... um, that's not how it works.
<Chesamo> insanity99 Mono isn't a single program. It's a set of libraries.
<insanity99> ok
<insanity99> here is a link: http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?t=92797 this has you use mono to launch a .exe file
<Chesamo> insanity99: It compiles the C# program using the Mono libraries
<insanity99> oh ok thanks again
<Msnbc> When I boot I get a message saying i am missing modules and that it's dropping to a shell. It says the module is "cat / proc / modules; ls/dev" Followed by an alert "/dev/disk/by-uuid/8c789..." What do I do?
<Chesamo> Msnbc: It sounds like your discs aren't being mounted properly. What's the entire line of the "/dev/disk/by-uuid/" line?
<Msnbc> "dev/disk/by-uuid/8c789b3d-18b-470d-822b-3592fc7092g does not exist"
<Chesamo> Msnbc: Have you changed drives since you've installed Ubuntu?
<Msnbc> Chesamo: No
<Chesamo> Msnbc: Hm... Well, Ubuntu believes this to be true. When you get to the Terminal, run sudo update-grub and reboot. See if that does the trick.
<Msnbc> Chesamo: What should have happened? It gave me a list of errors - cannot open '/dev/sda' while attempting to get disk size
<Chesamo> Msnbc, Yikes, not that. It seems like what it believes to be /dev/sda is no longer there.
<Msnbc> Chesamo: What does that mean?
<Chesamo> Msnbc: Either your drive died (unlikely, since you have the recovery shell) or something got changed internally. Did BIOS recently get changed? Did you move around cables?
<Msnbc> Chesamo: I haven't done anything to my laptop in a long time. On  the software side I just upgraded from karma to lynx
<obiwan_> hey guys
<obiwan_> Ive got a problem... I attempted to install the lastest version of ubuntu on a portable hard drive, everything went fine until I restarted my laptop. It gives me this message "error: no such device: really long number. grub rescue". Even when I change the boot order back to my laptop hard drive it gives me this messsage and I have tried to boot off the ubuntu cd a bunch of times but that doesn't work either.
<ZachK_> obiwan_: ok when you install to a portable drive you have to remove the main drive from the computer...my quess is that you did not correct?
<obiwan_> yea
<obiwan_> i did no
<obiwan_> t
<ZachK_> ok...yeah when you make an external drive bootable like a regular hard drive the internal one or main hard drive in the pc MUST be removed
<ZachK_> otherwise it will cause booting issues...
<ZachK_> kinda like sticking two brains in one person's head
<obiwan_> ok
<obiwan_> is there anyway to fix these booting issues?
<ZachK_> Ah i know there is i just can't think of it...i actually have to go mow my lawn before it rains...(got my personal rain forest outside) but i wanted to get you before you gave up
<ZachK_> obiwan_: or you can join #ubuntu
<obiwan_> ok thanks for the lesson and the help
<buzzard> My dear sweet 75 year old mother has hosed her Win laptop once again. While I recover it I would like to install an Ubuntu partition. Can I set it to automatically boot to the Guest account?
<Phrea> if that guest account is the primary user, I think you can
<buzzard> I would use my account to install and administer it, but have it boot into the guest account for her
<Phrea> not very sure tho, wait for somebody with actual brains to answer your question
<Phrea> I think it should work, with your account having no auto login
<buzzard> :)  thanks for the  support, it seems like it should be possible
<ZachK_> who wants to do what and why?
<Phrea> but please, wait for somebody who knows for sure
<Phrea> like him :D
<ZachK_> lol
<mininessie> how do i pleasure a girl
<Phrea> find her price
<ZachK_> !topic | mininessie
<ubot2> mininessie: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ZachK_> !ot | mininessie
<ubot2> mininessie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZachK_> mininessie: i will say this though...pleasuring a girl and how depends upon your gender....
<ZachK_> ok buzzard what's up
<buzzard> ZachK: My mother has hosed her Win laptop once again. While I recover it I would like to install an Ubuntu partition. Can I set it to automatically boot to the Guest account?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-30
<Proz0id> how do i install the libxml-2.0 and libxslt in ubunbtu server 10.04 lTS?
<Proz0id> development libraries
<Proz0id> that is
<elks294> the router reset has solved my ubuntu network issue too, im online in ubuntu
<elks294> help, text in the chat room is highlighted, my mouse wont click off it, and a user is highlighted
<elks294> ok that worked
<holstein> Proz0id: could be simply the package names
<holstein> when i run apt-cache search, looks like its libxml2 - GNOME XML library
<elks294> what is a good firewall to use on ubuntu 11.04
<holstein> libxslt1-dev - XSLT processing library - development kit
<holstein> Proz0id: ^
<holstein> elks294: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<holstein> shorewall is popular as well
<Proz0id> i found it ... "sudo apt-get install libxslt-dev libxml2-dev"
<elks294> ufw looks complicated to setup
<elks294> is there a easier version
<elks294> someone help me setup ufw please
<elks294> can i run a good vmware firewall
<holstein> elks294: are you behind a router?
<holstein> the router is going to have a firewall
<holstein> the 'U' in UFW stands for uncompicated :)
<elks294> yes im behind a router, router is running dd-wrt
<holstein> so, you have a firewall there
<elks294> is this enough?
<elks294> on my windows box, i noticed some unsolicited tcp connections in netstat
<elks294> which is one reason im on ubuntu now
<holstein> elks294: do what makes you feel comfortable
<zkriesse> If you're router is firewalled you should be fine, especially with 'buntu
<holstein> i dont have additional firewalls per machine
<holstein> but, go for it, if you feel safer
<elks294> also using terminal in ubuntu, netstat is outputing a bunch of stuff maybe too much
<elks294> i can't view it all the screen is cut off
<elks294> how do you install a .bundle
<holstein> elks294: what are you trying to do?
<elks294> im trying to install vmware
<holstein> elks294: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<holstein> i use virtualbox*
<elks294> thanks this got me installing
<holstein> :)
<elks294> as long as VMware is free its ok with me
<holstein> i use the opensource virtualbox edition
<holstein> its just what i started using
<elks294> ubuntu seems to be hanging up slightly
<elks294> is there a virus scanner for ubuntu, to scan files for windows
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus elks294
<elks294> im trying to install ubuntu restricted extras but its asking me to uninstall libav codec and utility how is this done or is it neccasary
<braiam> elks294: use synaptic to examine the situation
<elks294> ok i marked them in synaptic
<elks294> looks like its stuck on Unpacking ttf-mscorefonts-installer (from .../ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all.deb) ...
<elks294> nvm there was a user agreement screen in the back waiting on me
<wastrel> hi
<Ambrose83`> I just installed the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver.  I would like to enable the audio option for this driver to allow audio to pass through the HDMI cable.
<Ambrose83`> The following website: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/radeonhd.4.html
<Ambrose83`> Says that I should be able to enable the "audio" option, but I am not sure exactly what command to issue in order to do this.
<Ambrose83`> Could someone please let me know.
<LigH> Good morning.
<LigH> I wanted to switch from the Unity desktop to the Classic one. Several websites report that I can switch this in the login screen. But I don't see any combobox in the bottom bar, neiter with the 32b nor with the 64b installation of 11.04.
<LigH> I got a suggestion to check the gdm bugs in the Launchpad bugtracker, but I did not find something matching, maybe because I don't know the best matching terms to search for.
<bioterror> LigH, http://ihaveapc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Ubuntu-11.04-Classic-Gnome-Session-001.png
<LigH> From the right bottom corner, I have: The off switch, the clock, the handicap menu. Nothing else.
<LigH> This Ubuntu install DVD was shipped with the german c't magazine.
<bioterror> you should have those in your default installation
<bioterror> otherwise something is broken ;)
 * bioterror is no GDM master
<LigH> Guessed so. And now ... ?!? - Make a bug report in launchpad - gdm?
<LigH> BTW, my boot sequence often hangs after switching the keyboard and mouse off, untik I hit e.g. the Ctrl key.
<LigH> There I found a similar report.
<zkriesse> hallo all
<raju> every time while i am login to ubuntu , i am getting a message that " cannot find /tmp , press F to fix or I ignore blah blah blha...." how can i solve this problem
<Sage> anyone using avlinux?
<coalwater> i dont even know what that is lol
<Sage> anyone made a live usb install?
<bodhizazen> I have =)
<Sage> which flavor?
<bodhizazen> Zenix =)
<bodhizazen> what problem are you haveing
<bodhizazen> http://zenix-os.net/
<Sage> I used linux years ago, now I'm brand new again... used avlinux live cd and cant see my windows c: drive, can see my usb HD
<bodhizazen> Well, should be rather trivial
<bodhizazen> Open a terminal and switch to root
<Sage> just when to the link, haha nice, a Buddhist Linux!
<bodhizazen> sudo -i or su -
<bodhizazen> then fdisk -l
<bodhizazen> to list your partitions
<bodhizazen> then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bodhizazen> you will need to change sda1 to your windows partition
<bodhizazen> and thanks for looking at Zenix, it is a nice little distro =)
<Sage> does it have a live version?
<Sage> I'll take note, but sadly, most of that was over my head for now... Thanks!
<bodhizazen> Zenix runs live yes
<bodhizazen> burn it to cd
<bodhizazen> http://zenix-os.net/live.html
<Sage> I just downlded the linux live tool for windows and will try to make a usb install later... would like to use avlinux since it is designed for what I am interested in trying
<Sage> do you know the diff between unetbootin and lili?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-31
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:
<coalwater> kinda quiet isn't it lol
<Error404NotFound> woot got my printer working
<raymondjtoth2> hi
<raymondjtoth2> hi
<raymondjtoth2> !chat rooms
<ubot2> Factoid 'chat rooms' not found
<raymondjtoth2> !chat
<ubot2> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<raymondjtoth2> !networking
<ubot2> Factoid 'networking' not found
<holstein> Error404NotFound: pong
<philipballew> if im running a ubuntu server that stores peoples files with xp running machines should i scan for viruses?
<philipballew> if im running a ubuntu server that stores peoples files with xp running machines should i scan for viruses?
<geirha> philipballew: Probably not a bad idea. Wouldn't want your windows users to get a virus from your share.
<philipballew> might make Ubuntu look bad... we dont want that haha
<geirha> !antivirus
<ubot2> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<geirha> That page has some software you can use iirc
<philipballew> haha that says it...
<philipballew> one more question for the day...
<philipballew> how can i get grub2 too know what os to automaticly boot and therefor hide the boot menu?
<philipballew> i havent edited grub since they were using anything before grub 2
<shimonmds> Hey People! Installation question: I tried to install Ubuntu on my Windows 7 system. It didn't fully install because it couldn't find a certain iso file (?), I tried to uninstall and start over, but nothing helped.  Now I can't get rid of the dual-boot option whenever I turn the computer on.  How do I get rid of that--or at least get Ubuntu to work?
<coalwater> welcome back ubot2 lol
<sabiera> hi
<Sidewinder1> Hello
<sabiera> hi
<Sidewinder1> Greetings bodhi_zazen  Nice to see you here.
 * Sidewinder1 Feels like bodhi_zazen is ignoring him.. Not a problem; I am more aware of the mega-contributions and time that you spend. I just wanted to say Hi...
<Omsniffiscent> My update manager is being weird. Giving me this error, is this serious? W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo Sidewinder1 , busy @ work at the moment, but hi =)
<Sidewinder1> Just a "Hi" from you makes my day. I'm not kiddin'. :-)
<robbmunson> bodhi_zazen! VERY long time no see...then again...I've not been here in quite some time.
<Sidewinder1> Have a great day all! It's shower time; ie: the fifth Tuesday in the month...
<bodhi_zazen> robbmunson: I've been lurking on this channel, here most work days
<robbmunson> Like I said..I myself haven't been here in a while. :)
<philipballew> how can i hook up ssh on a dynamic ip?
<holstein> philipballew: i use dyndns
<holstein> http://www.dyndns.com/
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: have you added sources?
<holstein> hmm, actually that looks like a PPA source for gnome3
<holstein> i would try disabling it, and see how it goes.. (disable or purge)
<Omsniffiscent> Uh yes I did install gnome3 but I went back to gnome 2.
<Omsniffiscent> How do I remove gnome 3?
<Omsniffiscent> (It's not made of easy.)
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: i would check out http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<Omsniffiscent> Thank you.
<Anime-girl> hello
<Anime-girl> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my dell inspiron mini, and had to install the wifi drivers, not a big deal
<Anime-girl> but after running some updates, specifically the kernal headre updates, my wifi is not working anymore
<holstein> Anime-girl: it happens
<Anime-girl> and ive tried to recompile and install the drivers, but its not working
<holstein> theres nothing particularly wrong with just running the old kernel*
<Anime-girl> ok, so how do I go back to the old kernel?
<holstein> i have had tricky setups in the past where i just set it in grub to boot an older kernel
<Anime-girl> what if I don't have grub?
<holstein> ive never done anything more permanent, since i wanted to try newer kernels
<holstein> Anime-girl: by whatever means you boot linux and whatever else
<holstein> just point the bootloader to the older kernel
<Anime-girl> I don't have a bootloader, it just boots straight into ubuntu
<holstein> you probably have grub, and its just hidden
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> Anime-girl: one of the first things i do is unhide grub
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<holstein> comment out #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> you'll need to run sudo update-grub afterwards before rebooting
<Anime-girl> ok stnady by
<Anime-girl> stand*
<holstein> Anime-girl: you get a grub list?
<Anime-girl> yay!!!
<Anime-girl> yup got the wifi working again
<holstein> Anime-girl: cool :)
<holstein> thats the path of least resistance i say
<holstein> you should look for, and get involved in a bug report, or make one for your hardware and the latest kernel
<holstein> just so the kernel team knows about it*
<philipballew_> holstein, how would i install this onto my ubuntu server though?
<holstein> philipballew_: i have a ddwrt router and it has a place for entering the dyndns account info
<holstein> it updates the dyndns domain name if my IP changes
<philipballew_> alright. ill look at my router. its a 2wire
<holstein> philipballew_: i didnt have it back when i ran windows, so i used the updater software in XP
<holstein> i know theres updater software for linux too though
<philipballew_> update what. the router?
<philipballew_> or update the ip?
<holstein> philipballew_: it updates the domain name to point at your IP
<philipballew_> oh i see. there's probably a guide somewhere. i dont immagine it comes standard with ubuntu-server
<holstein> philipballew_: i think theres a package in the repos
<philipballew_> alright. that would be nice then i can just apt-get it
<holstein> i remember trying to set it up in fedora, but i ended up going with ddwrt on the router, and it solved more than just that issue
<philipballew_> so if i logged in to my router i could see if it supports ddwrt probably
<holstein> philipballew_: i think its going to be ddclient - address updating utility for dynamic DNS services
<holstein> or ipcheck - Dyndns.org client to register your dynamic IP address
<holstein> philipballew_: im pretty sure those 2wire modem/routers dont, but it wont hurt to look
<philipballew_> sudo apt-get ddclient should probably work then. what ip address do i give dyndns then?
<holstein> apt-get install*
<holstein> philipballew_: you'll see, you set up an account, and the ip will be dynamic of course
<holstein> the updater just checks everynow and then *whatever time interval you set
<holstein> and if the IP has changed, it tells dyndns, and the domain you set points to the new IP :)
<philipballew_> alright. ill have some fun this afternoon. im setting up a media server to store music files i can play then in mutiple rooms in the house
<holstein> yeah, it works quite well for me with ssh
<holstein> i need a nap though... good luck :)
<philipballew_> alright. sleep well my friend
<DarkwingDuck> hey hggdh
<hggdh> hi DarkwingDuck
<elks294> i installed vmware and somehow i have two virtual wirless interfaces now vmnet 7 vmnet 8 can i delete these for good somehow
<A_B_> Question: Why when adding a user he's automatically added to a group by his username and not added to the "users" group?
<Anime-girl> anyone know why I can't do full screen with dual monitors?
<A_B_> Anime-girl: I has to do with a limitation in X. I tried that myself
<elks294> how can i figure out which GPU is in my ubuntu system
<bioterror> lspci |grep VGA
<philipballew> How can i tell grub to not show the boot menu and then select the default kernel to boot into?
<coalwater> philipballew, maybe u can set the count down timer to zero, i know it's a silly work around but that's what i could thing of
<philipballew> thats an intresting point because ive had sometimes the times appear at zero and other times there is no timer at all
<coalwater> u mean like 0 = unlimited? im not sure
<coalwater> then set it to 1 lol
<Anime-girl> a_b: HMMM thats interesting, how do I get the X settings?
<mordagar> hello all. i need some heeelp!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-01
<mordagar> i cannot get my sound to work....i have a clean install of natty and from the beginning the sound didnt work along with the wifi because of drivers...got the sound working and than the wifi but when the wifi started working the sound went out and since then i have not been able to get it back on
<philipballew> if i have a server is 10.04 better fot the lts or is 11.04 better for the software it has?
<ApOgEE> hi all
<SyL> I'm trying to install sun-java-jdk and I stalls at configuring duringrunning apt-get. any ideas?
<coalwater> what's a good gmail notifier for natty with unity
<duanedesign> coalwater: good question
<coalwater> duanedesign, and u don't know i presume :D lol
<duanedesign> i do not
<Daniel0108> coalwater: I use chromium+an extension, I always have a browser opened :)
<coalwater> Daniel0108, yea well im a firefox guy
<Daniel0108> coalwater: doesn't matter, I also have a firefox plugin ;)
<Daniel0108> on my firefox
<coalwater> Daniel0108,  link
<Daniel0108> coalwater: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/gmail-notifier/ but I just saw that it doesn't work on ff 4
<Daniel0108> coalwater: I just found this one: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gmail-manager/ :)
<coalwater> i wanted a desktop one though
<coalwater> yea i remember those
<coalwater> used it before
<Daniel0108> coalwater: my chromium extension produces desktop notifications, but I also use gmail-notify, it's in the repos
<Daniel0108> just type: sudo apt-get install gmail-notify
<coalwater> i used several ones, there's on i really liked but it got buggy later on i think,  and i dont if it supports natty or not
<coalwater> does it just show the count, or does it show a small snippet of each email ?
<coalwater> how do i get a dynamic link to an application logo according to the current theme
<Graeleight> I hope I'm in the right place.
<stlsaint> Graeleight: right place for what?
<Error404NotFound> you have to ask a question to find out
<Graeleight> I'm trying to figure out the best way to set my CLASSPATH
<Graeleight> what's the best way?
<stlsaint> what do you mean classpath?
<Graeleight> it's an environmental variable
<stlsaint> you mean in your bashrc?
<geirha> environment variables you either put in ~/.pam_environment or ~/.profile
<stlsaint> geirha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<geirha> bashrc is read too late. It won't make it available to the window manager.
<stlsaint> iirc bashrc overrides ~.profile
<stlsaint> geirha: ah in that sense i wouldnt know
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles
<Beltaine> Is there a way I can set Update Manager to use FTP instead of http? I'm getting all kinds of failures with it using http.
<coalwater> what kind of errors? maybe u have invalid repos in the sources list
<Beltaine> Are the repos invalid by default? This is a fresh install of 10.04.2 LTS
<stlsaint> invalid? no
<Beltaine> Basically it will start pulling updates and the progress bar will stop on file 2 of whatever.
<Beltaine> If I hit the box for more details, the individual file downloads are showing as all failed, or finished with 0 bytes
<Beltaine> after a little while I'll finally get an error saying that not all the packages could be downloaded asking if I want to continue anyway
<stlsaint> Beltaine: changer your synaptic pacakage manager server to "Select Best Server"
<stlsaint> Beltaine: its in your software sources menu
<Beltaine> Trying that now. It got up to file 12 of 124 sat there for about a minute and now giving me the some packages could not be retrieved error
<coalwater> are u using any kind of proxies?
<Beltaine> not that I can control. I work for a K-12 school district and our ISP filters internet content. It messes with cookies on some websites, and I think it's causing the problem here as well.
<Beltaine> I didn't have this problem updating at home.
<Beltaine> I was hoping I could force it to use FTP instead and see if it helped
<stlsaint> Beltaine: it maybe
<Beltaine> ah yeah, I just told it to continue anyway and it gave me a ton of size mismatch and hash sum errors
<stlsaint> Beltaine: yea your k-12 network is hindering somehow i would say
<stlsaint> packet filtering or anything
<philipballew> my jack sensing on my laptop is not working it appears. does anybody know a way to see if that can be fixed?
<holstein> JACK?
<holstein> jack audio? or power management?
<philipballew> yeah. jack audio
<holstein> hmmm, you cant get JACK to start?
<philipballew> when i unplug the headphones it will take about 50 tries for the speaker to engage and start making sound
<coalwater> maybe the speaker wire is getting bad
<holstein> OK, yeah, i would try and rule out a hardware issue
<holstein> try some different live CD's and see if its the same
<coalwater> or try the speaker on any mp3 player or something like that
<coalwater> o wait
<philipballew> i did a live cd. its the same, and on both ubuntu systems running on my system
<coalwater> nvm i got it wrong
<philipballew> oh...
<coalwater> when u enter a speaker there's 2 metal parts that touch each other that makes the computer know that u inserted something, maybe it's stuck, u might need to change that, if its the jack problem
<holstein> philipballew: that seems to support a hardware issue to me
<philipballew> it seemes to me that maybe ubuntu is not recongnsing i have takin out the headphones
<philipballew> not sure though
<coalwater> no, i don't think that's probable
<holstein> philipballew: if its the same on a bunch of LIVE CD's, then i would say its not ubuntu
<coalwater> u could try windows if u want lol
<coalwater> anyway, my shift is over, me going home :D good luck philipballew
<holstein> that really is more of a hardware thing anyways
<holstein> coalwater: laterx :)
<coalwater> see you holstein
<philipballew> i wouldd need to dig up my old windows cd. i could try with another distro or should i try with windows?
<sw0rdfish> what is the best cli web browser ?
<philipballew> sw0rdfish, i would say elinks or links
<sw0rdfish> w3m is already installed i heard
<sw0rdfish> so i'll give it a shot
<sw0rdfish> but wait link2 displays pictures
<sw0rdfish> lol i'll get that one
<holstein> philipballew: you can look in your pulse settings and see if there are 2 device outputs
<philipballew> under sound?
<holstein> AFAIK, that is handled by hardware... when you take the headphones out, nothing happens in the OS
<holstein> ^ im pretty sure
<holstein> philipballew: the reason windows is being suggested is because of the driver support
<holstein> fact is, if you try a couple different live CD's, i think its safe to say its *not* your OS
<philipballew> what if i install windows in vbox to avoid having to make tons of room on my comp?
<philipballew> that might work
<holstein> nope
<holstein> however, im suggesting you dont need to install windows at all, its just a really good way to test for hardware issues with drivers that are specifically designed for your hardware
<holstein> Vbox wont pass through the way you need it too though
<philipballew> hum. i can on an external drive maybe
<holstein> i mean, its a hardware problem... but, do whatever it takes to convince yourself
<Error404NotFound> jam some compressed air up yer jack hole
<Error404NotFound> and yes that was supposed to sound wrong
<holstein> ^ that cant hurt
<Error404NotFound> i see that alot on laptops
<philipballew> i think it is hardware but i figure i'll check before having to do any hardware work
<Error404NotFound> little dust in there and it wont dc when you take headphone jack out
<holstein> philipballew: that not something you would probably work on
<holstein> unless the compressed air trick works
<holstein> i dont think it would be worth the hassle
<Error404NotFound> compressed air is fast and easy why not just do it lol, all laptops need a good cleaning sometime
<philipballew> sounds kinda painful to be honest :)
<philipballew> i opened it up last week and put in a new motherboard fyi
<holstein> well, if you saved the reciept, and feel like doing all that again...
<Error404NotFound> did you check to see if yer mobo is fully supported in linux?
<holstein> if its the same as the old one, it *should* just work like the old one
<holstein> if not, that again supports the theory that its a bad jack
<Error404NotFound> is it a brand new mobo or used
<philipballew> it was with my warenty. they put it in.
<philipballew> i normally dislike people working on my comp but if it is already covered i usually do
<Error404NotFound> so then it probably was used
<philipballew> i can call them up and have them put another one in by the end of the week if i so choose
<holstein> philipballew: i think thats a good call
<philipballew> ill install windows on my external and see if that functions well. if it does i will get back on here or something
<holstein> i dont think windows will let you do that*
<holstein> anyways, im sure you can sort it out
<philipballew> i know my way around a ubuntu well
<Error404NotFound> i run windows off an external...
<Error404NotFound> i use the same windows install on an external for 2 diff computers
<philipballew> what version of windows?
<Error404NotFound> 7
<holstein> i remember it was quite tricky to install XP like that
<Error404NotFound> it installs a couple drivers when you switch computer but only takes a few seconds
<holstein> i tried for a bit, and decided it wasnt worth it
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, based on winpe?
<philipballew> i have a copy of 7
<Error404NotFound> wtf is winpe
<Error404NotFound> ive heard that b4...
<Error404NotFound> oh preinstall
<Error404NotFound> in win 7 it just works if yer puter has option to boot from external
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-02
<sgtwtf> sup
<sgtwtf> anyone use gnacktrack?
<yax51>  hello!
<yax51> so, my skype icon is not showing in the panel like it should, everything else appears fine, but skype is just showing a tiny pixel for the icon....any idea on how to fix this?
<holstein> yax51: id probably find another icon and try that
<yax51> holstien: I suppose I could try that, although I did find a "solution" that doesn't work and it's tagged as solved...
<yax51> hmmm thats interesting, if I close and restart the notification area, all my icons appear normally.....
<holstein> yax51: maybe thats what you needed to do to get the fix to work :)
<yax51> holstein: perhaps, but its something I need to do every time and not just once....
<holstein> yax51: its a notification area icon?
<holstein> for unity or gnome?
<yax51> yes
<yax51> gnome, didn't like unity
<holstein> well, at least you dont have to worry about it very long
<yax51> true
<yax51> holstein: by the way I want to thank you for your help the other day, ;)
<holstein> yax51: sure, anytime :)
<yax51> holstein: I installed ubuntu on my girl friend and her moms computers and was here under their names
<yax51> ;)
<yax51> holstein: anime-girl and franny boo :)
<holstein> OH, i think i remember anime-girl
<yax51> yeah she
<yax51> shes as hot as she sounds ;) ;)
<holstein> hehe... hubba, hubba :)
<holstein> bedtime for me... GN all
<yax51> night
<leoquant> hello DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> hello leoquant
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> hi fox
<stlsaint> s-fox: heyo
<s-fox> Hello stlsaint ,  doing good friend ?
<stlsaint> s-fox: yep yep
<stlsaint> sand storm heading our way so i may not have to work tonight W00T
<coalwater> stlsaint, what country?
<stlsaint> coalwater: kuwait
<coalwater> o
<coalwater> ur from kuwait?
<coalwater> stlsaint, or do u just work there
<stlsaint> coalwater: work
<coalwater> 48c ? lol
<coalwater> thats HOT
<stlsaint> nevermind the temp, when this sand starts kicking up visibility literally goes out the window!!
<stlsaint> coalwater: wait until summer hits here and its 130 outside !!
<coalwater> thats 55c lol
<stlsaint> hehe
<stlsaint> hey smart people what does this mean: Ignoring unknown interface br0=br0
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: wb
<bodhi_zazen> Thanks stlsaint
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: hows the family? Still skii??
<wendy> Hi! Does anyone happen to have a problem with wireless networking?
<wendy> Mine keeps saying that my wireless network is disabled but it's not, I even bought a usb wireless thinking that maybe my internal wifi hardware was defective.
<wendy> Does anyone know how to fix this :D i'd really appreciate it.  I've tried every possible way but none is working
<PabloRubianes> hi
<coalwater> hi PabloRubianes ,
<mcafee> I'm having trouble with 11.04 install. I'm installing from a Live cd, but instead of asking me if I want to try it or install, it asks for a Username and Password. Any ideas?
<bioterror> reboot
<bioterror> and try again
<bioterror> if you have not
<mcafee> Did, several, several times
<bioterror> hmmm
<mcafee> It always comes up to a Login dialogue with the selection of "Other..."
<bioterror> something is not okay then
<mcafee> canceling it takes you back to the dialogue box and clicking other offers a text box for username
<mcafee> Bioterror: Any chance i should just reburn/redl the iso?
<bioterror> you can redownload, check md5sum
<bioterror> and then burn again ;)
<mcafee> What's md5sum?
 * mcafee is a beginner
<mcafee> lol
<bioterror> !md5
<ubot2> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Error404NotFound> oi bio
<mcafee> thanks ubot2
<mcafee> and bioterror!
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> the bot says your welcome
<mcafee> Yeah, yeah, I know it's a bot, I'm still curtous
<mcafee> lol
<coalwater> bioterror, if u remember back on lucid and i think maveric, it used to give u a login screen, don't touch it and it should auto login after 5 seconds or something
<bioterror> never got into a login screen
<bioterror> I've always booted directly to a desktop
<coalwater> yea but i remember back on lucid or something it used to do that to me
<coalwater> mcafee, could u try the live cd and don't interrupt the login screen and see if it auto login ?
<mcafee> Coalwater, I'll give that a try, this computer is kinda crazy and takes a while to reboot and load up, but Yeah, i won't disturb it and see what happens.
<mcafee> Thanks!
<coalwater> np
<NRWlion> hi guys
<NRWlion> need s.o with support experience
<rpf> Hi!  I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a virtual machine for web development.  How can I get a file from my host machine into my ubuntu guest machine?
<Error404NotFound> flash drive lol
<holstein> rpf: i usually just use something like dropbox
<holstein> thats easy
<Error404NotFound> howdy holstein
<rpf> would a flash drive work?  how would I mount it?
<holstein> there are ways to set up shared space from host to guest though, but you'd want to check some docs with whatever virtualization software you are using
<Error404NotFound> go to computer and double click it
<Error404NotFound> if it dont auto mount
<rpf> "go to computer" - how is this?  I must have a server version - it only opens a shell.
<Error404NotFound> cd to the drive
<rpf> very basic stuff, I know.  Thanks for listening!
<Error404NotFound> dude im a linux noob too
<rpf> I'll give it a go....
<andrew_46> rpf: What virtualisation software are you using?
<rpf> vmware player.  It has a shared folder between host/guest... now I'm trying to get the vmware tools installed to use it!
<andrew_46> My experience is with virtualbox.......
<rpf> I looked at that... decided vmware would be easier  lol
<mcafee> still no luck with that disk, thinking I'm just going to throw the computer and discs out the window
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> you trying to install the lts?
<bioterror> mcafee, can your computer boot from USB?
<Error404NotFound> mcafee: does live cd work?
<coalwater> rpf, u need to install that guest addon or w/e , it's short cut is right ctrl + D i think
<thewrath> hey all!
<coalwater> hi thewrath
<elks294> i was wanting to set priotiry higher on a sevice can someone tell me how to do this
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-03
<coalwater> elks294, u can on the system monitor, but i dont know hot to st it permenantly
<elks294> ty
<rpf> Error404NotFound: thanks for your help.  I finally got the VMware tools installed, and can open a shared folder.  I'm on my way!
<Error404NotFound> sweet
<Error404NotFound> im having problems now...
<rpf> with what?
<Error404NotFound> wireless driver
<Error404NotFound> keeps dc'in
<rpf> hmmm... i'm no help there.  good luck!
<Error404NotFound> holstein:  where can i get a better driver for wireless nic
<Drucylia> hey folks.
<Drucylia> I'm probably gonna sounds real dumb, but I have a boot issue with the live boot disc, 11.04, burned at 1X. the MD5 verifies fine
<Bacta> Hi all, is there anything I need to know about upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04?
<coalwater> Bacta, it should be alright but i (just a personal opinion) think it's better to do a fresh installation, on a different drive, then migrate my data after the installation, some people have had some problems with the upgrade process, i'm not sure if it's more stable now or not
<Bacta> Are the hardware requirements any different?
<coalwater> not really, just the unity interface needs some hardware acceleration
<coalwater> if not found it falls back to the classic gnome-panel
<Bacta> Have they got the window icons back on the right in this one? ;)
<coalwater> what do u mean?
<Bacta> a few releases ago they moved the window icons (minimise, maximise and close) from the right to the left
<coalwater> o
<coalwater> it depends on the theme actually
<coalwater> and yea it's by default on the left
<coalwater> i got used to it
<head_victim> If anyone has any time to help a friend, I am not sure where to go from here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773483
<r4y> Are the log files under "/home/username/.local/share/gvfs-metadata" meant to be read ever?, and if so how?
<r4y> Never mind, I was just curious. Bye
<stlsaint> heyo anyone around?
<holstein> stlsaint: o/
<stlsaint> holstein: hey you know much on briding nics
<holstein> stlsaint: sorry...
<stlsaint> holstein: shucks
<stlsaint> back to google it is
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: poke
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: hey
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: do you have time for a PM ?
<Error404NotFound> can anyone tell me how to change resolution in natty?
<Error404NotFound> holstein:  bioterror
<Error404NotFound> help plox
<bioterror> xrandr
<Error404NotFound> ?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: o/
<holstein> i just use the GUI for the most part
<holstein> ive made a few custom xorg.conf files in the past
<holstein> actually, ive cheated, and stolen the xorg.conf's from knoppix
<bioterror> why the stealing?
<bioterror> Xorg -configure
<bioterror> and you got one :D
<bioterror> with ATI some tweaks
<holstein> bioterror: im not sure, with a few tricky nvidia devices, that seemed to be the easiest way to get a good config
<holstein> *it worked at least after a little tweaking
<bioterror> I can remember how things got easier when Xorg replaced XF86
<holstein> the -realtime kernel was patched for use with the nvidia proprietary driver though, so im using that driver now, and the nvidia GUI
<holstein> bioterror: i hope the trend continues with wayland :)
<bioterror> time will show
<alessio_alex> Hello, what's the easiest way to make an image of my current Ubuntu (I want to install the same config on a server somewhere, such as Amazon AWS). Thanks
<holstein> alessio_alex: dd ?
<alessio_alex> ?
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<alessio_alex> so basically I just need to compress the Ubuntu filesystem
<alessio_alex> and copy to server after installing Ubuntu there?
<holstein> if you want to compress it, sure
<holstein> dd will just copy whatever to where ever
<alessio_alex> doesn't dd compress?
<alessio_alex> oh
<holstein> typically, you just backup the /home directory
<alessio_alex> well... I want all my programs to be there
<alessio_alex> Ruby, PHP etc
<holstein> theres all kinds of tools for imaging... filezilla or whatever
<holstein> alessio_alex: yeah, do it however you want, you can save that list of installed apps too AFAIK
<alessio_alex> ok, thank you :)
<ysis> allessio_alex: clonezilla
<ysis> oh, already gone
<holstein> lol, i said filezilla ;)
<holstein> i was off getting the link anyways, and they took off
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-04
<zachod> Sorry to bother everyone. Ubuntu 11.04 isn't detecting the DVD device on my laptop. I'm a complete noob, so I don't have the foggiest idea of what to do
<ysis> zachod: What exactly do you mean by "isn't detecting"
<ysis> ?
<zachod> It's like it isn't there at all
<ysis> so if you insert a cd, nothing happens?
<zachod> Nothing at all
<ysis> are you using the standard ubuntu or any other desktop environment like kde or xfce?
<zachod> Standard
<zachod> Well, the dvd-room itself starts running, I can hear it, but when I look for it, it isn't there. Tried running it with VLC, but it doesn't work either...
<ysis> hmm, I don't know the new unity stuff, so maybe just ask in #ubuntu. There a many guys around and I guess it's easy for them to help you. You have to mount the DVD/CD first, somehow.
<zachod> That's what I think too... anyway, thanks, I'll head there
<holstein> zachod: do you still have an install disc? see if you can get the hardware to boot the cd
<zachod> The installation disc? No, it didn't came with the laptop, it was pre-installed
<holstein> zachod: *any bootable CD
<zachod> hmmm
<zachod> I think so
<holstein> zachod: im trying to take the current OS out of the equation to test the hardware alone
<zachod> Ok, I'll try that, just a second
<holstein> also, try different discs too
<zachod> Ok, I'll do that and get back to you
<holstein> sure, ysis and i will probably be here :)
<ysis> As I said, I'm out of this unity stuff. Not sure what file manager ships with a standard ubuntu...?
<holstein> ysis: hehe, yeah, me too, im still on 10.04
<zachod> Nop
<zachod> Nothing
<holstein> zachod: ?
<Polah> ysis: Nautilus
<holstein> the machine doesnt boot the CD?
<ysis> zachod: Has your drive ever worked?
<zachod> It did
<ysis> Polah: Thanks for the info.
<zachod> when I had windows in it at least
<holstein> if the CD/DVD rom drive is failing out there at that point, then its pretty safe to assume its a hardware failure
<ysis> zachod: So did you do anything to the hardware?
<holstein> OR, something with the way you have the bios set, and your not quite triggering the 'boot from CD' mode
<nkausik> i installed lamp server  it is running well but unable to run phpmyadmin in it/
<ysis> holstein: Can also be that the boot order is not set to boot from CD in the BIOS.
<zachod> Whoa, tried with a disc that's only for windows, the screen went black and with some... proggraming letters on it
<ysis> holstein: cancel the comment
<holstein> zachod: not sure what disc would be 'only for windows' but if its doing something, then its probably not hardware
<ysis> zachod: How did you install ubuntu on this computer? If you have the install cd still around just insert it as if you would do the install again.
<holstein> ysis: i think its a pre-install
<holstein> which is cool :)
<zachod> I did use a disc
<holstein> oh, i misunderstood then...
<zachod> Hold a second, I'll look for it. It should be around here somewhere. That's why I think it's weird, I used a disc to install Ubuntu after all
<ysis> zachod: So just do the same as you did, when you installed. If it doesn't boot up it's very probable that you're drive is damaged.
<holstein> nhandler: what happens when you try http://servername/phpmyadmin ??
<ysis> holstein: I've never seen a pre-installed PC with ubuntu.
<zachod> I just hope I don't manage to erase everything on my hard drive... like I did the first time
<holstein> ysis: i havent *seen* one either, but you can get them from HP/dell
<ysis> zachod: Just read carefully what's on the screen. Don't go for install, but for the Live testing mode
<zachod> Thank you
<ysis> holstein: How much pricier is it compared to a "naked" pc?
<holstein> depends really
<holstein> usually not too much more
<ysis> I would only go for that if they include some maintenance and support (not for myself, but my family ;-) )
<holstein> nhandler: sorry, that was meant for nkausik, who is already gone...
<holstein> ysis: i want one of these http://www.system76.com/
<zachod> I think it's safe to say I managed to damage it somehow... ohhh well, I have another laptop that's working. I'll bug my cousin someday, see if he can fix it.
<zachod> Thank you very much for your help!
<holstein> yeah, they go bad
<holstein> hopefully its the optical drive and not the motherboard
<holstein> you can just *not* use the CD/DVD drive
<ysis> zachod: As a last thing you could take a look in the BIOS settings if the boot order is correct for CD/DVD booting.
<ysis> holstein: Is this unity what you can see there?
<holstein> ysis: looks like system76 is putting 11.04 with unity on there
<zachod> The poor thing is old. It was about to be trashed and I salvaged it... it's like a pet project of mine, so I don't really mind if the DVD drive is not working... I'll get it fixed someday
<holstein> zachod: i dont have/want them really
<ysis> zachod: I know from own experience that you can waste much, much time with old computers. But it's fun. :)
<holstein> its a drag when you dont have USB boot on the old boxes, but you can always install with the hard drive in another machine, and move it over to the one with the dead ROM drive
<zachod> :) Well, I think I'll leave it like that for now. At the very least my brother should amuse himself trying to fix it... he's been bugging me about it for ages...
<ysis> Well, I'm out for today. Have a nice day/night.
<holstein> ysis: o/
<zachod> ysis: you too
<Javi> hello
<Polah> Hi!
<antigravedad> Hi
<CarlFK> hello
<semitones> holstein: you can also use PloP to boot usb on really old machines :D
<semitones> I have a "boot from USB" cd that uses plop
<holstein> semitones: you'll have to link me to that... ive not successfully been able to make that happen
<semitones> holstein: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#iso
<semitones> also helpful to know: sometimes you have to force USB 1.1 for older computers. To do that, just hold down shift when you select USB from PloP's main screen
<holstein> semitones: noob question
<holstein> plpbt.bin not found!
<semitones> :o
<semitones> when do you get that?
 * holstein looking at the readme again...
<holstein> trying to make the .iso
<holstein> im not really clear on why im not just downloading an iso from the site, but whatever
<semitones> I guess the maintainer doesn't want to make isos each time he releases a new version, I don't know :P
<semitones> holstein: is the script and the plpbt.bin in the same directory?
<holstein> im not sure where/what plpbt.bin is
<holstein> but, that is the issue
<semitones> http://download.plop.at/files/bootmngr/plpbt-5.0.12.zip
<semitones> it's the boot manager
<holstein> OH, of course
<holstein> all i have is the tool to make the iso..
<semitones> I think I made the same mistake the first time
<holstein> gotcha
<semitones> lol
<holstein> hmmm, theres an iso in that .zip
<holstein> anyways, i see plpbt.bin now
<holstein> yeah, i made it... thanks semitones
<semitones> sweet!
<semitones> give it a shot :)
<holstein> i remember what happened now... the first time i tried it, i couldnt figure out how to use plop, and i tried something else that just didnt work
<holstein> and, it hasnt come up since then
<drascus> is there a way to autohide the top bar?
<holstein> drascus: unity?
<drascus> yeah
<drascus> i think
<holstein> AFAIK, customization like that in unity is on its way, but not hear yet
<drascus> i am new
<drascus> ah ok
<drascus> i just started using ubuntu yesterday
<holstein> drascus: welcome :)
<drascus> tyvm :D
<semitones> so is this channel for helping beginner users
<semitones> or helping people get involved in the community?
<holstein> semitones: thats the idea... i think of it as slower paced techsupport too
<holstein> semitones: totally could be community building as well
<semitones> neat
<drascus> i like workspaces, i currently am building a webpage, editing images in gimp, installing xp on a virtual machine, chatting in irc, browsing the web, listening to music, and checking my bank account.
<drascus> simultaneously :D
<drascus> windows would be screaming at the moment...
<drascus> pretty quiet in here
<head_victim> Anyone here run Ubuntu PowerPC? I need to check a sources.list
<tsimpson> head_victim: should be the same as "normal" ubuntu, except it uses ports.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com
<head_victim> tsimpson: thought so, just someone keeps getting unable to resolve errors but can ping the addresses ok so wanted to double check
<tsimpson> I can navigate there fine
<head_victim> Yeah I was hoping they had a dns issue
<Core_UK> Hello
<zkriesse_> Hello Core_UK
<Core_UK> hello zkriesse
<zkriesse_> :)
<iLLf8d> greetings all anyone know if theres a way to force the unity launcher to hide? perhaps setup a key sequence for it? also do you take a perfomance hit when you install compiz config to move the launcher and other aspects of the ui? I have an older gma900 integrated vid chip and wonder if its worth the possible performance hit?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-05
<r4y> hello, what is the keyboard shortcut for taking a screen shot?
<head_victim> r4y: print screen does it for me
<r4y> ty
<r4y> bye
<r4y> hello, I have been wanting to know this for a while. Can I control someone's computer with their consent?, We both are running Ubuntu and it would be great if I could help them out
<Error404NotFoun1> team viewer
<head_victim> r4y: it's easily accomplished, just check out remote desktop preferences in your system menu
<Error404NotFoun1> teamviewer.com
<head_victim> Error404NotFoun1: if they're both on Ubuntu why install 3rd party software?
<Error404NotFoun1> ease of use
<r4y> ty, I thought it might be that, but I don't like messing with something unless I know what I am doing, but I don't messing around a little but after reading up first, ty for the input
<zkriesse> r4y: You can also use remote desktop connection
<r4y> It's really hard to type right now, I am talking on the phone with someone, but not the person who I want to help
<zkriesse> Ok
<r4y> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-remote-desktop-builtin-vnc-compatible-dead-easy/
<r4y> After you answered me I found that link, ty
<zkriesse> r4y: Not a problem :)
<r4y> It will be neat to try out sometime soon, but it's their bedtime and it's getting late for me, so ty and bye
<zkriesse> :) Have a good night
<r4y> ty, I will
<kristian_> anyone using Ubuntu One?
<Stockholm_Angel> hej
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone around
<Stockholm_Angel> DarkwingDuck: HEJ
<Stockholm_Angel> pleia2: you around miss?
<ConnorBhoy> Heya
<clf> new at this , first time here, ah i in the right place to ask stupid beginner questions?
<clf> am looking for a program that will image a disk or partition
<Stockholm_Angel> hej
<Stockholm_Angel> är det en secure-delete default
<Stockholm_Angel> ?
<bioterror> nej det är inte
<bioterror> vad menar du?
<bioterror> jag förstod inte ;)
<coalwater> asldkja lskdja lksdj askljd a :D lol
<bioterror> och kan vi prata engelska?
<coalwater> hi bioterror
<bioterror> min svenska är liten dålight ;)
<bioterror> ligt
<coalwater> sorry, couldn't help it lol
<Stockholm_Angel> bioterror: i mean i want to make the system use  secure-delete when deleting stuff
<coalwater> like shread ?
<Stockholm_Angel> no
<Stockholm_Angel> shred is laughable
<Stockholm_Angel> seriously 7 passes
<Stockholm_Angel> lmao
<coalwater> too few?
<Stockholm_Angel> really bad for security
<bioterror> how about you use shred and I buy a package of tin foil, so that you can make hat ;)
<Stockholm_Angel> secure-delete does 38 passes by daufault according to http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-delete-files-permanently-and-securely-in-linux/
<Stockholm_Angel> i want to and NEED to make my system inpenitrable
<bioterror> Stockholm_Angel, how about srm?
<bioterror> and your nick just reminded me that I should visit Ikea
<Lucius_Tolkar> Hey guys, I am brand new to the Linux scene, and I seem to be having a problem.
<Stockholm_Angel> for example my todo list is: reinstall my webbook with whole disk encryption aes256, ready set up with all apps set to use tor and xchat set to use sasl for freenode
<Stockholm_Angel> Lucius_Tolkar: what is your issue?
<Stockholm_Angel> i would ask whats your problem... but sounds wrong
<Lucius_Tolkar> I have already installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my HP Pavilion laptop, and I got the operating system to work yesterday
<Stockholm_Angel> yeah, and...
<Lucius_Tolkar> I turned it off last night, and when I went to turn it on this morning, the OS wouldn't load and I have a blinking cursor in the upper left corner
<Stockholm_Angel> press ctrl and f4
<bioterror> probably X does not get loaded, needs to press alt+ctrl+f1 and login to tty
<bioterror> or just alf+f1
<bioterror> alt
<bioterror> X required ctrl too :D
<Lucius_Tolkar> ill try that right now and get back to you.
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone want to help me develop this securbuntu?
<Lucius_Tolkar> I have tried clt f1, and ctrl f4 and nither have done anything
<Lucius_Tolkar> alt f1 *
<Lucius_Tolkar> still on the blinking cursor
<Stockholm_Angel> hold the powerbutton down and  try to get it to check the disk
<Lucius_Tolkar> Alright
<Lucius_Tolkar> in setup now
<Lucius_Tolkar> Primary hard disk self test?
<Lucius_Tolkar> or did you mean the install disk?
<Lucius_Tolkar> Stockholm, could you be a little more specific as to which disk I am supposed to be checking?
<Stockholm_Angel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619358/ fail
<Stockholm_Angel> supposed to be all swedish
<geirha> Stockholm_Angel: Well, apparently a few strings hasn't been translated or didn't make it to the last translation package.
<Stockholm_Angel> geirha: i know
<Buuntu> hi can someone help me turn off the annoying sound when you hit the backspace key too many times in a terminal window?
<Buuntu> anyone?
<stlsaint> Buuntu: check your preferences
<stlsaint> what terminal you using?
<Buuntu> stlsaint, ? Application > Accessories > Terminal
<Buuntu> stlsaint, and in previous version of ubuntu you could usually change it in Preferences > Sounds but it isn't there anymore
<stlsaint> Buuntu: what releaes you running?
<Buuntu> 11.04
<stlsaint> Buuntu: are you referring to the "terminal bell" ?
<Buuntu> stlsaint, yes
<Buuntu> stlsaint, oh thanks, i guess it's in the terminal preferences :P
<Buuntu> stlsaint, i thought it was a system sound
<stlsaint> nope
<stlsaint> Buuntu: no prob
<holder> Linux and MacOSX hosts require a third-party driver such as NTFS-3G to achieve full read/write capability with NTFS volumes.
<holder> Where do I find such a driver for ubuntu?
<stlsaint> holder: it should be installed
<holder> Yep
<stlsaint> holder: the package is titled: ntfs-3g
<holder> Yep, just googled it to be sure
<stlsaint> holder: yes that is what i am saying you can use to install
<holder> felt like it was all too easy
<holder> It came with it out of the box
<holder> =), thanks tho
<stlsaint> yep yep
<boodieman> anyone know how to turn off file indexing in 11.04?
<stlsaint> boodieman: sorry i do not
<stlsaint> i would just search for it
<aayush> Hello People !!
<aayush> Server Test 123
<stlsaint> aayush: server test?
<aayush> I am making sure my IRC is working. My first time using IRC
<philipballew> aayush, welcome aboard!
<stlsaint> aayush: awesome, well yea its working, what client you using?
<aayush> Thanks @ philipballwe; stlsaint @ I am using Pigdin
<stlsaint> philipballew: hello
<philipballew> stlsaint, hello! aayush pidgin is not a bad option at all
<stlsaint> aayush: aye, good client there
<aayush> @stlsaint : oh ya 4sure
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-28
<IAmNotThatGuy> hello thewrath
<rainstake> How to execute a coupon printer file, so I can print my Organic Valley milk coupons?  I have copied the error message and am ready to paste it to that one website for troubleshooting.
<thewrath> hello all
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hiya
<r4y> I am wondering how to make programs and so forth under alacarte (aka the main menu) require the sudo or gksudo password so I can keep things on the main menu for me, such as disk utility, keyboard shortcuts, keyboard, mouse and so on
<Unit193> Make the launcher require a password, or make the program require one to run?
<r4y> yes
<r4y> I think I've tried making it work like this before but I remember it not working out, I can't remember though
<Unit193> That was an either/or, not yes/no.  Add gksudo to the exec line in the launcher for that method, or you'd have to change the sudoers file for the other, iirc.
<r4y> not sure  mean
<r4y> I will try one I know I don't use first just in case
<r4y> I think it depends on the item
<r4y> I tried the search for files item under applications for instance and it doesn't work
<r4y> but it worked for empathy
<Unit193> Most things really shouldn't need to be run as root.
<r4y> It's cool, now I can at least test this out on items I want and if they don't work I can mark those off of the main menu, then when I want alacarte I can use the terminal to get the main menu
<r4y> Should I use the root terminal for the terminal to lock kids out of the terminal or make the terminal sudo under alacarte?
<r4y> I have never used the root terminal from under system tools
<r4y> Isn't that the same?, or what?
<r4y> I guess there is no safe way of keeping kids from messing up Ubuntu other then lock but I can at least try which would reduce how easy it would be for kids to mess up Ubuntu
<r4y> keyboard shortcuts is another thing. I understand the terminal can be open with control-alt-t or from alt-f2
<r4y> I meant are another thing
<r4y> anyways, TY for the help. I found this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=96823dd8f3c167ed2c38f3ee6475ba3c&t=1728864&page=2
<r4y> Have a good day.
<Unit193> Running things as root to protect the system, that's not exactly the bset idea...
<JavaKing> hi, learning how to use irc, started using ubuntu about 6 months ago
<JavaKing> how about you?
<JavaKing> does anyone know how to tweak ubuntu safely?
<stlsaint> JavaKing: what do you mean tweak?
<stlsaint> and what is not safe?
<JavaKing> tweaking meaning changing background settings for speed that will not cause irreparable crash of os
<JavaKing> stlsaint, do you know if there is an ubuntu manual that shows how to make changes to the settings
<Unit193> !docs | This?
<ubot2> This?: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<JavaKing> thanks
<JavaKing> going to read, bye
<Unit193> Adios.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hi JavaKing. I am quite old to irc. And explain why you want to do
<IAmNotThatGuy> Err sowwie. Bad client
<wilee-nilee> how old are putdumpdump
<stlsaint> wilee-nilee: what?
<stlsaint> ubuntu member names ocean?
<wilee-nilee> stlsaint, it was a joke I interact with that user on #ubuntuforums, I will not do it again here.
<stlsaint> wilee-nilee: oh ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem I had to do a reboot. ,) stlsaint
<r4y> my screen is stuck to the right but tv-out which is "twin view/clones" is perfect. What is wrong?, It's not the monitor because I was just on another hard drive that the same version of Ubuntu on it. Ubuntu 10
<r4y> Maybe I can revert back to the xorg.conf.backup file. How?, I am using nvidia-settings which I use the command gksudo nvidia-settings to change
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 10 and the screen is only normal when in graphical failsafe mode. When I boot up normally the screen is off to the right a 1 and half
<r4y> I mean an inch and a half
<not_found> hi, anyone know the best way to show system temps on the top bar in Ubuntu 12.04... I already have lmsensors installed and setup but would like to see CPU temps etc. up top continuously?!
<Sidewinder> not_found, I've no idea, sorry. Perhaps a "Conky" type of script or a "Screenlet" type of thingy will do what you're lookin' for?
<Sidewinder> not_found, Just a "WAG", on my part..
<not_found> Sidewinder, nah, I want it in the top bar next to the other icons... there are a few... don't want to wade through several unknown repo's and install a bunch of nonsense ... but no worries I wait :)
<Sidewinder> not_found, Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance, but I know what you mean about not installing a bunch of unnecessary nonsense. :)
<not_found> :)
<geirha> not_found: Just did a search for "indicator" in the software center. One of the hits, Psensors, sounds like what you want.
<geirha> sorry, Psensor
<not_found> hmmm... saw it... let me have another look at it... thanks geirha
<not_found> not sure geirha ... all I need is a little icon at the top next to my little envelope that shows "CPU 40degC" or something to that extent...
<not_found> basically like hardware sensor from this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<not_found> but I am not sure this is the best of the bunch... etc...
<geirha> not_found: Hm. Yeah I just tried it. The best you get is a temperature icon, which will show the temp when you click on it.
<not_found> geirha, k... trying hardware sensors as soon as I get the repo sorted out... have to use the one for oneiric as there isn't one for precise at the moment :)
<not_found> thanks
<geirha> sysmonitor indicator looks nice; apparently scriptable
<not_found> geirha, cool ... using sysmonitor and also hardware sensors... will have to figure out if they can be moved cause they are all over the place but at least I have the info I want....
<not_found> thanks
<not_found> oh wait... sysmonitor indicator can do both....!!!
<geirha> ttp://askubuntu.com/questions/26114/is-it-possible-to-change-the-order-of-icons-in-the-indicator-applet
<geirha> hum, where did the h go?
<not_found> geirha, thanks
<not_found> will have  look in a bit :)
<not_found> ... seeing as you are a boss with the google-fu I am also trying to see my radeon graphics cards temps in a similar fashion and so far no luck :/
<not_found> geirha, ^^
<geirha> what? I haven't used google at all today
<geirha> are you sure your graphics card has thermometers?
<not_found> geirha, ... very sure :) ... AMD Radeon HD 6850...
<geirha> ls /proc/acpi
<not_found> geirha, ac_adapter  battery  event  wakeup
<geirha> I'm looking at  http://askubuntu.com/questions/65570/radeon-hd-6950-temperature-is-way-too-hot
<geirha> Thinking the temperature might be found somewhere under /proc or /sys (given the top answer)
<geirha> If so, you can script it for the sysmonitor indicator
<not_found> geirha, sounds interesting...
<not_found> will have to have a look at that then :D
<geirha> or, try running   sensors  in a terminal
<not_found> thanks... will be back
<not_found> I am sure with more questions
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-29
<bradleyduncan06> hey
<bradleyduncan06> how is everyone?
<bradleyduncan06> friendly
<sary> Hey benonsoftware , fine here .. and Yourself.
<s-fox> :)
<tijybba> How do suggest to encourage  your friends , pc users to use ubuntu
<Sidewinder> Just give them a LiveCD.
<Sidewinder> Oops, he's gone; I've dome it again, talking to myself..
<Sidewinder> done, even.
<Okeanos> hi
<Okeanos> So what's the topic?
<Unit193> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Okeanos> type /topic
<RAM_> hello guys, anyone there? im trying to find out what kind of RAM the desktop pc im using has. i booted from a live cd bceasue it doesnt have an hd
<zeidoz> RAM_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-ram-speed-linux/ but i haven't tried it myself
<RAM_> zeidoz, thx
<zeidoz> RAM_: np
<zeidoz> that's a cool command, better add it to my "scripts" file
<zeidoz> cool = good
<zeidoz> i need to stop saying that word
<RAM_> zeidoz, does the speed tell me whether this is sd-ram or ddr-ram do u know?
<zeidoz> it said it for me
<zeidoz> RAM_: it said type and speed
<zeidoz> RAM_: under type should be "SD or DDR", speed has frequency
<RAM_> wow, this pc has a lot of RAM!!!
<RAM_> zeidoz, thx.
<zeidoz> RAM_: how much?
<RAM_> Speed: 667 MHz (1.5 ns) is that normal for ddr2?
<zeidoz> RAM_: np
<RAM_> one moment, zeidoz
<zeidoz> RAM_: i have 533mhz
<RAM_> http://pastebin.com/w3q7JhPL
<RAM_> zeidoz,http://pastebin.com/w3q7JhPL
<zeidoz> RAM_: neat, same amount as me
<zeidoz> well, as this notebook
<RAM_> not bad , for free, hah?zeidoz?
<zeidoz> ha, no RAM_
<RAM_> i think im gonna use this one. my old one has just 1.5 gig, now i got 4
<RAM_> zeidoz, what no ram?
<zeidoz> lol
<zeidoz> i didn't scroll down, i thought it was 2GB like me
<RAM_> zeidoz, dont get it sry+
<zeidoz> you have twice as much
<RAM_> ah k hm, zeidoz
<zeidoz> RAM_: oh, no, not free
<RAM_> free, i meant, it was a gift, or they siad they would trash it otherwise...
<zeidoz> oh, *you* got yours free.  good on you.  way to reuse, win win for you and the environment
<RAM_> zeidoz, now, pls can u tell me if the graphic card is worth sth?
<zeidoz> RAM_: can you tell me how much sth is worth?
<zeidoz> i'm not sure i follow
<RAM_> well, zeidoz, i just need to know whtehr its better than an , ahm, geforce 4 mx440^^
<zeidoz> RAM_: i would have to do a search to find out.  i haven't had a 3d card in awhile.
<RAM_> cant see it anywhere, but "restricted drivers" is showing a newer software driver
<RAM_> ah k
<zeidoz> RAM_: lspci should tell you what you have
<RAM_> ah , that what i was earching for thx
<RAM_> searching
<zeidoz> i tabulated a list of shell commands, i could pastebin it if you're interested RAM_
<RAM_> zeidoz, how come youre not using any graphichs card?
<RAM_> zeidoz, yes thx
<zeidoz> RAM_: i'm using a graphics card, just not a 3d one.  i don't really play 3d games anymore.  i also don't generate bitcoins
<RAM_> zeidoz, i think the live-cd system is not using the graphics card, the ouutput of lspci is just showing "intel..."
<RAM_> zeidoz, no sry: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [Quadro FX 1500] (rev a1)
<zeidoz> good
<RAM_> zeidoz, sry for all these questions. do u know how i can find further details of this card?
<RAM_> zeidoz, i also really dont get how you need a gr. card to generate bitcoins...
<RAM_> zeidoz, thx for all your time an kind help, realyl appreciated. i gotta go now, have a good one!
<zeidoz> RAM_: have a great day
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-30
<joaosantana> hi ALL
<philipballew> hello
<Apocalyptikz> Whenever I try to login (12.04), ubuntu reboots and I end up back at the login screen. Anyone can help?
<escott> Apocalyptikz, reboots? or just logs you out of the gui?
<Apocalyptikz> Looks like it just logs out of the gui
<Apocalyptikz> and I'm back at the login screen.
<Apocalyptikz> I can see a few terminal lines, but it's too quick for me to read.
<escott> Apocalyptikz, thats usually indicative of a user config that is in some way bad. unity starts, trys to set the preferences as requested, crashes, and your session is closed
<escott> Apocalyptikz, you can go into
<escott> Apocalyptikz, you can go into a tty (ctrl-alt-f1) and then login and "mv .config .config.bak"
<escott> Apocalyptikz, that will backup your desktop configuration files so you should get mostly a "default" config when you login.
<Apocalyptikz> Okay, I understand. Trying it now...
<Apocalyptikz> I'm getting the same problem. A new, default .config file was not created.
<escott> Apocalyptikz, what kind of graphics card do you have
<Apocalyptikz> Pfft, hell if I know - some integrated chipset. I'll boot windows and have a look.
<Apocalyptikz> How might that be attributing to my problem(s)?
<escott> Apocalyptikz, or ctrl-alt-f1 and run "sudo lshw -C video
<Apocalyptikz> HD 4200 (M)
<escott> Apocalyptikz, ATI?
<Apocalyptikz> Yep.
<escott> Apocalyptikz, you could look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there is some problem with the graphics card driver. you could also check if fglrx is installed "dpkg -i "*fglrx*"
<escott> Apocalyptikz, finally you might ask in channel if there is some other folder (other than .config) you should rename
<escott> Apocalyptikz, #ubuntu that is
<Apocalyptikz> It appears fglrx is not installed.
<Apocalyptikz> escott, which log file did you tell me to take a look at?
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> doees anyone know snort?
<tijybba> how to add other hard drive to your system and i want to tripple boot it  .
<deper29> hey, I'm having a problem using SSH. I don't want to use the default port 22, so if I change my sshd_config file and restart ssh, to ssh into my machine don't I just "ssh mymachine:2222" assuming I set it to use port 2222?
<escott> deper29, i usually use the -p argument or you can modify .ssh/config
<deper29> so ssh -p 2222 myhost?
<deper29> escott, taht worked. thanks a bunch :D
<escott> deper29, you would be a lot better off disabling password login and using auth keys than trying to hide our port
<steve__> Ok, so I have a question. I just installed an xubuntu and kubuntu desktop environment to experiement, the only problem is that now the ubuntu splash screen is the xubuntu one. Anyone know how to change it back?
<Unit193> !plymouth
<ubot2> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Unit193> steve__: That's how you do it, though you may  also have to change the login screen.
<steve__> Thanks you very much
<steve__> Ill try that now
<steve__> Ok, so that got rid of the xubuntu splash screen but now nothing shows up until the Log In screen. Its not like its a big deal, I would just like to get it working properly
<Unit193> You should have lightdm and a greeter.
<steve__> its workign now, thanks
<Unit193> Great.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-31
<thewrath> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, thewrath !
<thewrath> How are you JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Fine, thanks, what about you?
<isiah> hi all
<steve__> hello
<isiah> whats up steve__?
<Apocalyptikz> Hey - I'm having some overheating issues with my laptop; only with linux (ubuntu). It seems like my fan isn't spinning at all, how can I control it?
<Unit193> !fan
<ubot2> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Unit193> Nevermind, that's broken. :P
<Apocalyptikz> That URL doesn't load.
<Apocalyptikz> Tried it on both my systems, btw.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto  or   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737 would be better, but not sure they'd help.
<Unit193> Mine seems to be working in that area.
<isiah> morning all
<Guest75506> hi
<Sidewinder1> Guest75506, Good mornin'.
<raubvogel> preceeding question: can I specify how I want the partitions done?
<holstein> raubvogel: sure.. you can do literally anything you like.. i would get the alternate iso for that personally, but you can prepare the disk with whatever tool you are comfortable with, and install linux however you like, even "sub-optimally"
<raubvogel> holstein: all I want is to do disk alignment when creating the partitions
<holstein> raubvogel: you can do literally anything you like.. im not sure what you mean by "alignment", but custom partitioning is no issue
<raubvogel> holstein: so, something like this "mkfs.ext2 -L boot -b 4096 -Estride=32,stripe-width=224,discard /dev/sda1" would be doable?
<holstein> raubvogel: without refering to manpages for mkfs.ext2 commands... as i said, *anything* is doable.. its all open, and you are free and encouraged to do what you like.. even if its a bad idea
<raubvogel> holstein: you just reminded me of a Futurama song
<holstein> raubvogel: i typically just use gparted... or the alternate installer i suggested
<raubvogel> holstein: good. How would I pass those arguments?
<holstein> !info fstab
<holstein> !fstab
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab is where i would look
<holstein> though, if i didnt know where to put those commands, i likely wouldnt use them.. if you found something do "copy and paste" in from a post somewhere
<holstein> maybe start with what your intention is generally, and see if anyone has a suggestion on how to achieve your goal
<nothingspecial> hi vinnie__ :p
<vinnie__> how ya! your here too! good stuff!
<nothingspecial> I am in lots of channels
<Sidewinder> nothingspecial, Is everywhere. :)
<nothingspecial> :D
<aeoril-mob> But is he everwhere you want to be?
<aeoril-mob> Be all you can be - eat lots of fast food and drink sugary pop
<nothingspecial> not a long term solution
<aeoril-mob> No, but its easier than joining the army ....
<nothingspecial> +1
<aeoril-mob> Hahaha ... :D
<aeoril-mob> Actually, more risky though
<nothingspecial> +1
<aeoril-mob> Hehe
<vinnie__> and you may end up in boot camp anyway
<aeoril-mob> vinnie__:  how so?
<nothingspecial> that fitness  thing ex army people do I assume
<aeoril-mob> Oh, yah - like fat camp
<vinnie__> exactly all the rage in my neck of the woods!
<aeoril-mob> Hmmm they have reality shows about that
<vinnie__> see you's later..
<gaurav12>  hey can anybody pl help me in bringing back my ubuntu 12.04 back to default settings.i have installed a few softwares and now i want it to come to defalut settings like a fresh installation
<rebuhjc> Hello, Can someone help
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-01
<benonsoftware> rebuhjc: Yes?
<rebuhjc> my usb HD is not working... solution?
<JoseeAntonioR> rebuhjc: is it encrypted?
<rebuhjc> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> rebuhjc: does it say Windows/Mac only in the box?
<rebuhjc> im on 8.04.... software problem?
<rebuhjc> says it supports linux too
<JoseeAntonioR> rebuhjc: yes, there are lots of.
<JoseeAntonioR> rebuhjc: it has reached end of life, and you need to upgrade, as it's not a supported version anymore.
<rebuhjc> ok will updating to 12.04 fix?
<benonsoftware> rebuhjc: I would upgrade Ubuntu as 8..04 is end of life
<benonsoftware> rebuhjc: it might help fix the problem
<JoseeAntonioR> rebuhjc: yes, but I would backup and do a clean install.
<rebuhjc> ok is there a way to get past the software update to 10.04 and go straight to 12
<Unit193> Not in a good way, no.
<benonsoftware> rebuhjc: I would backup your data and do a clean install of 12.04
<rebuhjc> ok... would it be better to go get the stable version? i already have beta 2 downloaded
<Unit193> Yes, yes it would.  You can use rsync or zsync to just download the changed bits though.
<rebuhjc> cool!! thanks you guys!
<rebuhjc> wait
<rebuhjc> how do you do a backup... lol NOOB
<Unit193> !backup
<ubot2`> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Unit193> \o/
<rebuhjc> thanks
<Spooky> Hi, anyone here?
<philipballew_> Spooky, yes
<Spooky> hey. I'm new to ubuntu. trying to learn how to use irc a little bit.
<philipballew_> welcome abord! Hows it going with Ubuntu
<peterp24> hi every one
<Spooky> do you know a place that tells the different commands? like i've learned theres command /msg and /query
<Spooky> Ubuntu is great! much better than windows. Has some negatives but nothing is perfect.
<Unit193> Spooky: /msg alis help list    to find alist of channels.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat  and   http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist  also
<Spooky> can I send one of you guys a PM to see how it works? what is the difference between /msg and /query?
<benonsoftware> Spooky: Sure
<Unit193> Spooky: /query will just open the window, /msg works like  /msg benonsoftware Hello!   (While /query benonsoftware    is how that works)
<Spooky> unit193: so /query doesn't actually send any messages?
<Unit193> It'll open the window so you can send it, /msg opens the window and sends it.
<Spooky> oh. I get it. thax!
<Unit193> May be better for when you are identifing to nickserv.
<Spooky> hehe. accidentally closed the client and i thought I was just closing an extra window :* :)
<Unit193> Heh, I figured. :P
<Spooky> how you guys liking the new unity in 12.04
<Unit193> I'm actually using either Xfce, or LXDE, so philipballew_ should answer.
 * philipballew_ is back!
<philipballew_> well Spooky I ike it alot. What do you think?
<philipballew_> s/alot/ a lot
<Spooky> whit irc client u use unit193? im on xchat like you guessed. but Im interested in discovering which client right for me
<Unit193> I use irssi, and quite like it.
<Spooky> to be honest, I like it. It saves a lot of space. and I really like how I can maximize window and the titlebar goes into the panel.
<Spooky> is it in repos for download?
<Spooky> irssi
<Unit193> !info irssi
<philipballew_> apt-get install irsse
<philipballew_> *irssi
<Unit193> ubot2`: info irssi
<ubot2`> Unit193: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2876 kB
<Spooky> philip: u use irssi too?
 * benonsoftware uses WeeChat
 * philipballew_ uses xchat
<Spooky> oh terminal based. wow. is it hard? Ive been studying gpg though in terminal. I use gpg in terminal exclusive.
<benonsoftware> !info weechat
<benonsoftware> !info weechat-curses
<Spooky> !info xchat
<Unit193> It's using what's called "ncurses", and is a text gui.
<philipballew_> nothing is hard after lots of use for the most part. I would say irssi has a bigger learning curve.
<Unit193> benonsoftware: call it by it's nick. ubot2`: info weechat-curses   just like that.
<benonsoftware> ubot2`: info weechat-curses
<ubot2`> benonsoftware: weechat-curses (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client - console client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (maverick), package size 208 kB, installed size 552 kB
<benonsoftware> ohhh
<Spooky> are there keyboard shortcuts for switching between the irc tabs? so i don't have to use mouse?
<Unit193> For irssi? Yep.
<philipballew_> the default is Epiphany that replaced Pidgin right?
<Unit193> Nither are irc clients.
<Spooky> im on xchat now. anyone know shortcuts for that?
<philipballew_> I can help there
<philipballew_> what kinda shortcuts?
<philipballew_> oh, switching between tabs
<Spooky> to move bettwen tabs. like I have this chat and a private chat with unit. can i move bettween the tabs with shortcut no mouse
<philipballew_> crtl t adds a new one. and switching is...
<Spooky> Ctrl+Tab i think
<philipballew_> http://xchatdata.net/Using/KeyboardShortcuts
<Spooky> alt+# like firefox in ubuntu
<Spooky> kewl
<philipballew_> there is a complete list I believe
<philipballew_> how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Spooky> do you know wher eI can find more /commands for xchat?
<Spooky> is there liek a page that tells the different commands?
<Unit193> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi http://niklas.laxstrom.name/page/eng/irssi those will help loads.
<Spooky> hi bodhi, im reading your irc page right now :P
<Spooky> unit: kewl thanks
<Unit193> http://toxin.jottit.com/ that will help as well, easy way to complete a persons name is to hit tab ben<tab>
<Spooky> why do u prefer commandline for irc? any specific reasons
<Unit193> It's far better. ;)
<Unit193> It's just how I am.
<Spooky> ill have to try it. after using BASH, its just pitiful seeing that windows cmd thing. It's too bad windows is so dominant.
<Spooky> if Linux had more commercial support, driver support would be better.
<aeoril> Snicksie, o/
<Unit193> Spooky: You can buy it from Canonical and RedHat,  RedHat is in many server locations, and more servers run Linux than Windows.
<Spooky> Unit193, what can i buy?
<Spooky> ubot2`: xchat
<ubot2`> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Spooky> ubot2`: !info xchat
<Unit193> Commercial support, related to your last comment.
<Spooky> the drivers? say I have a "glitch" I can't solve. hwo much would it cost. I saw some prices and it was well over a $100
<Spooky> Is this accurate? I'll start saving.
<Unit193> Easier to check friendly.ubuntu.com and call it over.
<Spooky> I got a problem I havent been able to solve since release
<Spooky> Unit193: did not know of friendly site. thx!
<Unit193> That, google, and asking a few people I know is the easy way to see if it's compatible.
<Unit193> System76 sells computers with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<Spooky> yes, im interested in system76
<Spooky> but they dont have some things. like I asked them
<Spooky> no matte screen. no port disabling in BIOS.
<Spooky> I wish I was millionair/billionaire. I would start a ubuntu hardware company and make laptops and desktops with hardware I want
<al___> hi
<raubvogel> Am I the only one having problems with security.ubuntu.com? http://pastie.org/private/ysh1ynndo4h9wnuuswcea
<c11> hi #ubuntu-beginners
<c11> i recently installed ubuntu 12.04-lts on my macbook1,1... now "apport" keeps reminding me of an error or bug because of some "crash" it detected... apparently it seems to be the i915gm graphics adaptor and some DRM issue
<holstein> c11: i ended up just running virtualized ubuntu on my macbook or that era
<holstein> too many deal breakers...
<c11> 3D accelleration works allright: "xdriinfo prints out: i915"
<holstein> i ran it vitualized, and just got rid of that machine first chance i had
<c11> holstein i dont want to run MacOSX at all, and i dont want to get rid of this box. its working too good to just throw it away.
<holstein> c11: i didnt throw mine away.. nor am i suggesting you do what i did.. im just letting you know what i did with that same hardware
<Unit193> There should be an option to ignore errors "like these", if that's what you're looking for.
<holstein> yeah... i would just run it if its working OK otherwise
<holstein> isnt there a different iso now? for apple machines?
<holstein> c11: are you using that?
<c11> unit193, where is that? apport only leaves me two options: "abort" "continue"
<c11> holstein no i used the desktop 32bit iso.
<Unit193> Odd, it keeps "reminding" me of one too, and I have the option.
<c11> i know that to do! im going do uninstall apport
<c11> unit193 i downloaded the 12.04 iso last week, maybe there were changes in the meantime, or the updatemanager didnt update this piece of software?
<c11> but i think uninstalling apport will do the trick.
<holstein> c11: just check for and apply updates
<holstein> c11: the mac images i was thinking of are for 64bit machines...
<c11> holstein i'll have a look at the available images.
<c11> holstein quoting "http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04": PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<c11> For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<holstein> c11: the images i thought of were not for your machine
<c11> holstein link
<holstein> 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop CD
<holstein> Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead. This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems.
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<c11> holstein thanks man.
<holstein> c11: this is also the 12.10 daily build
<c11> perfect, this is what i was searching for.
<holstein> c11: its 64bit.. and quite in the "testing" phase... i would just try it live
<holstein> from what i remember, that machine is 32bit only
<c11> holstein naw man... its a dualcore CPU
<holstein> c11: yup.. a dual core 32bit proc from what i remember
<holstein> wont hurt to burn a 64bit live iso and try it though
<c11> http://ark.intel.com/products/35100/Intel-Celeron-Processor-E1500-(512K-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)
<holstein> c11: let me know how it goes.. i seem to remember reading it was 64, and finding it was 32... but its been a few years since i had that hardware in front of me.. and like i said, it wont hurt to try a 64bit iso
<holstein> maybe i just decided 64bit wasnt worth the hassle
<c11> holstein yes thats not easy to figure, since there only are a few apps really taking advantage of the additionale address-space
<holstein> c11: if the 64bit iso boots.. its 64bit
<c11> no torrent alternative, so i only get about 10mbit.... this will take a while.
<c1one> d'oh i switched from wireless to wired and forgot about the ip change
<c1one> cant ghost c11 because i havent registered it, anyhow download is now 2.5mbyte/s
<c1one> 4,3
<c11> holstein i tried   Ubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal" - Alpha amd64+mac, and i got "boot error" on this mac machine, then i inserted the stick into a desktop PC and it booted up the greeting screen, i clicked on "verify DVD" and after a few seconds i got a MD5 error
<c11> x32
<c11> holstein, you are right the MacBook1,1 does NOT support 64bit
<c11> holstein, macbook1,1 has got a intel T2500 http://ark.intel.com/products/27236/Intel-Core-Duo-Processor-T2500-(2M-Cache-2_00-GHz-667-MHz-FSB)
<c11> 32bit processor.
<c11> so its no wonder it doesnot work with 64bit.
<peterp24> hi
<dniMretsaM> hi peterp24
<peterp24> do you know a detailed guide about how to back up your data inside the /home partition - I have a very messy /home/pts partition
<peterp24> hi dniMretsaM
<peterp24> how are you
<dniMretsaM> peterp24: you could just clone the partition using Clonezilla or something
<peterp24> yeah but I would copy including the settings files for a bunch of softwares
<peterp24> it is not that I am lazy to do a backup using whatever tool
<dniMretsaM> so you don't want to keep those files?
<peterp24> for instance, I created a launchpad ago - and I suspect I have some important files (gpg keys??) somewere or so
<peterp24> a lot was done on this machine over the last year - including some pranks - that I don't want to carry over the new installation
<dniMretsaM> ok, so you basically just want to back up only certain files
<peterp24> yeah - I was wondering if I could find a detailed guide somewhere - so I could follow it
<yeehi> Hello everybody! I have a question: I want to clearsign a txt file using a key that I specify. What is the command I should enter in the terminal?
<peterp24> I don't want to let something important or to walk around with a clonezilla image
<dniMretsaM> peterp24: well, the simplest thing to do would probably just be to go through and manually copy the files you need over. there might be a faster way, but I don't know what that would be.
<peterp24> yeah - probably - and I could ask for help for a specific issue
<dniMretsaM> yeehi: did you try the command I gave you earlier: gpg --default-key <name> --clearsign /path/to/file.txt
<peterp24> this is a too generic topic - I know - it is something like: please warn me about some hidden files I might loose and that may be useful later on :(
<dniMretsaM> peterp24: the problem with only copying certain files is that there isn't really an easy way to automatically detect what is good and what isn't.
<hobgoblin> peterp24: I tend to copy over the few things that I'd not want to lose - bookmarks/email/xchat/etc
<dniMretsaM> for example, if, say, you wanted to copy all .ogg files from a directory, you could use GAWK
<yeehi> i tried doing that dniMretsaM, but it didn't work: no such file or directory. Maybe I should enter something different instead of <name>
<dniMretsaM> yeehi: "<name>" is meant to be replaced with the name of your key
<peterp24> me also - but I got involved in some stuff I don't fully understand - and as a result I may have some useful but totally hidden files on my /home dir. So - I guessed that somebody have had this problem before and compiled a guide
<dniMretsaM> peterp24: but if you want to copy your .mozilla folder and 20 pictures form this folder and your entire documents folder, that would be very difficult (if not impossible) to automate
<peterp24> I know
<yeehi> I have tried using the name yeehi and also the key ID number. Am i meant to write it like this: <yeehi> or like this yeehi?
<peterp24> I am not asking for bash script or an automated solution
<hobgoblin> yeehi: <text> is used as a placeholder so you'd use name
<hobgoblin> generally
<yeehi> OK, I got a bit of progress!
<dniMretsaM> yeehi: you need to use the name of the key. You can get the name of the keys in your keyring with this: gpg --list-keys
<dniMretsaM> and you don't use the angle brackets.
<yeehi> I used yeehi instead of <yeehi> and that worked - but it says I have to use a passphrase to unlock the secret key, but there is no opportunity for me to enter a passphrase
<yeehi> i think i need to embed the passphrase into the command line somehow...
<dniMretsaM> peterp24: are you looking info on what files are important?
<yeehi> no, i just need to clearsign a txt file
<dniMretsaM> yeehi: what is the message it's giving you (pastebin it, please)
<dniMretsaM> yeehi: yes, I know that. I was talking to someone else
<bobweaver> yeehi,  I am glad to see that you are here On Irc with the rest of use :) And I am also glad that you made that awesome thread :)
<yeehi> You need a pasphrase to unlock the secret key for user "yeehi <yeeehi@gmail.com" 2048-bit RSA key ID 66C0B585
<yeehi> oh, thank you very much, bobweaver!
<yeehi> I am glad you liked the thread - i was curious about IRC
<bobweaver> I see that I am very glade that you hade it
<bobweaver> you are trying to get cloak ??
<peterp24> dniMretsaM - yeah - but first I need to gather myself and put down a list of software I used in the last year
<peterp24> I guess the critical files I don't know where they reside are the gnome keyring related file, some ssh stuff I created but never used and the lanchpaud stuff
<dniMretsaM> yeehi: you it prompts you for your password. at least it does when I do it.
<bobweaver> peterp24,  what are you tring to do with LP ?
<peterp24> oh nothing - I created the account an year ago because I wanted to develop something - but eventually I setled for a github account
<hobgoblin> peterp24: it is likely that all the personal stuff you need will be hidden files/folders
<bobweaver> peterp24, most  ssh stuff  cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub   <for public
<bobweaver> that is what you register to LP  pgp/gpg you can get with command
<dniMretsaM> yeehi: can you pastebin the output (blank out anything you feel is sensitive, if you wish)
<bobweaver> gpg- --list-keys   I think
<yeehi> I got it to work - thank you all!
<hobgoblin> woot
<yeehi> Must log off - being disconnected from internet!
<yeehi> Big thanks all!
<dniMretsaM> bye yeehi. glad you got it working
<bobweaver> sweet yeehi
<peterp24> bobweaver - thanks for the tips - found something in /home/pts/.gnupg/pubring.gpg also
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> peterp24,  what was program that you where making ?
<bobweaver> j/w
<peterp24> a crappy cad like app
<peterp24> 2D stuff only - nothing fancy
<bobweaver> that is cool
<bobweaver> python ?
<peterp24> yup
<peterp24> just wanted to test some things
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> I have to take down some "test" things that I have done on LP also
<bobweaver> or get back to work on the
<bobweaver> them *
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-02
<ooltra-out> i had a question that maybe someone can help with
<wilee-nilee> maybe so you have to ask it though. ooltra-out
<slasher_> hi
<slasher_> Need Help on my ubuntu
<zhanger> sup slasher_
<Saeryn> zhanger; He quit.
<zhanger> Saeryn oh i have parts/joins disabled :(
<Saeryn> I figured.
<beachbuddah> can anyone help adding a wireless print server to 12.04?
<holstein> beachbuddah: you are wanting to share your printer on your network?
<holstein> or you have a piece of hareware you are adding?
<veera> hello
<bobweaver> hello veera
<veera> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, veera !
<veera> iwant to use proxy in linux
<veera> what should i do
<veera> are you there
<veera> ???????
<Unit193> What program?
<veera> ivam using wifi .....there some websites are blocked .....i want to visit them ..
<Unit193> Firefox? Edit > Preferences > Advanced  > Network > Settings
<veera> thre what should i do???????
<Unit193> ...Change them to use your proxy.
<veera> i dont have a proxy
<veera> what software i should download
<Unit193> I suppose you could try tor then.
<Unit193> !tor
<ubot2`> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<veera> thank you i will try
<veera> bye
<steevB> how can I go about figuring out which graphics card is in use. I have a dedicated gpu and the intel graphics in my laptop and need to figure out whcih one is currently in use
<stlsaint> steevB: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steevB> Ok thanks
<philipballew> steevB, did you get your graphics situation under control?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-03
<majestouch> So i have tried to Burn an iso of Ubuntu 64bit but when i try to boot from it everything is very slow sluggish / laggy takes ages and when it finally boots up the window with the welcome screen that lets you choose if you want to install or try the live disk is Just white and non responsive, this happens when i try to create a live USB as well any ideas ?
<JoseeAntonioR> majestouch: Have you tried with 32 bit?
<majestouch> No, but wouldn't i waste my other 13gb of ram ?
<majestouch> i used unetbootin to create the usb should i try to create one manually ?
<majestouch> and the build in burner in disc utility ( mac os x ) to create the CD
<stlsaint> you are trying this on a mac computer?
<majestouch> nop
<majestouch> my laptop is a macbook pro tho thats why
<majestouch> dont have any OS on my desktop
<stlsaint> hrm think macbook may be cause of issue
<stlsaint> not sure on creating a ubuntu livecd on mac
<majestouch> well all the other times i did one i only had to burn the .iso
<stlsaint> majestouch: that should be the same here
<majestouch> problem is that i dont have any other Machine to try to create another iso from
<stlsaint> if using a usb maybe dd would work
<stlsaint> i think it comes down to how the usb is booted off of iirc with the mac
<stlsaint> not sure though. some quick google searching for it should help. i must depart for now
<majestouch> okay thanks anws
<aynonomousdeadgu> hello
<yeehi> Hello!
<yeehi> Is anybody there?
<yeehi> Hello!
<yeehi> I want to set up a cloak - how do I do that? I have looked at the faq here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks but I believe I have to ask somebody at freenode...
<oCean> yeehi: /join #freenode
<oCean> and ask in their channel to help you
<yeehi> hi oCean!
<oCean> hello :)
<yeehi>  Thank you - i will try that!
<vinnie> hi everyone
<steevB> Phil, Yeah I did
<vinnie> its all go this evening eh!
<Istas> I'm very new to linux, looking to reduce power use on Asus Eee PC 901. Found how to set power states and how to disable a core. Trying to echo more frequencies to scaling_available_frequencies in sys but get 'write error: Input/output error' even in root after setting permissions to +w. Anyone know why I can't write to it?
<holstein> i got a 900... im my experience, you'll never really get a lot out of that batter
<holstein> battery*
<holstein> i would just use it with the cord, and not sweat it
<Istas> I'll be on a train for two days with no outlets in the passenger cars, heh. Plus now I'm curious just how low I can get the use. Got the idle runtime with screen on (but dim) over 7 hours
<holstein> you'll never go 2 days using that machine
<holstein> this was the kind of thing i did after installing on that hardware http://credentiality2.blogspot.com/2009/11/asus-eee-pc-900-frequency-scaling.html
<holstein> the 901 is a celeron too, correct?
<holstein> maybe my hardware case is not as analogous as i am assuming
<Istas> I'm not expecting two full days. I just want to see how much I can get, I'm kind of an efficiency nut, including with my car's fuel economy heh. Thanks for the link, I shall check that out. And I think the 901 is an Atom 1.6ghz
<holstein> screen brightness and disabling wifi will be the things you'll notice the most
<Istas> Yeah, they did indeed increase it a lot. And even the dimmest setting is adequately visible so that's good. Disabling one of the cores made a notable difference as well.
<Istas> Hm, going by lscpu info, it has one core and two thread, so I guess cpu0 and cpu1 are the threads, not cores. Interesting.
<holstein> yeah... i dont think those are dual core
<holstein> i find messing with the CPU a lot just wastes time.. and the screen is on during that time
<holstein> i might do a bit of scaling, but nothing too extreme..
<Istas> *nods* Thanks for your input.
<zeta-> can ubuntu import account settings for windows mail?
<zeta-> if so, where would it store them?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-27
<hatetank138> using 13.04 ubuntu.... the lock/restart/shut down window is hanging on the desktop and doesn't respond.  What's the process I need to look to kill or restart?
<earthling_> on Update Manager, there are security updates for 10 files that include headers, images, and kernels.  Should I just install all of them?
<holstein> earthling_: there really is no "should"... if you want security updates, take them.. is it "dangerous" to upgrade a kernel? it is in this way.. you update, and the newer kernel doesnt support your hardware
<holstein> you can boot the older one easily to test. and i (and many others) suggest leaving the last known good kernel in place
<earthling_> I see. it does seem like there are duplicate headers and images, but maybe they serve different purposes
<holstein> earthling_: likely updates..
<earthling_> do you usually install all the "important security updates" that are sent to Update Manager?
<holstein> earthling_: depends..
<earthling_> why wouldn't one be applicable?
<holstein> i have machines for audio production that i never upgrade.. used more like appliances.. but, they are not online.. so the security is not as important to me
<earthling_> oh ok
<holstein> for me, the risk of upgrading and having "breakage" is not worth it on the production machine
<holstein> but, on my daily netbook, i try and keep current.. though, i do upgrade manually, and read through the upgrades before appying
<holstein> applying*
<earthling_> I like to read through them too.  I suppose the odds of a rogue update are rare since many eyes are looking on them
<holstein> earthling_: its not a rogue update that is the problem.. its a perfectly legitamate one that breaks fucntionality on your particular hardware
<holstein> OR, if you have manually setup graphics modules for example.. and you upgrade the kernel, and hte newer kernel doesnt have that module
<earthling_> sounds good, have a good one
<holstein> earthling_: im just making a distinction.. im not talking about anything malicious
<earthling_> I see
<earthling_> the odds of something malicious are low because it is a tightly controlled process of putting in updates?
<earthling_> reviewed by Canonical
<holstein> earthling_: try taking a look at the process by which something could get added to the repos... its quite envolved.. and well reviewed
<earthling_> have no idea where that is
<earthling_> ubuntuupdates.org ?
<earthling_> launchpad?
<holstein> earthling_: im just saying.. its not easy.. even if you did want to push a malicious package
<holstein> there are trusted keys.. truested access.. build dependencies.. checks for sums.. all kinds of safety in place
<holstein> does it happen? sure.. but thats *not* what im talking about here
<holstein> i dont remember it having happened to ubuntu
<earthling_> good to know
<earthling_> and then there is "security through obscurity"
<earthling_> we're still a small number of users relative to proprietary OS's
<holstein> earthling_: sure.. but again, im not talking about security of the packages.. perfectly legitimate updates that are not compromised can not support your particular hardware case
<earthling_> I've had a good run of compatibility with my hardware setup, 2 years now without any big issues
<earthling_> I've stuck with LTS editions
<holstein> sure.. but it *can* anc *does* break.. if you are asking why you should or shouldnt.. or might or might not want to upgrade
<earthling_> though I haven't installed many programs from the software center
<earthling_> I see
<holstein> earthling_: doesnt matter where, or what package manager you use. the software comes from the official repos
<holstein> unless you have added a PPA
<earthling_> don't have any PPAs
<earthling_> what about flash and java, how secure are they?
<holstein> earthling_: as secure as adobe and oracle makes them
<holstein> earthling_: java is quite a security issue. but its mostly the web plugin or whatever that is the issue
<earthling_> do you use them?
<earthling_> I need to research them more
<holstein> earthling_: you should read about that.. us, nor ubuntu, nor cannonical support them
<holstein> earthling_: i use them, yes
<earthling_> always wary of rogue website
<holstein> earthling_: ?
<holstein> earthling_: be wary of java exploits
<earthling_> sure
<earthling_> I read that just visiting rogue websites can compramise your system
<earthling_> through exploits
<earthling_> anyways, good chatting
<earthling_> cya
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-28
<Dirk> help i am brand new to ubuntu like half hour new!!! i'm trying to run the update manager to aquire audio and video codecs to play movies. problem is that the update manager just seems to hang once i click the install updates button.  another window pops up saying applying changes but it's not downloading (the progress bar doesn't move)_ it just hangs.
<Dirk> anybody home???
<Dirk> hello
<unheeding> LOL NOOBS
<blazemore> unheeding: why would you even do that?
<unheeding> oh look it's this noob
<unheeding> i bet he hasn't even installed Arch before
<blazemore> unheeding: You know damn well I have
<unheeding> then why do you hang out in #ubuntu-beginners
<blazemore> To help people...
<blazemore> It'd be a bit of a crappy channel if it was all newbies and no veterans
<unheeding> oh
<unheeding> carry on then
<unheeding> maybe one day they will amount to somehting.  and install Debian.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-29
<test__> test
<cosname> Hi! Can someone help me with ssh with password promt?
<cosname> My ssh is working but i always have: @ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host@
<cosname> i meen ssh server, couse using through putty on windows all works fine.
<raub> Which user does php run as?
<raub> How do I run apache inside gdb?
<raub> dhcp question
<raub> When I have a ubuntu box that is getting its IP using dhcp, I have been putting
<raub> 127.0.1.1       saml.test.domain.com saml
<raub> in /etc/hosts so hostname -f can return the proper FQDN. Is there a better way?
<holstein> maybe server side, i suppose
<holstein> i just used a ddwrt router that did it for me
<holstein> assuming you are talking about "full qualified domain names" insied the LAN..
<holstein> otherwise, its probably something for a server channel.. and not *-beginners
<raub> My experience with the #ubuntu-server channel usually boils down to a question like this is too pedestrian for them
<raub> and in #ubuntu, I would have more luck if I asked about setting up a video card than this
<raub> The solution proposed in http://askubuntu.com/questions/158957/how-to-set-the-fully-qualified-domain-name-in-12-04 does not work BTW
<holstein> i think those able to be commented on by anyone
<holstein> i would try commenting there and see if you get some help.. otherwise, i would consider a local domain name server
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-30
<crews_control> Hello I am new to Ubuntu and could really use some help.  Is there anyone out there that can help me?
<geirha> In 6 minutes? probably not
<duanedesign> hello geirha
<duanedesign> always good to see you
<duanedesign> wish people would stick around a little bit longer
<duanedesign> might be worth ading to out ewiki pages to give people time to respond...probaably alreadt their
<geirha> hi, duanedesign :)
<geirha> My builtin auto-correct fails on your last line there
<duanedesign> haha
<duanedesign> i am learning some andoid develpment
<duanedesign> geirha: something i have always wanted to do. I just wish it was not in JAVA
<duanedesign> not my best ls=anguage.
<duanedesign> something like C would be good
<duanedesign> :)
<geirha> Hm. Doesn't android have python too?
<IODaddIO> morning....I have multiple computers at home.  most are ubuntu, but I have 2 windows and 2 macs.  Is there a way though ubuntu or ubuntu server to make something that works like what we have at work where I have single login to linux, mac, windows?  I think guy at work said something about active directory, but I thought that was only for windows?
<holstein> IODaddIO: single login for what?
<holstein> i mean, if you have the same user and password on all the machines, thats the same credentials per machine
<IODaddIO> well, I have been assigning them a computer up to now; but that is getting sloppy since somethings just don't run on mac or linux.  I need to be able to control internet access for each user differently and if there is a way, I need to restrict using certain programs too (although internet is more important in home situations of course)
<holstein> http://serverfault.com/questions/13419/what-are-some-good-open-source-alternatives-to-active-directory
<holstein> i agree that samba mostly does what you are looking for, and at least used to be integrated in OSX
<holstein> IODaddIO: if i wanted to "control" internet access, i would do that at the gateway in an OS agnostic way, if i had different OS's
<holstein> restricting programs will be on a per machine basis
<IODaddIO> holstein: k, differing levels of maturity is the problem.  We had our first google search for "boob" if you know what I mean ;)
<holstein> i would try and get as clear a picture of what you want as you can.. and go from there
<holstein> IODaddIO: sure.. and there are *easy* services such as openDNS's family shield
<IODaddIO> it maybe easier to control on user
<holstein> you put that on the router/gateway, and *all* machines have that
<holstein> or, you can do it on a per machine basis via DNS
<holstein> http://blog.opendns.com/2010/06/23/introducing-familyshield-parental-controls/
<holstein> most user permissions scenarios in linux are going to be mostly like OSX
<holstein> windows is getter "better" at this as well..
<khoo> anyone there?
<khoo> failed to install no-ip.com
<khoo> package not found
<holstein> khoo: ?
<holstein> http://www.noip.com/downloads.php
<holstein> http://www.noip.com/downloads.php?page=linux is the linux link.. you just download what they provide and follow instructions
<holstein> khoo: also, it seems it is in the repos.. or was
<holstein> http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu/
<holstein> !info noip2
<ubot93> Package noip2 does not exist in raring
<holstein> !info noip
<ubot93> Package noip does not exist in raring
<holstein> !info no-ip
<ubot93> Package no-ip does not exist in raring
<rostam> Hi the pthread library in Ubuntu 12.04 is located at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux  for 64 bit and /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu for 32 bit.   I am creating multi-threaded application, how could I write a generic linker command so it link to appropriate library? thx
<holstein> rostam: i would try a more programming specific channel
<rostam> thx
<brunost> hi! can anybody help me figure out how i can get nautilus to generate thumbnails on images stored on a mounted network folder?
<brunost> I'm using ubuntu gnome 13.04 btw
<brunost> sorry, I mean on folders containing images, not the actual image
<Unit193> If I were you, I think I'd try #ubuntu-gnome
<brunost> I thought a general nautilus related question would fit in here too
<Unit193> It would, but I've not used it for quite some times, you are free to wait for an answer though!
<brunost> thanks! I think I figured it out though, doesn't seem like it does it by default but there are thumbnailer scripts for it
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-31
<denelius> I am attempting to move a folder from downloads to ~/opt with the following: sudo cp folder -r ~/opt it appears to be going somewhere but not to /opt am I missing something obvious?
<Phryq> hey
<Phryq> when I open language support it asks me to install some things, I click 'yes' and I get this
<Phryq> Could not install the full language support
<Phryq> Transaction failed: Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<Phryq>  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Phryq> libreoffice-help-en-gb:
<Jez> Hello.
<Jez> Ubuntu does not seem to shut down or restart on my system (Acer TravelMate 5520).  No splash screen or anything, just goes to the boot screen and then sits there ticking away forever.
<Jez> The halt splash used to appear, then seemed to hang for ages.
<Jez> To my knowledge, it shut down from there once, while I'd wandered off for a quarter hour.
<Jez> But after the first week it stopped, now all I get is the boot screen and no shut down.
<Jez> Can anyone offer any advice?
<holstein> Jez: try an older kernel, if it happened after an upgrade
<holstein> try as a different user.. try opening a terminal and using "sudo shutdown -h now" and see what the output is
<holstein> try that from tty..
<holstein> !tty
<ubot93> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> determine if its some element broken or missing that is not allowing the machine to start or restart, or if its something kernel level that is not suporting the hardware
<holstein> try from a live CD
<Jez> Thank you very much holstein and ubot93.
<holstein> Jez: ubot93 is a bot.. but you are welcom
<holstein> welcome*
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-01
<yax51> hello
<yax51> I need help trying to make and run a script for the upside down webcam fix
<holstein> try elaborating...and dont assume its "the" upside down fix.. most of us might probably dont need it
<holstein> yax51: do you have a fix that works? and you just need to run it at login?
<yax51> holstein: yes and yes, just can't recall how to make it into a script that executes it
<holstein> yax51: what operating system are you on?
<holstein> main ubuntu?
<holstein> yax51: this might help you set it up on main ubuntu 13.04 http://linuxg.net/how-to-display-the-hidden-startup-applications-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<yax51> yeah 13.04....I decided to change from unity to classic gnome
<holstein> yax51: and you see the startup applications by the method i gave?
<yax51> yes
<yax51> ok I figured it out...I forgot about launchers
<yax51> I got the fix here: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Libv4l_Upside_Down_Webcams it works for my machine
<yax51> and then placed the command into a .sh file and allowed running as a program
<yax51> then created a launcher and pointed it to the .sh file I made earlier :)
<holstein> !goldstar
<holstein> hmmm.. i'll just have to owe you one...
<yax51> now f I added that command into the startup, it should start skype on startup yes?
<holstein> skype has a "start on starup" option
<holstein> there is nothing about ubuntu that is preventing any application or script from being started that way
<holstein> if you implement it properly, it should work
<yax51> true, but it will have the webcam upside down, apparently this command needs to be run for each application needing to use the webcam
<holstein> sure.. see above ^^ "elaboration request
<holstein> then, you'll need that startup script, which is not being prevented from running by anything here
<yax51> other then this "bandaid solution" I haven't yet found a more permenant on
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> you wont have that hardware forever though
<holstein> i wouldnt worrry about it too much
<yax51> hehe true
<yax51> I guess its my OCD :P
<holstein> if you really want to get OCD, start trying to take it up with the folks who are responsible for the hardware support
<holstein> start emailing and calling the vendor of the hardware and ask them to fix the support issues you are having
<holstein> that should keep you busy ;)
<yax51> I should....asus customer support isn't the greatest though :P
<holstein> well, they dont, and didnt promise you linux support
<yax51> I tried calling them on a RAM issue I was having, and needed to replace the stick
<yax51> I just needed the type of RAM for my machine, and when I told them I was running linux they said they couldn't help me :P
<holstein> i would go to crucial
<holstein> they dont promise you to be able to change the ram... for a while, they soldered it into the early EEE's
<yax51> so I called back, told them I was running vista, an they gave me what I needed
<yax51> hmmm I was not aware of that
<holstein> it doesnt say on the box "change the components all you want!'
<holstein> "asus encourages you to upgrade any component you want!"
<holstein> thats *not* the deal you have with asau
<holstein> asus*
<yax51> heheh true
<holstein> consier system76 in the future.. they might not encourage or support changing all components either, but they do support linux
<holstein> consider*
<yax51> hmmm might be a good idea
<yax51> but I'm not ready to give up this machine yet, I've had it for over 5 years now
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-02
<ajnr> hi my ubuntu 12.04 hangs while shut down , plz help me out to sort the problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1186605
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1186605 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "12.04 ubuntu shutdown hangs" [Undecided,New]
<earthling_> I changed my desktop wallpaper, now I want to go back to the previous image and I can't find it in usr/backgrounds or in the appearance dialogue.
<geirha> Was it the default or another custom one?
<earthling_> ok, think I got part of it...
<earthling_> it was the default one from 10.04 , I found the file and changed the name and used it from the pictures folder
<earthling_> so its on desktop now , now I need to remember how I put it on login screen
<earthling_> bbiab
<ajnr> Hi I am not able to resize the launcher icon size after upgrading my system from 12.04 LTS to 12.10. Any one plz let me know how to do? I would like to know also that, What is the most important things I have to do after upgrading , as initially I was not able to get the unity desktop, only mouse pointer it shows. but after I install unity, it shows the desktop icon.
<Unit193> Can you right click on the launcher and resize?
<ajnr> Unit193, No it fixed on size 39 !
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126886/how-to-change-the-size-and-order-of-the-launcher-panel seems to be your same problem (I don't know personally, never used Unity.)
<ajnr> Unit193, myunity does not work for 12.10
